# 5th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th, 2014



## Starbomba

*Pentathlon Homepage *|| *Pentathlon Stats* || *Rules for the BOINC Pentathlon* || *Download BOINC* || *DarkRyder Stats*

*SIGN UP NOW*

*Pentathlon Projects*

Project support threads:

STILL GOING:

*Marathon (CPU)*

Countdown till Project starts : Countdown till Project ends

*Showbag (**CPU/**GPU???)*

Countdown till Project starts : Countdown till Project ends

FINISHED:

*Mathematics & Co (CPU)*

Countdown till Project starts : Countdown till Project ends

*Natural Sciences (CPU)*

Countdown till Project starts : Countdown till Project ends

*Sprint (GPU)*

Countdown till Project starts : Countdown till Project ends



Spoiler: Individual Project Stats



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdGJ3eEFNYVRXR1haQUgxd2xNTjVpeWc&output=html&



May 4 - Sign ups closed at 6pm EST

*What is this event all about?*

Quote:


> Just like in ancient Greece we'll also perform this BOINC Pentathlon by running 5 different disciplines. This means within 2 weeks the participants will need to crunch 5 different projects, each for 5 days.
> 
> Every discipline will run for 5 days and is going to be announced 5 days (Sprint: 3 days) before it will start, therefore no team will know the entire sequence of the Pentathlon right from the beginning!
> 
> The team achieving the most points in all disciplines will win the BOINC Pentathlon. But of course there will also be a winner chosen for each single discipline


*New to BOINC?*

Check out the BOINC Essentials Thread for information about BOINC, how to install and use the BOINC Manager client and what projects are available to crunch work units for on the BOINC platform.

*Signature!*

Promote the BOINC Pentathlon in your forum signature!








*5th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th, 2014*









Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:boxing3: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1478617][B][SIZE=3]5th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th, 2014[/SIZE][/B][/URL] :boxing3:

*Projects to crunch:*

Marathon (*CPU*): *theSkyNet POGS -* May 5th, 0:00 UTC - May 19th, 0:00 UTC



Spoiler: Project options:



The project for this discipline was chosen by the organizers of the Pentathlon.



Sprint (*GPU*): *Collatz Conjecture - *May 10th, 0:00 UTC - May 13th, 0:00 UTC



Spoiler: Project options:




Collatz Conjecture
Distributed Rainbow Table Generator
GPUGRID
*[email protected] (OCN's poll winner)*
Moo! Wrapper
PrimeGrid
[email protected]




Natural Sciences (*CPU*): *[email protected] - *May 8th, 0:00 UTC - May 13th, 0:00 UTC



Spoiler: Project options:




Constellation
CONVECTOR
[email protected]
eOn2
Leiden Classical
malariacontrol.net
[email protected]
[email protected]
*theSkyNet POGS (OCN's poll winner)*




Mathematics & Co. (*CPU*): *[email protected] **- *May 12th, 0:00 UTC - May 17th, 0:00 UTC 



Spoiler: Project options:




distributedDataMining
[email protected]
IBERCIVIS
*[email protected] (OCN's poll winner)*
[email protected]
primaboinca
[email protected]
SZTAKI Desktop Grid
YAFU




Showbag (*CPU*): *[email protected] **- *May 14th, 0:00 UTC - May 19th, 0:00 UTC



Spoiler: Project options:



Any project that doesn't break the rules mentioned below can be chosen.



Note: pending tasks as of the end time for the discipline will not count.



Spoiler: Project choosing rules:



*Project choosing rules:*

Each team signing up for the BOINC Pentathlon (possible until 27st of April) can suggest a project for every discipline. The project with the largest number of suggestions will be crunched - except for those projects which:


Were chosen in last year's Pentathlon (SIMAP, World Community Grid, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected])
Can't provide a sufficient number of workunits
Support just a few operating systems
Use a buggy application
Don't offer the creation of new accounts
Don't support WebRPC






Spoiler: OCN's Project Voting Results:



Sprint (GPU): [email protected]
Natural Science (CPU): theSkyNet POGS
Mathematics (CPU): [email protected]
Showbag: Collatz Conjecture





Spoiler: List of confirmed partcipating teams (as of April 28th)



AerospaceResearch.net
Aggie The Pew
AMD Users
BOINC.Italy
[email protected]
[email protected]
BOINCstats
[email protected]
Crystal Dream
Czech National Team
DC Russian Union
Electronic Sports League (ESL)
ICRAR
L'Alliance Francophone
LITOMYSL Boinc Team Czech Republic
Meisterkueher.de Team
ObDoHe
Overclock.net
Planet 3DNow!
Rechenkraft.net
SETI.Germany
SETI.USA
[email protected]
[email protected]
Team 2ch
Team AnandTech
Team Belgium
Team China
TitanesDC
Ukraine





Spoiler: Requirements for winning a prize



You must earn the mininum amount of credits in each discipline during their time windows to be eligible for a prize:
TBA



The eligibility requirement for prizes that disallowed BGB39 winners from winning a prize does not apply, so if you won a prize at BGB39 you could win something from the BOINC Pentathlon!

If you would like to donate a prize for this event, send TechCrazy, DarkRyder or myself a Private Message.



Quote:


> *You must be a member of Overclock.net team to be eligible to win*
> 
> *Prizes:*
> 
> ($100) - $100 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Krusher33
> 
> ($100) - $100 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Wheezo
> 
> ($75) - $75 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Stevenne
> 
> ($75) - $75 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: TechCrazy
> ($75) - Intel DP67BG Socket 1155 Motherboard - Donated by *Tex1954* - Winner: epipo
> 
> ($50) - $50 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Vanquished
> 
> ($50) - $50 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Finrond
> 
> ($50) - $50 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: TheN00bBuilder
> ($50) - $50 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: PR-Imagery
> ($35) - Overclocked Account - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: magic8192
> 
> ($25) - $25 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Terse
> 
> ($25) - $25 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Biorganic
> 
> ($25) - $25 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: Chooofoojoo
> 
> ($25) - $25 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: LarsL
> 
> ($25) - $25 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net** - Winner: MaybeDerek
> 
> ($25) - $25 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: ******************************
> 
> ($20) - $20 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: TheBlademaster01
> 
> ($20) - McAfee LiveSafe - Donated by *patmat974* - Winner: link1393
> ($10) - Overclock.net Lanyard - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: McPaste
> 
> ($5) - FEZ - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Dust: An Elysian Tale - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Euro Truck Sim - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - The Swapper - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Trainz Simulator 12 - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Starseed Pilgrim - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> ($5) - Agricultural Simulator 2013 - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Agricultural Simulator: Historical Farming - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Professional Farmer 2014 - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> ($5) - Monaco: What's Mines is Yours - Donated by PR-Imagery - Winner:
> 
> Drawn 3 times randomly during the Pentathlon
> ($10) - $10 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: spdaimon
> 
> ($10) - $10 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: Chooofoojoo
> 
> ($10) - $10 Paypal - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: DarkRyder





Spoiler: Sign-up Sheet



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkQOm4i5xqx5dEZuV0dYaG0ybWY2R1E1WnVHVHZRcWc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## gamer11200

This should make it easy for those that are unsure if to sign up for the Pentathlon (when that signup form goes online) and help out OCN or not.

*Should you sign up and help OCN win the Pentathlon?*



*Even if you only have 1 graphic card?*



*Even if the only CPU you have is a Sempron?*


----------



## Finrond

Wow its already pentathlon time again? SIGN ME UP


----------



## Starbomba

Count me in!


----------



## TechCrazy

You want to fix that for me


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to fix that for me


Done


----------



## AlphaC

Are we in it to win it?











Spoiler: Possible Projects



*Marathon*
The project for this discipline can't be chosen

*Sprint (GPU)*

Collatz Conjecture
Distributed Rainbow Table Generator
GPUGRID
[email protected]
Moo! Wrapper
PrimeGrid
[email protected]
*Natural Sciences (CPU)*

Constellation
CONVECTOR
[email protected]
eOn2
Leiden Classical
malariacontrol.net
[email protected]
theSkyNet POGS
*Mathematics & co. (CPU)*

distributedDataMining
[email protected]
IBERCIVIS
[email protected]
[email protected]
primaboinca
[email protected]
SZTAKI Desktop Grid
YAFU
*Showbag*
any project that doesn't break the rule mentioned below can be chosen


----------



## link1393

I will be in this one









and can I run 2 computer in the Pentathlon ? this is my first time here


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I will be in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can I run 2 computer in the Pentathlon ? this is my first time here


You can run any and all computers you own, or have permission to do so. Last year i ran my 5 PCs at home and my computer at work.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I will be in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can I run 2 computer in the Pentathlon ? this is my first time here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run any and all computers you own, or have permission to do so. Last year i ran my 5 PCs at home and my computer at work.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm 100% in! What projects should I get ready for?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I'm 100% in! What projects should I get ready for?


Any of these:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible Projects
> 
> 
> 
> *Marathon*
> The project for this discipline can't be chosen
> 
> *Sprint (GPU)*
> 
> Collatz Conjecture
> Distributed Rainbow Table Generator
> GPUGRID
> [email protected]
> Moo! Wrapper
> PrimeGrid
> [email protected]
> *Natural Sciences (CPU)*
> 
> Constellation
> CONVECTOR
> [email protected]
> eOn2
> Leiden Classical
> malariacontrol.net
> [email protected]
> theSkyNet POGS
> *Mathematics & co. (CPU)*
> 
> distributedDataMining
> [email protected]
> IBERCIVIS
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> primaboinca
> [email protected]
> SZTAKI Desktop Grid
> YAFU
> *Showbag*
> any project that doesn't break the rule mentioned below can be chosen


----------



## link1393

what is the rules for the showbag ? I don't see any rules before the post (or I'm blind







)


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> what is the rules for the showbag ? I don't see any rules before the post (or I'm blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You can refresh the main thread, i added the projects and the rules to it. It is still ongoing quite a bit of heavy editing


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> what is the rules for the showbag ? I don't see any rules before the post (or I'm blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> You can refresh the main thread, i added the projects and the rules to it. It is still ongoing quite a bit of heavy editing
Click to expand...


----------



## TechCrazy

Hey starbomba thanks for taking this over. Your finding more info than I was able to.


----------



## Sethy666

Im ready to rock!


----------



## Starbomba

Thread updated with the links to the project voting posts. GO choose the projects we want to run for the Pentathlon *NOW*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Hey starbomba thanks for taking this over. Your finding more info than I was able to.


Anytime


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Thread updated with the links to the project voting posts. GO choose the projects we want to run for the Pentathlon *NOW*.


Done. Can't wait! It'll be my second pentathlon.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hopefully everything will be in order on my side when the time comes for this.


----------



## TechCrazy

I'm shortening the vote time so we can get things ready. Once we get the projects in order I can register ocn and we can be ready. We have to be registered before April 27.

This weekend I'll be setting up stats so we can get some sign ups and track pits.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> This should make it easy for those that are unsure if to sign up for the Pentathlon (when that signup form goes online) and help out OCN or not.
> 
> *Should you sign up and help OCN win the Pentathlon?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Even if you only have 1 graphic card?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Even if the only CPU you have is a Sempron?*


needs more enthusiasm.


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright sign ups are up. We need to beat last years sign up count which is 76.


----------



## AlphaC

Random Thought: Since it's mostly CPU we should recruit [email protected] people (as well as people mining) that have idle CPUs.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Random Thought: Since it's mostly CPU we should recruit [email protected] people (as well as people mining) that have idle CPUs.


 Does this work, http://www.overclock.net/t/1481263/5th-annual-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2014


----------



## Tex1954

I got a better one....
Quote:


> HELLO! I'm TechCrazy and I'll give every folder a brand new R9 290XXX card if you help us!!!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I got a better one....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO! I'm TechCrazy and I'll give every folder a brand new R9 290XXX card if you help us!!!
Click to expand...

No special stuff for the BOINC people?


----------



## Tex1954

Regular team BOINC OCN folks already hooked!

BWAAA HAHAHAhahaha!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I got a better one....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO! I'm TechCrazy and I'll give every folder a brand new R9 290XXX card if you help us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No special stuff for the BOINC people?
Click to expand...

BOINC people get two R9 295x2's each


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> BOINC people get two R9 295x2's each


I like that!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> BOINC people get two R9 295x2's each


Admin should get AMD to donate W9100s to BOINC with.









It would destroy [email protected] since it's 1/2 FP64 and the Hawaii die. > 2Tflops FP64 (2.6 Tflops to be exact) ... basically a Tahiti (HD7970 / R9 280X) in Crossfire with a HD6950 on top.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Admin should get AMD to donate W9100s to BOINC with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would destroy [email protected] since it's 1/2 FP64 and the Hawaii die. > 2Tflops FP64 (2.6 Tflops to be exact) ... basically a Tahiti (HD7970 / R9 280X) in Crossfire with a HD6950 on top.


WOW! Great Idea! And it's cheaper on newegg than the Nvidia K40 as well!

You too can preorder for $3500 each...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814195129


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Does this work, http://www.overclock.net/t/1481263/5th-annual-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2014


Looks like a an excellently informative post.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I got a better one....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO! I'm TechCrazy and I'll give every folder a brand new R9 290XXX card if you help us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No special stuff for the BOINC people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOINC people get two R9 295x2's each
Click to expand...

So I get two 295x2's and a 290 Triple X?!?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Random Thought: Since it's mostly CPU we should recruit [email protected] people (as well as people mining) that have idle CPUs.
> 
> Naturally


----------



## bfromcolo

Oh oh, better get a new CPU cooler ordered. Had to revert to a stock AMD cooler on my Linux box, I forgot just how noisy those are.

In!


----------



## LarsL

I'm in for this.


----------



## spdaimon

I'll go in on this. Just swapped my FX8120 out for a FX8350, so time to see what it can do!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Hey! Folding guy here looking to help out for this Event. Big hardware : 6386SE 4P (~700K PPD folding output). 64 cores of 3.2 giglehertz.

Super noob to BOINC and am curious if there is any 4p optimization tips and tricks, or any particular projects that would suit my machine/be beneficial to the event?

I ran a few tasks of [email protected], and I didn't see full utilization like I do in Folding. I skimmed the guides/tutorials section, but didn't see any 4p specific notes.


----------



## tictoc

Thanks for signing up @Chooofoojoo

All of the CPU projects will benefit from more cores.

There are a few optimizations that can be done to get BOINC to use all 64 cores @ 100% on your 4p. Once the CPU projects are announced, I will post the optimizations for those projects.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thanks for signing up @Chooofoojoo
> 
> All of the CPU projects will benefit from more cores.
> 
> There are a few optimizations that can be done to get BOINC to use all 64 cores @ 100% on your 4p. Once the CPU projects are announced, I will post the optimizations for those projects.


Thank you sir. +ImaginaryEditorRep


----------



## TechCrazy

What do you guys think of trying for #1 in a single catagory?


----------



## spdaimon

I'm with you, boss. It seems to me it would be easier if we concentrated on one, especially if we have a smaller team than the others.
Which would we do? And what happens in the Natural Sciences disipline if they choose CONVECTOR? We're #1. If I understand the rules correctly, we would win by keeping rank 1?


----------



## GingerJohn

Signed up. Just got to remember how to do all this stuff after my short BGB absence.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm with you, boss. It seems to me it would be easier if we concentrated on one, especially if we have a smaller team than the others.
> Which would we do? And what happens in the Natural Sciences disipline if they choose CONVECTOR? We're #1. If I understand the rules correctly, we would win by keeping rank 1?


It is base on the points our team makes during the run. The team with the most points is number on down the line. Our balanced attack last year got us 7th place. We are mostly a GPU team so the sprint would be our best chance.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm with you, boss. It seems to me it would be easier if we concentrated on one, especially if we have a smaller team than the others.
> Which would we do? And what happens in the Natural Sciences disipline if they choose CONVECTOR? We're #1. If I understand the rules correctly, we would win by keeping rank 1?


The rankings for the Pentathlon are based on number of points generated during the Discipline's time frame. Then, points are distributed according to each team's rank for that Discipline. So, if one team gets 1st in every category they will be awarded 500 points and win the Pentathlon. Link to this years rules: 2014 Awarded Points.

Here is a link to the final stats for last year: 2013 Pentathlon Final Stats


----------



## BWG

tictoc you don't stop...


----------



## tictoc

tick tick you don't quit...

Voting for all Pentathlon projects will end on the 24th at 11:59 p.m. EDT.


----------



## TechCrazy

Our prizes have been changed a little.


----------



## Tex1954

I have an Intel DP67GB Skull 1155 Mobo lightly used to donate to the Prizes. However, being on the road so much, there is no guarantee as to when I can ship it... could be a month later. At this point, not sure I have the I/O plate for it either... but I used to have it... LOL

The board is the latest Rev that fixed the SATA problem and works great. It does however have the hard to figure out Intel BIOS that pizzed me off many times. It will overclock well, but it's a pain to use IMHO.

Sooo, if you want, go ahead and add the Mobo to the prize list. Probably worth $75 or so...










Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121511


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Any of you guys want to trade my HD7770 for your HD7850 or something? I need/want a better card to BOINC with..

Either way, I'm in. 140W and 6 cores of power pulling 100% for 14 days? Win.


----------



## BWG

I wish I could post the Color Me Bad video on here, but it violates TOS.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Come check out this thread I made guys! Sign up, sign the bill, and I'll donate it as a prize to the next BOINCers Gone Bonkers! http://www.overclock.net/t/1484421/pass-the-bill


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I wish I could post the Color Me Bad video on here, but it violates TOS.


Wow your into Boy bands?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Wow your into Boy bands?


You aren't?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I have an Intel DP67GB Skull 1155 Mobo lightly used to donate to the Prizes. However, being on the road so much, there is no guarantee as to when I can ship it... could be a month later. At this point, not sure I have the I/O plate for it either... but I used to have it... LOL
> 
> The board is the latest Rev that fixed the SATA problem and works great. It does however have the hard to figure out Intel BIOS that pizzed me off many times. It will overclock well, but it's a pain to use IMHO.
> 
> Sooo, if you want, go ahead and add the Mobo to the prize list. Probably worth $75 or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121511


Awesome donation Tex.










Prize has been added to the OP.


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks tex!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Any takers for my Pass the Bill project? If we finish by then, I will add it as a prize to the next BGB. http://www.overclock.net/t/1484421/pass-the-bill


----------



## TechCrazy

*Rules > Modifications*

2014


New: Sprint discipline. One of the five disciplines is shortened to 3 days and will be announced just 3 days before the start. Point awards will be identical to the other disciplines.
More variety: The projects crunched in last year's Pentathlon can't be chosen again this year.
Attention: The rule regarding statistics in case of a project server outage at the beginning or end of a discipline has been clarified. Only credits granted after the first and before the last successful statistics update can be counted.


----------



## M125

Looks like it will be RPI's Milkyway for "Sprint," theSkyNet POGS for "Natural Sciences," and [email protected] for "Mathematics & Co."

I'm in. Well sort of, my Cross Project ID somehow was copied as the Overclock.net's team ID.







Cursed custom clipboard. You should have two of me signed up now, the second, using "e4fb29e9e95f45521ce8ef9accb3be16," is the accurate one.



Spoiler: Milkyway Concerns/Thoughts



We as a team might be AMD graphics heavy, but hopefully we have a lot of models that are good with DP math for Milkyway. That has been the historically been the realm of the heavy duty cards and professional models. Titans would be of use; there are plenty of them floating around here. The unfortunate thing about Hawaii in the consumer get-up (R9 290(X)) is that it's DP is capped at 1/8 SP instead of 1/4 for Tahiti and 1/2 for professional cards. It is still good for about 70-80% of the numbers a Tahiti board would put out.

I just don't know if it is a good idea to tell people to throw everything they got at Milkyway when their card might be unsuited for the task. A Pitcairn 7870 would be better off with a project like Einstein (chosen last year) than Milkyway. A GTX 680 or 780 would be better off with GPUGrid or Einstein, etc. It just doesn't feel right to me, but in the interest of focusing intensely on a single project, we have no other choice. Even so, it would be interesting to see how things stack up with people running HD7750s up to HD7990s with R9 290(X)s tossed in the mix, along with a bunch of Nvidia cards.











*Tex1954,* you are currently running Milkway on two Tahiti's, right? How has Milkyway's application stability been? I haven't run Milkway in a while and heard people were experiencing issues with the standard short-run applications. Monkeying with drivers to get it stable just doesn't seem right, given that the project was nearly 100% stable for years on just about any driver. Is your PPD the same running only Separations and N-bodys? Are you still using an app_info.xml for better GPU utilization (running two per GPU)? Even with the different applications? Your PPD looks about what I was getting back in 2012/2013.

We should probably iron this out as a team before the Pentathlon rolls around. Make a sticky or something detailing how to get stability and best PPD out of Milkyway with different cards. I'll be tinkering a bit on my Tahitis once I get time (next week?). A puny HD7750 was just thrown to the wolves with Milkway to test stability and PPD; all applications are selected..







All CPUs were just switched over to theSkyNet POGS too. Looking forward to seeing what we can do!


----------



## bfromcolo

Milkyway is an interesting choice. Won't run on my 6750, and it doesn't seem to like my 750ti in Ubuntu.

From the website. http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=3188#57810

[email protected] requires a GPU supporting Double Precision arithmetic and OpenCL 1.0.

- Most new cards (year 2012+) should work. If they don't it's a bug, as some driver versions are broken. Many of the broken versions have workarounds.

NVIDIA:
- Requires Compute Capability 1.3 and Above.
- For the GeForce 2xx series, this is the GTX 260 and above.
- Any Fermi based (GeForce GTX 4xx or 5xx) should support doubles.
- Any older GPUs (such as a GeForce 8xxx or 9xxx) will not work

AMD/ATI:
- The oldest GPUs that work are the ATI HD Radeon 38x0 series.
- In general laptop AMD GPUs do NOT support doubles despite similar branding (e.g. A Mobility Radeon 5870 is not the same as a normal Radeon 5870). Only the Mobility Radeon 48xx are the only current ATI laptop GPUs that have doubles.
- For the Radeon 6000 series, only the 69xx have doubles.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> *Tex1954,* you are currently running Milkway on two Tahiti's, right? How has Milkyway's application stability been? I haven't run Milkway in a while and heard people were experiencing issues with the standard short-run applications. Monkeying with drivers to get it stable just doesn't seem right, given that the project was nearly 100% stable for years on just about any driver. Is your PPD the same running only Separations and N-bodys? Are you still using an app_info.xml for better GPU utilization (running two per GPU)? Even with the different applications? Your PPD looks about what I was getting back in 2012/2013.


Howdy...

My 6990 and 7970's run MW fine 24/7 when I am home. I have only noticed problems in that the CAT 13.12 drivers don't seem to play well with the 6990. Soo, the 6990 (when it is running) is installed in a different Mobo with CAT 12 drivers and does fine with MW that way.

The difference I see in PPD is due mostly to running the different tasks and the amount of overclock applied. BUT, I have had ZERO problems running it other than the CAT 12 vs. CAT 13 drivers.

Interestingly, neither the 6990 or 7970's like Moo! at all. One "can" get them to work, but it's a big step backward to do so and Moo! doesn't interest me ever. I don't run N-Body much anymore because they always run out of WU's and my CPU goes idle for hours at a time... sometimes days..


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Projects we wish to be chosen for each catagory:
> 
> Sprint - [email protected]
> 
> Natural Sciences - theSkyNet POGS
> 
> Mathematics & Co. - [email protected]


Quote:


> Updating prizes daily


----------



## LarsL

so are those the projects? ^


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> so are those the projects? ^


That is what we are going to submit as our choice of projects to run. All the teams vote and submit what they want and the project with the most votes in each category is chosen.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> That is what we are going to submit as our choice of projects to run. All the teams vote and submit what they want and the project with the most votes in each category is chosen.


Ya, just because those are the ones the team voted for doesnt necessarily mean those are the projects that will get run. it'll be whatever the majority of teams choose.

Having said that, I picked up a 7950 on ebay (160 bucks) so I'll be ready for anything!


----------



## TechCrazy

*Hey guys!*

I want to let you know that Enterprise and Admin have graciously donated $500 in prizes. You might look at this and be like,







but it'll make sense when I start announcing winners at the end of the event. Just look at your chance of winning!


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks Enterprise and Admin! Nice to see your support


----------



## LarsL

Anyone running the new large collatz? Not that bad of points 220k to 245k per wu. They take anywhere from 5 1/2 hr to 7hrs depending on my clock speed. My 280x 1200 to 1100 mhz my 7970 is set at 900 mhz.

Thanks Enterprise and Admin for the prizes hope this get more people to sign up.


----------



## Finrond

Awesome! Much thanks to Enterprise and Admin!


----------



## Finrond

Looks like there are about 30 teams registered for this Pentathlon, should be a great competition!


----------



## DarkRyder

i hope we do well.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Wooo! I don't have too much to contribute, but I will do what I can.


----------



## tictoc

@MaybeDerek Thanks for signing up and welcome to the team. Every little bit counts, so thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Finrond

AHHHHHH I cant wait til they start announcing projects!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> AHHHHHH I cant wait til they start announcing projects!


According to the official Pentathlon site;

Marathon:
Skynet POGS
5/5/14 - 0000 UTC
19/5/14 - 0000 UTC


----------



## tictoc

Sweet that is my favorite project.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> According to the official Pentathlon site;
> 
> Marathon:
> Skynet POGS
> 5/5/14 - 0000 UTC
> 19/5/14 - 0000 UTC


Awesome.

I might even forgo the other projects depending on what they are.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Sweet that is my favorite project.


And mine









Let the good times roll!


----------



## PR-Imagery

I take it those are single threaded tasks, gotta figure out this OC bios for the 4p.


----------



## TechCrazy

Just changing a few things on you guys.

Remember go out and recruit someone, have them sign listing you as a referral and have a second chance at winning a prize.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> According to the official Pentathlon site;
> 
> Marathon:
> Skynet POGS
> 5/5/14 - 0000 UTC
> 19/5/14 - 0000 UTC


I don't think I have run this one before. Does it have a lengthy validation period that would benefit from getting started early?


----------



## AlphaC

It seems to take less than 24 hours to validate. I haven't determined the exact time but since it's CPU-only with only the fitsedwrapper application, everyone crunches the same type of WUs.


----------



## tictoc

Like AlphaC said, there are occasional tasks that will take longer to validate, but the majority of tasks will validate in less than 24 hours.

It would probably be a good idea to get started about 2 days ahead of time. I am going to post up a thread for each project as they are announced.

@PR-Imagery Thanks for the prize donations.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Like AlphaC said, there are occasional tasks take that will take longer to validate, but the majority of tasks will validate in less than 24 hours.
> 
> It would probably be a good idea to get started about 2 days ahead of time. I am going to post up a thread for each project as they are announced.
> 
> @PR-Imagery
> Thanks for the prize donations.


Aye, Ill be starting Saturday night... just to be sure


----------



## KipH

If someone can walk me through how to set it up, and hold my hand, there are wolves after me! I can add both my CPUs to this, the i7 and my Xeon...


----------



## TechCrazy

I'm heading to work ATM. Post what help you need and I'm sure someone will answer your questions. I'll be home in ~10 hrs so I'll check on this once I get a cold one in hand and relaxin at the computer.


----------



## KipH

OK. Got theSkyNet POGS for "Natural Sciences," running on the i7. Now, I just need to make sure they are registered proper.
Who can see if they are counting. I may have started a new Bonic account







But linked it to OCN and stuff.


----------



## tictoc

Thanks for joining the OCN team for the Pentathlon.









@Kip1969 You look to be setup correctly for the SkyNet POGS. It looks like you signed up and joined the team today. kip69 @ theSkyNet

It looks like you did start a new account. The only other kip69 that I could find only had 365 points and was not a member of the OCN team, so no big deal if it is a new account.

The new account will probably take a day or so to sync up with the stats sites like BOINCStats and Free-DC. Once it does you will be given a cpid; the cpid is a unique identifier that keeps your stats for various projects linked together. Tomorrow morning you should start showing up on the stats sites.

The best way to make sure that all of your projects stay linked to one cpid, is to always use the same email address, username, and password when you attach to a new project. It is also recommended, if you are running projects on multiple machines, to use one machine as the base computer, and add any new projects to that machine first, and than add the project to other machines. That is how I have been running BOINC on a number of machines without having issues with split accounts and different cpids.

Once you have your cpid don't forget to signup in the OP.


----------



## Zeddicus

From the official site:

Natural Sciences
[email protected]
Start: 05/08/2014, 0:00 UTC
End: 05/13/2014, 0:00 UTC


----------



## LarsL




----------



## BWG

Am I supposed to Boinc in 2 days?


----------



## LarsL

YES !


----------



## tictoc

Yes.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'll have the ol' 4p Boinc'in tomorrow. Putting up a couple points for you gents.

Since I have utterly no clue which project to run. Ya'll should tell me what would benefit the team most. Skynet?


----------



## tictoc

Thanks @BWG and @Chooofoojoo for helping out.









Skynet is the first project, and it runs for the full 2 weeks of the Pentathlon. You can either run that exclusively or move from project to project as the competition goes on.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thanks @BWG
> and @Chooofoojoo
> for helping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skynet is the first project, and it runs for the full 2 weeks of the Pentathlon. You can either run that exclusively or move from project to project as the competition goes on.


Deal. +imaginaryeditorrep

Probably just let it cruise with Skynet as my 4p is more of a Ronco-rotisserie "set and forget".


----------



## BWG

Can someone just remote to all my computers for me and Boinc them?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Can someone just remote to all my computers for me and Boinc them?


Boinc is easier than FAH to set up.


----------



## tictoc

I believe someone (me) made some excellent Guides for installing and running BOINC.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Can someone just remote to all my computers for me and Boinc them?


Got teamview?


----------



## Tyrandis

Cant wait till I run my 3 computers for the Boinc pentathlon


----------



## TechCrazy

Hope you guys are ready. Just over 24hrs till we start. Sign ups will be closed tomorrow may 4 at 6pm EST event starts at 7pm EST.


----------



## Biorganic

In!!!


----------



## spdaimon

I got three systems 'warmed' up... Rosetta and POGS downloaded and WUs downloaded for three days..


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Hope you guys are ready. Just over 24hrs till we start. Sign ups will be closed tomorrow may 4 at 6pm EST event starts at 7pm EST.


Ready? Already started...

Pogs running on 3 2550k cores an 7 i7 860 threads as we speak.

Edit: Guys, I don't know if this has been covered yet, but POGS is on the wingman system; each task needs to be completed by two computers to validate. Worth getting a good head start on the project before the competition begins (I already have 48 pending tasks after half a day of running).


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Ready? Already started...
> 
> Edit: Guys, I don't know if this has been covered yet, but POGS is on the wingman system; each task needs to be completed by two computers to validate. Worth getting a good head start on the project before the competition begins (I already have 48 pending tasks after half a day of running).


Yup, yup. I am following what you are saying there, right up to the ", but..."









Can you dumb it down a bit for us. Dumber. Even dumber. Thats the ticket. Remember, I almost forgot to register. I did get 2 computers running the POGs though.

I got the 2 computers so I can self wing man. Ya, I went there. How do I tell them to do that? I got them both running on my ID, do I need to do something else?


----------



## LarsL

Every wu you crunch needs to be crunched again with the same result for you to get points.


----------



## mm67

Is the countdown timer for start of Marathon project set correctly, I think it's now 12.10 UTC time which means that there should still be 11hrs 50 minutes to start but countdown timer only shows 10 hrs 50 minutes. If someone is sandbagging pogs tasks then it would be a shame to start one hour too early


----------



## TechCrazy

I thought I changed to EST to make it easier for some of us  Did I mess that up to?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I thought I changed to EST to make it easier for some of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mess that up to?


i think that this is correct timer to 00.00 UTC time : http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140505T00&p0=1440


----------



## LarsL

1 hr won't make any difference they still need to be validated my 3770k @ 4.7 ghz take 1 1/2 hr to complete. Good luck to all and crank up those CPU's


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 1 hr won't make any difference they still need to be validated my 3770k @ 4.7 ghz take 1 1/2 hr to complete. Good luck to all and crank up those CPU's


It will make a big difference if someone has many days worth of tasks waiting to be uploaded since tasks validated before start of event won't count


----------



## TechCrazy

mm67 is correct about timers, the site I got info about translating time zones was incorrect and changing now. 0:00 UTC is 20:00 (previous night) EST. I had timer as 7pm so that gives you guys 1 more hour to go and recruit some people









http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/utc-to-est-converter


----------



## MaybeDerek

Alright! Got my POGS running! My WUs are taking 2 Hours per task on 7 cores, is that pretty good?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Alright! Got my POGS running! My WUs are taking 2 Hours per task on 7 cores, is that pretty good?


Seems to be what mine are running. Make sure you add your rig into your sig so we can see what your running.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip1969*
> 
> Yup, yup. I am following what you are saying there, right up to the ", but..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you dumb it down a bit for us. Dumber. Even dumber. Thats the ticket. Remember, I almost forgot to register. I did get 2 computers running the POGs though.
> I got the 2 computers so I can self wing man. Ya, I went there. How do I tell them to do that? I got them both running on my ID, do I need to do something else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Every wu you crunch needs to be crunched again with the same result for you to get points.


What he said.

You can't choose your wingman, the tasks are randomly assigned to two computers to run - it is usually assigned to one then passed to another when the first reports in, rather than two at the same time. If both report the same result it is valid, if they differ it is sent to a another computer until two agree - the number of times this happens depends on the project. If your solution is not valid you get no points.

I seem to remember there was a bit of a stink last year as some people on a certain team were holding onto tasks that were required for validation by another team. If they just kept them paused then the other team member couldn't get the points for their work.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Seems to be what mine are running. Make sure you add your rig into your sig so we can see what your running.


Updated my sig. As you can see I Boinc on a laptop, but I am hoping to build a desktop over the summer.

Also I have my Boinc ID# in my profile, but it doesn't show in the forums. It says it is "pending approval." Is there anything I need to do to get it working?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LarsL

This is where we stand production wise today.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Alright! Got my POGS running! My WUs are taking 2 Hours per task on 7 cores, is that pretty good?
> 
> Sounds about right, getting an 1hr40m-2hrs on a i3 @3.3


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I seem to remember there was a bit of a stink last year as some people on a certain team were holding onto tasks that were required for validation by another team. If they just kept them paused then the other team member couldn't get the points for their work.


Yup, might be a good idea to hide your hosts for those projects to prevent that.


----------



## Wheezo

BOINCstats having problems for you guys too? Stats are all buggered up for some reason.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> BOINCstats having problems for you guys too? Stats are all buggered up for some reason.


Yep, I have -327m PPD...

Happens every now and then during the daily update, should sort itself out soon.


----------



## tictoc

You mean like this?

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/

It looks like all the teams are showing big negative points. Free_DC is still running correctly. OCN's Free-DC stat page


----------



## Chooofoojoo

4p all fired up. Should start to see projects trickling in in about an hour from me.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> BOINCstats having problems for you guys too? Stats are all buggered up for some reason.


Yep, my stats are quite gone. Hopefully they fix it.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> BOINCstats having problems for you guys too? Stats are all buggered up for some reason.


I also seem to have lost couple billion points







Just managed to put together one more i7 system for the event, hope everything works ok by itself since tomorrow I have to go for a five day business trip


----------



## TechCrazy

Remember everyone if you have questions about a certain pent project please post in its thread made just for it. Links are found on OP and boinc section front page.


----------



## tictoc

For everyone wondering about the stats, stats that are shown on BOINCStats shouldn't affect our team stats for the Pentathlon.

The Pentathlon stats should be generated directly from the database of each individual project. Each project tracks it's own stats, and then various stats sites (BOINCStats, Free-DC, etc) query the project's server for the stats info. The different stats sites have their own schedule for updates, so that is why there are often discrepancies between the various stats sites.


----------



## Wheezo

Yup BOINCstats is all good now. Never seen it do that before...


----------



## PR-Imagery

4p is alive


----------



## tictoc

Let the BOINCing begin.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hmm, client is only using 32 of 48 cores









Suggestions?

Edit: Nvm, got it, <ncpus>N</ncpus>


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You can't choose your wingman, the tasks are randomly assigned to two computers to run - it is usually assigned to one then passed to another when the first reports in, rather than two at the same time. If both report the same result it is valid, if they differ it is sent to a another computer until two agree - the number of times this happens depends on the project. If your solution is not valid you get no points.
> 
> I seem to remember there was a bit of a stink last year as some people on a certain team were holding onto tasks that were required for validation by another team. If they just kept them paused then the other team member couldn't get the points for their work.


So... Nothing I can affect or affects me? I shall ignore it then, preparing to ignore... Ignored.

Is there any talk on CPU boinc conflicting with an intensive GPU mining? I can't get them stable together.


----------



## tictoc

@Kip1969 Not sure on the mining. How much CPU does each GPU need to mine?

If you want to leave a core free for each GPU you can change the settings in BOINC Manager to use fewer cores.

Open Tools>Computing preferences



In the processor usage tab you can change the percentage for how much of your CPU is dedicated to BOINC


----------



## tictoc

Off to a good start **10th** place after the first update. http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=1

*Edited for wrong link and standings*


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright everyone you should be crunching theSkyNet POGS and please make sure you are part of team Overclock.net


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Alright everyone you should be crunching theSkyNet POGS and please make sure you are part of team Overclock.net


Aye, Aye! Have been doing so since early hours on the 3rd


----------



## dranas

Should we switch projects that use CPU. IE should we switch to rosetta when it starts and stop Skynet?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Forgot to sign up for this. Guess it'll be next time for me. Good luck team


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Forgot to sign up for this. Guess it'll be next time for me. Good luck team


I don't know, do you have to be signed up to help the team? Could you just crunch theSkyNet POGS on the Overclock.net team and still help out?


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think you'd be correct.


----------



## TechCrazy

You can still crunch for the pentathlon the sign up is only for prizes and individual stat tracking. Pm your info and I'll see if we can't add it later.


----------



## Terse

8 Intel non hyperthreaded cores running POGS for me, will put them on Rosetta when it starts.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh okay, nice.

So, I'm now installing the boinc client. I'm not sure on the projects to setup and all and I also don't have an ID since it's the first time I tried boinc. I'm using a Ubuntu distro.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh okay, nice.
> 
> So, I'm now installing the boinc client. I'm not sure on the projects to setup and all and I also don't have an ID since it's the first time I tried boinc. I'm using a Ubuntu distro.


So what you are going to want to do is go to theSkynet POGS website (http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/) and make an account with them (use the email you will use for all you crunching in the future, you have to use the same email for every project). You can then open your boinc manager and click on Tools>Add Project and add theSkynet POGS and sign in with the same email. You should then start crunching! If you don't want to use 100% of your CPU you can change your settings in Tools>Computing Preferences. If you need any help just ask, everyone here is willing to help!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh okay, nice.
> 
> So, I'm now installing the boinc client. I'm not sure on the projects to setup and all and I also don't have an ID since it's the first time I tried boinc. I'm using a Ubuntu distro.


Don't forget to join team overclock.net


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Something is definitely wrong on the second system...


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is definitely wrong on the second system...


Which one has problems, the desktop with the sand or the white one? Also which distros are you using?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

The white one. It only loads one core. It's pretty much Ubuntu on both rigs.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The white one. It only loads one core. It's pretty much Ubuntu on both rigs.


Hmmm, if you open the Tools>Computing Preferences does your "On multiprocessor system, use at most x% of the processors" say anything besides 100%?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the help. No, it doesn't. Though I just checked on the system and now it is crunching across all threads.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Not sure why it happened. Is there any way to see what the ouput per system is? Points etc?


----------



## Wheezo

Go into Advanced view, more info there and it's how most of use use the Boinc Manager I believe.

View > Advanced View

Then you can see each individual task per core and the ETA etc.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks for the help. No, it doesn't. Though I just checked on the system and now it is crunching across all threads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why it happened. Is there any way to see what the ouput per system is? Points etc?


Awesome! I don't think there is a way to see that in the manager, but if you go to boincstats.com and enter your name into the search box, you should be able to see your account stats. This is only updated once every 24 hours, so you will not see anything until tomorrow. This really isn't a problem because most projects take at least a day to validate anyway.

Hope that helps









EDIT: You can also just do the calculation based on ETA and core count if you know how much the WUs are worth.


----------



## spdaimon

OCN in 13th place for Skynet.

I got 16 cores working on Skynet at the moment. I have another 8 that I was going to dedicate to rosetta. Downloading tasks on that. Think I will pause rosetta and get it crunching Skynet. 24 cores adveraging 4.05Ghz should do some damage, don't you think?









EDIT: I forgot I can add another i5 into the mix. 28 cores. Thats sounds insane number of processors too me. lol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks for the help. No, it doesn't. Though I just checked on the system and now it is crunching across all threads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why it happened. Is there any way to see what the ouput per system is? Points etc?


When you first attach to a project it will sometimes only download 1 task, and then acquire more after that.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks for the help. No, it doesn't. Though I just checked on the system and now it is crunching across all threads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why it happened. Is there any way to see what the ouput per system is? Points etc?


Its possible that BOINC was benchmarking your CPU or loading the project if you had just launched BOINC or added the project when you were looking at those CPU stats.

You can see the total per host in the advanced view as Wheezo mentioned on each system. It will also show average per host, per user and total per user.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Go into Advanced view, more info there and it's how most of use use the Boinc Manager I believe.
> 
> View > Advanced View
> 
> Then you can see each individual task per core and the ETA etc.


Done, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Awesome! I don't think there is a way to see that in the manager, but if you go to boincstats.com and enter your name into the search box, you should be able to see your account stats. This is only updated once every 24 hours, so you will not see anything until tomorrow. This really isn't a problem because most projects take at least a day to validate anyway.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You can also just do the calculation based on ETA and core count if you know how much the WUs are worth.


Where can I find the info for these WUs?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> When you first attach to a project it will sometimes only download 1 task, and then acquire more after that.


Yes, seems like it. My other system immediately download multiple tasks though. I noticed there was only 1 "fitsedwrapper" on one system while there were 8 on the other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Its possible that BOINC was benchmarking your CPU or loading the project if you had just launched BOINC or added the project when you were looking at those CPU stats.


I believe it was only loading 1 thread for about 15-30 minutes, though if that's normal I'll just ignore it thanks.


----------



## spdaimon

Just was looking at Stats page link in the OP that redirects to Seti.Germany's Pentathlon stat page... Noticed there is a team Planet 3DNow!... do they just run old Athlons?


----------



## AlphaC

Are we behind on Rosetta or Skynet? I prefer Skynet these days since it runs a few °C cooler (lower temp).

EDIT: Rosetta is going to start on the 8th


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, SkyNet until at least the 8th, then switch as you feel appropriate to the other projects. Remember that SkyNet runs throughout the competition, so we'll need points for the entire two weeks.









I've got two PCs + an old laptop, probably going to switch my main rig (quad-core) to the other CPU projects, and leave the secondary (dual-core







) and lappy on SkyNet throughout the event.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Should we switch projects that use CPU. IE should we switch to rosetta when it starts and stop Skynet?


We will need to keep some people running theSkyNet for the duration of the Pentathlon. The Marathon project gives the same points as the other projects, so we should probably try and maintain our current position while concentrating on the individual disciplines.

It can get a bit complicated, but every team will have to balance out what projects they will run. Everything worked out fairly well last year without worrying too much about who should run what. Myself or one of the other Editors may PM a few people about what they should run, but for the most part just split the project load in whatever way you think will work best for your system.

I will post up an example app_config in the individual project threads that will allow you to set the max number of tasks to run at once. This can help to keep one project from overpowering the project that you would like to concentrate on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *-snip-*
> 
> Where can I find the info for these WUs?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-snip-*


You can also see individual system stats at the project's website. Here is a link to your computers that are running theSkyNet POGS: TheBlademaster01 @ theSkyNet POGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Are we behind on Rosetta or Skynet? I prefer Skynet these days since it runs a few °C cooler (lower temp).
> 
> EDIT: Rosetta is going to start on the 8th


See my response to dranas above. No problem if you want to continue to run POGS







It runs hot on my systems also, and it uses more RAM than POGS.

Everyone is doing great so far, and we are keeping pace with the 4 teams ahead of us in the standings.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks tictoc.

Isn't my output kind of weak? At least comparing it to what I see in your postbit.


----------



## tictoc

It will take a little while for the units to validate. @Chooofoojoo started running it yesterday, and until the last few hourly updates was pretty far down in the stats, but now that system is one of the top producers on the team.


----------



## mm67

I'd prefer to run pogs at least until next weekend anyway since I won't be home before that and I should be making about 200k PPD on that one


----------



## tictoc

@mm67 That should work out fine. Once you're back maybe we can switch a few machines over to the discipline after Rosetta.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Is there any way to see individual user stats for the pentathlon?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Is there any way to see individual user stats for the pentathlon?


We are currently working on this. Had some technical issues and will be posted soon.

And nice postbit


----------



## tictoc

I will have some stats up for each user per project later this afternoon. I had some issues with my server, so I wan't able to get a proper stats site setup.









I am however, working on linking up some scripts to a basic spreadsheet and graph, so everyone can see their production for the Pentathlon.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is boinc also time bound in the sense that you get more credit for faster returns of work?


----------



## MaybeDerek

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is boinc also time bound in the sense that you get more credit for faster returns of work?


I do not believe so. Faster returns do not make for larger credit rewards per WU.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Is there any way to see individual user stats for the pentathlon?


Not that I could see. You have to look at the project stats for skynet and that is mostly the same thing in reality.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> We are currently working on this. Had some technical issues and will be posted soon.
> 
> And nice postbit


Ok, I was just curious









And I hate to ask, but what is a postbit?

EDIT: Oops, those two posts were supposed to be together


----------



## Genesis1984

Last year I just divided my resources as equally as I could between the projects. Due to current room and desk configurations, though, I'll have to scale back on number of workunits running on my desktop cpu for the duration of the gpu project - the heat from my gpu really raises my cpu temperature.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is boinc also time bound in the sense that you get more credit for faster returns of work?


No, the only time limitation in BOINC is that tasks have a deadline. If you don't complete and report them before that deadline then they get cancelled regardless of how much work, if any, has been done on them.

Usually the deadlines are such that if your system is actively running you will not exceed them.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> And I hate to ask, but what is a postbit?


If your on desktop you'll see a little icon under your avatar, that is a postbit. Click on the boinc icon and it'll send you to your stats on boincstats.com


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> If your on desktop you'll see a little icon under your avatar, that is a postbit. Click on the boinc icon and it'll send you to your stats on boincstats.com


Ahh ok, thank you. So the postbit is the boinc icon? Or the stats it gives?


----------



## tictoc

The "potsbit" is just the term for the little icons that are below your avatar.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Ok.

Thank You for educating me!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> No, the only time limitation in BOINC is that tasks have a deadline. If you don't complete and report them before that deadline then they get cancelled regardless of how much work, if any, has been done on them.
> 
> Usually the deadlines are such that if your system is actively running you will not exceed them.


Ah, thanks GJ. Seems like regular [email protected] without bonus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> If your on desktop you'll see a little icon under your avatar, that is a postbit. Click on the boinc icon and it'll send you to your stats on boincstats.com


Do I have to do anything to get a postbit?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It will take a little while for the units to validate. @Chooofoojoo
> started running it yesterday, and until the last few hourly updates was pretty far down in the stats, but now that system is one of the top producers on the team.


Do you have a linky for them stats?







Glad I can be helping.|
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ah, thanks GJ. Seems like regular [email protected] without bonus.
> Do I have to do anything to get a postbit?


BOINC POSTBIT INFO


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Do I have to do anything to get a postbit?



Wait until you appear on BOINCStats (which you will by tomorrow's daily update)
Find your UserID (second line on your BOINCStats profile)
Go to edit your OCN Community Profile
Put your UserID into the 'BOINC ID#' field
Wait for it to update (up to 24 hours or so)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> BOINC POSTBIT INFO


Hah, I totally forgot about that thread.

That I made...









(and shamelessly stole credit for @TechCrazy's work...)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Do you have a linky for them stats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I can be helping.|
> BOINC POSTBIT INFO


Thanks,

Trading info for info









http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=21957


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> Wait until you appear on BOINCStats (which you will by tomorrow's daily update)
> Find your UserID (second line on your BOINCStats profile)
> Go to edit your OCN Community Profile
> Put your UserID into the 'BOINC ID#' field
> Wait for it to update (up to 24 hours or so)
> Hah, I totally forgot about that thread.
> 
> That I made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and shamelessly stole credit for @TechCrazy's work...)


Should have read this.mi mad an account there because my name didn't show up









I'll probably have 2 accounts by tomorrow then


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=21957


You're very welcome!

I was mainly looking for a team ranking type of stats, I found my personal stats. @tictoc was just saying that I'm ranking high on the team for output. Wondering what he was referencing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=21957
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> I was mainly looking for a team ranking type of stats, I found my personal stats. @tictoc was just saying that I'm ranking high on the team for output. Wondering what he was referencing.
Click to expand...

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/list/0/0/1058#25


----------



## Starbomba

Well, I AM ALIVE!!!1!1!!111ONEONE

God damned Dengue got me again, and it got a bit complicated. 3 weeks in the hospital really suck, along with all the blood transfusions. At least i got released (barely) on time for this









Bad thing, my laptop is broke, and my HTPC has a clean HDD. Repairing laptop and installing windows now. Will be running full tilt soon! (as long as i don't get too dizzy)

Marathon: i3-3220 + E8400
Natural Sciences: i3-550 @ 4 Quick-n-Dirty GHz (erased the BIOS thinking i was going to have time to re-OC... wrong...) + E8400

Will be cycling my PC's as it is needed, but at least one of my E8400 will be doing the Marathon.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, I AM ALIVE!!!1!1!!111ONEONE
> 
> God damned Dengue got me again, and it got a bit complicated. 3 weeks in the hospital really suck, along with all the blood transfusions. At least i got released (barely) on time for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad thing, my laptop is broke, and my HTPC has a clean HDD. Repairing laptop and installing windows now. Will be running full tilt soon! (as long as i don't get too dizzy)
> 
> Marathon: i3-3220 + E8400
> Natural Sciences: i3-550 @ 4 Quick-n-Dirty GHz (erased the BIOS thinking i was going to have time to re-OC... wrong...) + E8400
> 
> Will be cycling my PC's as it is needed, but at least one of my E8400 will be doing the Marathon.


Glad to see you are back in action!


----------



## Vanquished

Running marathon on a xeon e5440 and my 2500k when I go to bed! Unfortunately my 5850 won't be here till the 8th







@Starbomba Glad you're back on your feet and running







do you have that e8400 oc'd?


----------



## Krusher33

Can someone link me to the thread about fixing the cross project id number? I signed up with the wrong one and can't find the thread to fix it.


----------



## tictoc

Did you just use the wrong cpid in the sign up sheet on the OP?


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah. Multiple id's type thing. I had signed up with the one I thought I'd be set with. Downloaded boinc client on a new pc. Added pogs and got it running... only on wrong id #.


----------



## LarsL

Yea we are back in 10th place


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can someone link me to the thread about fixing the cross project id number? I signed up with the wrong one and can't find the thread to fix it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can someone link me to the thread about fixing the cross project id number? I signed up with the wrong one and can't find the thread to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats
Click to expand...

Thanks, I didn't remember what it said.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, I AM ALIVE!!!1!1!!111ONEONE
> God damned Dengue got me again, and it got a bit complicated. 3 weeks in the hospital really suck, along with all the blood transfusions. At least i got released (barely) on time for this


Nice to see you up and about again









Take it easy, we want you to live to BOINC another day.


----------



## Finrond

Just FYI, the GPU project is going to be collatz (it was leaked early accidentally) but the timeframe has been changed on when that will be running.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Just FYI, the GPU project is going to be collatz (it was leaked early accidentally) but the timeframe has been changed on when that will be running.


Does that play nicely with CPU projects going at same time or are we stuck with doing 1 or the other?


----------



## Wheezo

Collatz needs a bit of CPU for each card, but with a multi-core system you should be fine. I can run 2 solo_collatz tasks and still have enough free CPU left to run 5 - 6 threads of a CPU project. Might vary from person to person and an i7 will certainly help.


----------



## Krusher33

Hmm... well the set ups I got is:

AMD 7850K + 290X
AMD FX 8350 + 2x 280X's
Though the 2nd one isn't running yet. The reservoir it had appeared to have been cracked somehow and so I had to order a new part last night.


----------



## Wheezo

Aw that sucks, hopefully you can get it up and running in time. But both of those rigs should churn out some nice PPD with Collatz for sure


----------



## Krusher33

Isn't there a settings somewhere where you can add a project but not have it start up right away? Added pogs, it started while I was still setting the preferences. No biggie, wanted it to anyways. Added Collatz, it started up CPU projects and GPU projects both while I was setting the preferences to anything AMD GPU. It stopped my pogs projects as a result.

Now I want to add Rosetta but I want only have it added and ready to go and not working just yet.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Isn't there a settings somewhere where you can add a project but not have it start up right away? Added pogs, it started while I was still setting the preferences. No biggie, wanted it to anyways. Added Collatz, it started up CPU projects and GPU projects both while I was setting the preferences to anything AMD GPU. It stopped my pogs projects as a result.
> 
> Now I want to add Rosetta but I want only have it added and ready to go and not working just yet.


Change the settings on the website before you join a computer to the project. So create your account through the project website, change your settings and then connect your computer to the project. that should solve your problems.


----------



## Finrond

Rank 8 in Pogs right now! Way to go guys!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

pretty sure I have a few hundred wu's ready to drop once the client/server sync (loooooong intervals between syncing updates? I manually forced it all day yesterday anyway to change this interval?).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

First and only Dutch flag on this chart









http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/list/0/0/1058#25


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> pretty sure I have a few hundred wu's ready to drop once the client/server sync (loooooong intervals between syncing updates? I manually forced it all day yesterday anyway to change this interval?).


Are those WUs still on your machine waiting to upload, or do you mean the interval between submitting the WU and having it validate?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Are those WUs still on your machine waiting to upload, or do you mean the interval between submitting the WU and having it validate?


Chilling "ready to upload"

Seems my computer cranks them out faster than the upload interval.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Chilling "ready to upload"
> 
> Seems my computer cranks them out faster than the upload interval.


Weird, mine upload immediately. Perhaps you have a funky network setting on the boinc client?


----------



## tictoc

@Chooofoojoo are you running the BOINC Manager or are you running BOINC from the command line?

**Edit** Also, what OS are you using?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Gui Boinc Manager. I was looking on my POGS website account for some network setting I could twiddle, couldn't find anything. I'll look under the actual Boinc Manger program when I get into the office this afternoon.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, my 2600K doesn't have any ready to upload packets but my 2665s have a couple. I still don't really know what it's doing though since I don't see points.


----------



## tictoc

Once you have access to BOINC Manager, go into: Tools\Computing Preferences\Network Usage, and make sure that your local settings are not restricting network access.

If everything is good in the manager you can add a flag in your cc_config.xml to report_results_immediately.

Once you check out your BOINC Manager settings post back if you are still having issues.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, my 2600K doesn't have any ready to upload packets but my 2665s have a couple. I still don't really know what it's doing though since I don't see points.


http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=22235

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/detail/22235/overview

You're getting points.

Side note : Lol at us Folding Folk Boinc'ing along learning the ropes.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Are those WUs still on your machine waiting to upload, or do you mean the interval between submitting the WU and having it validate?
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling "ready to upload"
> 
> Seems my computer cranks them out faster than the upload interval.
Click to expand...

How fast is your 4p getting through them? I'm averaging around 4-5hours per task on mine in WinServ2k12


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, my 2600K doesn't have any ready to upload packets but my 2665s have a couple. I still don't really know what it's doing though since I don't see points.


It looks like you have 95 valid WUs and 171 that are pending validation. You can see the status of your WUs if you click on "Tasks" on your page at theSkyNet POGS. http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=22235


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How fast is your 4p getting through them? I'm averaging around 4-5hours per task on mine in WinServ2k12


1.5-2hrs per task. So every 2 hours or so I should have 64 completed wu's give or take. These are all small tasks might I add. With seemingly low point values.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=22235
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/detail/22235/overview
> 
> You're getting points.
> 
> Side note : Lol at us Folding Folk Boinc'ing along learning the ropes.


Yeah, lol. I haven't felt like such a noob in years.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How fast is your 4p getting through them? I'm averaging around 4-5hours per task on mine in WinServ2k12


I'm getting ~3 hrs per task on the 2P. Though I think I've seen some 2.5hrs as well.

About 1 hour on my 2600K.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It looks like you have 95 valid WUs and 171 that are pending validation. You can see the status of your WUs if you click on "Tasks" on your page at theSkyNet POGS. http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=22235


Thanks, I see some inconclusive ones as well. Does that mean my CPU is unstable. Temps are nearing 80*C so I think that could be the culprit.


----------



## tictoc

Inconclusive just means that 2 results do not match, it is not necessarily your results that are bad.

The WU's are sent out to 2 clients if the results don't match then the WU is sent out again. If you click on the WU you can see that the WU is currently being ran by a 3rd computer. http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/workunit.php?wuid=9864065

**Edit** Your task looks good, judging by the runtime it looks like the other computer cancelled the WU.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> **Edit** Your task looks good, judging by the runtime it looks like the other computer cancelled the WU.


Yeah, looking at the rest of the tasks for that computer it seems he has troubles with it - 16 pending (of which 10 are short run times), 5 inconclusive, 1 valid, 44 error.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh lord, this another one of them submit task and has to wait for someone else to validate it? It caused problems last year where people figured out what tasks they're validating and know who it was and so they'd suspend those so that the original person never gets the points.


----------



## GingerJohn

If you are worried about people holding your WU's then you can always go to your POGS account, POGS preferences and say 'no' to "Should _{POGS}_ show your computers on its web site?"

That way it makes it harder for people to track which WU's are yours and hold them.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Once you have access to BOINC Manager, go into: Tools\Computing Preferences\Network Usage, and make sure that your local settings are not restricting network access.
> 
> If everything is good in the manager you can add a flag in your cc_config.xml to report_results_immediately.
> 
> Once you check out your BOINC Manager settings post back if you are still having issues.


Should it be:

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
<options>
<max_file_xfers>16</max_file_xfers>
<max_file_xfers_per_project>16</max_file_xfers_per_project>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

Or how should it look?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> If you are worried about people holding your WU's then you can always go to your POGS account, POGS preferences and say 'no' to "Should _{POGS}_ show your computers on its web site?"
> 
> That way it makes it harder for people to track which WU's are yours and hold them.


Thanks. +rep


----------



## aas88keyz

Help! There appears to be no stats for me anywhere for the theSkyNet POGS. I may not be crunching big numbers but I started crunching 2 hours before the start of the pentathelon. I did have issues in last month's BGB but I thought I fixed them all. Last month I changed my email address in the middle of the event and I changed all projects I could to the new email address after I broke the accounts.

My user name is aas88keyz
My email is [email protected] (this format worked for me last month)
The BOINC Cross Project IDentifier I signed up with is 407736d31fffbf50c075a9f203fdbf71
The zipcode is 85209
The Team is Overclock.net
User ID for POGS is 22081

Warning, though, BOINCstats has 3 accounts for me. I know team trillian has seti stats but haven't been able to fix that one yet. The second Overclock.net account has a Physics project that doesn't exist anymore apparently. Because of this I can't change any of its account settings.

theSkyNet POGS Cross-project ID is 1beca30d96e68df6e0914e48ae05cccf. completely different than my other projects. Please, could use a hand here. I will continue going over it and see what I missed. Thanks


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Found ya.... I think. Still trying to figure out how to work BOINCstats properly.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/detail/22081

http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=22081


----------



## tictoc

> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Help! There appears to be no stats for me anywhere for the theSkyNet POGS. I may not be crunching big numbers but I started crunching 2 hours before the start of the pentathelon. I did have issues in last month's BGB but I thought I fixed them all. Last month I changed my email address in the middle of the event and I changed all projects I could to the new email address after I broke the accounts.
> 
> My user name is aas88keyz
> My email is [email protected] (this format worked for me last month)
> The BOINC Cross Project IDentifier I signed up with is 407736d31fffbf50c075a9f203fdbf71
> The zipcode is 85209
> The Team is Overclock.net
> User ID for POGS is 22081
> 
> Warning, though, BOINCstats has 3 accounts for me. I know team trillian has seti stats but haven't been able to fix that one yet. The second Overclock.net account has a Physics project that doesn't exist anymore apparently. Because of this I can't change any of its account settings.
> 
> theSkyNet POGS Cross-project ID is 1beca30d96e68df6e0914e48ae05cccf. completely different than my other projects. Please, could use a hand here. I will continue going over it and see what I missed. Thanks


You have been credited with 6053 points for OCN since the start of the Pentathlon. More than likely your cpids just haven't synced up yet. Your aaccount at theSkyNet: http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/show_user.php?userid=22081

My guess would be that you added theSkyNet to a computer that had never been joined to that project. To keep that from happening it is best to use one computer as your main client, add all projects to that computer first, and then add them to your other computers.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> You have been credited with 6053 points for OCN since the start of the Pentathlon. More than likely your cpids just haven't synced up yet. Your aaccount at theSkyNet: http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/show_user.php?userid=22081
> 
> My guess would be that you added theSkyNet to a computer that had never been joined to that project. To keep that from happening it is best to use one computer as your main client, add all projects to that computer first, and then add them to your other computers.


Ding Ding Ding!!! We have a winner! Thanks, was a different pc that wasn't here for the last BGB and just started its first crunching on the fourth or something. That makes sense. I will be happy when my pc comes on board. I hope it doesn't affect the Pentathalon team stats very much. Thanks again.!


----------



## tictoc

The multiple cpids wont affect the Pentathlon at all.

The stats for the Pentathlon are pulled directly from the project, so as long as you are registered for the OCN team on the project page, your stats will be counted for the team.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The multiple cpids wont affect the Pentathlon at all.
> 
> The stats for the Pentathlon are pulled directly from the project, so as long as you are registered for the OCN team on the project page, your stats will be counted for the team.


Good to know.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, I AM ALIVE!!!1!1!!111ONEONE
> 
> God damned Dengue got me again, and it got a bit complicated. 3 weeks in the hospital really suck, along with all the blood transfusions. At least i got released (barely) on time for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad thing, my laptop is broke, and my HTPC has a clean HDD. Repairing laptop and installing windows now. Will be running full tilt soon! (as long as i don't get too dizzy)
> 
> Marathon: i3-3220 + E8400
> Natural Sciences: i3-550 @ 4 Quick-n-Dirty GHz (erased the BIOS thinking i was going to have time to re-OC... wrong...) + E8400
> 
> Will be cycling my PC's as it is needed, but at least one of my E8400 will be doing the Marathon.


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## spdaimon

Ugh..looks like I am accidentally sabotaging people. My one computer is throwing nothing but errors. Its my work computer so I shouldn't probably be using it anyhow








Not sure what is causing it, I'm guessing McAfee Endpoint is screwing with the WUs or something. I'm taking it offline. It crunched convector ok before though. I have 344 Error while computing. Sorry guys!

EDIT - or is it the E8400 that it has? I didn't see procs older than an 1st gen i7 so far from other users.


----------



## tictoc

I am crunching POGS on a Phenom x3 8400, which released around the same time as your E8400. More than likely it is the A/V interfering with the WUs.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, lol. I haven't felt like such a noob in years.
> 
> I'm getting ~3 hrs per task on the 2P. Though I think I've seen some 2.5hrs as well.
> 
> About 1 hour on my 2600K.
> 
> Thanks, I see some inconclusive ones as well. Does that mean my CPU is unstable. Temps are nearing 80*C so I think that could be the culprit.


Looks like you have to change the cooling system...
The temperature is not the reason of validation inconclusive.
Somebody else does..


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, seems like my BIOS once again reverted to some old profile. I was wondering why my PC was inaudible again. Pump and fans were undevolted to 40% all the time









Runs 67*C now, which still isn't good but it's okay considering it has Fermi Inside (TM)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm getting ~3 hrs per task on the 2P. Though I think I've seen some 2.5hrs as well.
> 
> About 1 hour on my 2600K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 1.5-2hrs per task. So every 2 hours or so I should have 64 completed wu's give or take. These are all small tasks might I add. With seemingly low point values.


I've had a bunch that took 3hrs or so, most are around 4 or 5. I'm only running at 2ghz on here tho, haven't figured out the OC bios yet.

Most cpu tasks have low point values across all boinc projects


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, seems like my BIOS once again reverted to some old profile. I was wondering why my PC was inaudible again. Pump and fans were undevolted to 40% all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs 67*C now, which still isn't good but it's okay considering it has Fermi Inside (TM)


Regarding the pump, I use molex, so it always runs at full speed and I disabled to fan monitor aka use 3 pin only.
The result is Phenom II X6 3.6 Ghz at 30 degree celcius..


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Was able to check on my 4p today. Indeed task times are floating 1.5-2.25 hrs long. Forced an update, had over 200 projects "ready to upload".

Double checked my Tools>Computing Preferences and everything looked a-ok. Reset it to default just to be sure. Edited the config.xml file and added the flag exactly as @Krusher33 had it. Can you verify this @tictoc?

Code:



Code:


<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>

Anyways. Cruising along. I have plenty of projects to keep busy with despite my uploading shenanigans.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm only guessing that's how it's done.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to check on my 4p today. Indeed task times are floating 1.5-2.25 hrs long. Forced an update, had over 200 projects "ready to upload".
> 
> Double checked my Tools>Computing Preferences and everything looked a-ok. Reset it to default just to be sure. Edited the config.xml file and added the flag exactly as @Krusher33 had it. Can you verify this @tictoc?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
> 
> Anyways. Cruising along. I have plenty of projects to keep busy with despite my uploading shenanigans.


This is what I usually use on my systems:

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
    <options>
        <allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
        <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
        <skip_cpu_benchmarks>1</skip_cpu_benchmarks>
        <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
    </options>
</cc_config>


----------



## tictoc

I also have those settings, along with a few others, in my cc_config. I would say that what @mm67 posted is a good starting point for most systems.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Reading through This wiki (http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/client_configuration) can help you find out what client configurations are right for you and your system









Especially interesting stuff is under the Options section of the wiki


----------



## tictoc

The next 2 projects have been announced.

Sprint (GPU) - Collatz 5/10 - 5/13

Mathematics (CPU) - Enigma 5/12 - 5/17


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The next 2 projects have been announced.
> 
> Sprint (GPU) - Collatz 5/10 - 5/13
> Mathematics (CPU) - Enigma 5/12 - 5/17


Outstanding! I love Collatz


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> You must earn the mininum amount of credits in each discipline during their time windows to be eligible for a prize:
> *TBA*


Editors?


----------



## Genesis1984

I just created an account for Enigma. According to their Server Status page their "work generator" is paused from too much server load...

edit: Their "upload/download server" is listed as running and it looks like they have available workunits.
2nd edit: Their servers look fine now.


----------



## tictoc

Thanks for the reminder @PR-Imagery









We will get that up in the OP.


----------



## Krusher33

I had a







moment. Thinking it's time to start Rosetta only I started them 20 hours early.


----------



## LarsL

Way to go team we are in 8th place now








Now time to start stocking up on some [email protected] wu's


----------



## Krusher33

CPID is driving me nuts right now.

When I added pogs to my client, the projects on this CPID was already in it: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2663027/projectList

Instead it created a new CPID? http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/0e94ea92482c2dc58cd27f92eb6c61b4

I use the same name and email address for all my projects.


----------



## PR-Imagery

All things being the same, they should sync to either one eventually, I wouldn't worry about it.

Worst case is your ocn tracked stats arent all there, you still get all your points to your name and the team.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go team we are in 8th place now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start stocking up on some [email protected] wu's


Whats the best way to have it download Rosetta WUs without it running? Add the project then pause it?

hmm..Guessing I shouldn't have said anything about Planet 3DNow! They're doing alright for a bunch of old guys.


----------



## Krusher33

This thread needs more cow bells.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/hosts_user.php?userid=22235
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/detail/22235/overview
> 
> You're getting points.
> 
> Side note : Lol at us Folding Folk Boinc'ing along learning the ropes.


heh..don't feel too bad, I've been BOINCing 10+ years and still learning stuff! I suppose if I actually read a book, I might know a bit more.


----------



## Krusher33

Do we still not have the start time for Collatz?


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do we still not have the start time for Collatz?


It was announced on the Pentathlon home page here: http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html
Looks like it'll run from the 10th to the 13th.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Whats the best way to have it download Rosetta WUs without it running? Add the project then pause it?
> 
> hmm..Guessing I shouldn't have said anything about Planet 3DNow! They're doing alright for a bunch of old guys.


Best way is to download a bunch of WU's and then under the Activity tab in the BOINC manger change to "Network Activity Suspended". Make sure all the WU's are downloaded first otherwise they will stop.


----------



## Finrond

Let's try and take 7th place before rosetta starts!


----------



## mm67

I have stopped uploading of tasks until Collatz starts but I do still have almost 1100 pogs tasks waiting for validation. One rig also seems to have gone down and I won't be home until Friday evening.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I have stopped uploading of tasks until Collatz starts but I do still have almost 1100 pogs tasks waiting for validation. One rig also seems to have gone down and I won't be home until Friday evening.


So you are stock piling Collatz completed tasks to upload when it starts? How are you doing that?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> So you are stock piling Collatz completed tasks to upload when it starts? How are you doing that?


I set work buffer size to 3 days, then let pogs and Collatz download tasks their tasks and after that I set network activity to suspended.

Rig that was down a while seems to have come back online by itself


----------



## Genesis1984

For some reason my solo_collatz tasks are taking about twice as long as they used to. I haven't changed anything and I'm using the optimized config file for them. Did they change anything on the solo_collatz wu's when they made the new mini/large/etc wu's?


----------



## GingerJohn

Do you have a free CPU core / thread? Collatz needs one even for running on the GPU, although it doesn't load it very heavily.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> For some reason my solo_collatz tasks are taking about twice as long as they used to. I haven't changed anything and I'm using the optimized config file for them. Did they change anything on the solo_collatz wu's when they made the new mini/large/etc wu's?


Are your tasks loading the gpu 100%? Since the change I've noticed using the various configs floating around only get my cards up to about 70%. I had a large Collatz take over 24hours on a 7970, solo tasks have taken a bit longer than usual.

But others have noticed no change so, who knows.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Do you have a free CPU core / thread? Collatz needs one even for running on the GPU, although it doesn't load it very heavily.


Oh yes, I forgot to mention that I have a cpu core dedicated in the app_config file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Are your tasks loading the gpu 100%? Since the change I've noticed using the various configs floating around only get my cards up to about 70%. I had a large Collatz take over 24hours on a 7970, solo tasks have taken a bit longer than usual.
> But others have noticed no change so, who knows.


I noticed your posts about that in the support thread. The usage is around 94-98%. I haven't tried the large collatz tasks yet.


----------



## Sethy666

I ran some Collatz solo WU last night. They are ranging between 2,715.48 secs 5,555.41 secs on my Titan and 780 Ti with a CPU thread each.

Im getting anywhere between 13,577.19 and 16,750.01 credit per WU, depending on the WU.

Woot! 8th place!

http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/pentathlon.php


----------



## tictoc

I also ran a few solo_collatz test WUs last night on my 7970. With my 7970 clocked at 1000/1450, the 3 tasks completed in an average of 1,280 seconds for an average credit of 13,179.

Once the project starts I will clock my GPU back up to 1200/1650 and see what it can do.


----------



## Genesis1984

My average across 10 workunits is 1,579 seconds with my 7950 at its stock clocks of 950/1250. I could try out a quick and dirty core overclock (it's handled that previously up to 1100/1250) to see how that might change. In my config file I have the items_per_kernel set to 20.


----------



## TechCrazy

Hey everyone I added each project into my gcalendar so everyone can see when each project starts and ends. I just want to make it clear time zones are not correct. So 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464335/events-hosted-by-boinc-projects-calendar


----------



## tictoc

I am working on getting the individual user stats finished up, but I figured you guys might want to see how you are doing.

The link is to a spreadsheet that shows what everyone on the team has contributed so far. Stats update at the top of every hour. Stats may very slightly from the official stats due to slight differences in update times.

Rosetta will be included once I am sure that it is syncing correctly.

OCN Individual Stats


----------



## Krusher33

Geez... I need more powah.

My parts are coming in tomorrow night. 6 more cores and 2 GPUs will be added to the race.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am working on getting the individual user stats finished up, but I figured you guys might want to see how you are doing.
> The link is to a spreadsheet that shows what everyone on the team has contributed so far. Stats update at the top of every hour. Stats may very slightly from the official stats due to slight differences in update times.
> Rosetta will be included once I am sure that it is syncing correctly.
> OCN Individual Stats


It's probably not a problem.... probably but I'm showing as 'John' as I forgot to change my POGS name (now updated).. well, no, it's well within acceptable bounds again. Sustaining BOINCing.


----------



## tictoc

@Krusher33 It's all good, everyone just contributes what they can.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> It's probably not a problem.... probably but I'm showing as 'John' as I forgot to change my POGS name (now updated).. well, no, it's well within acceptable bounds again. Sustaining BOINCing.


I thought that was probably you, but I wasn't positive, that's why it just shows a 0 for your OCN name. Next update it will be fixed.


----------



## TechCrazy

tictoc is making stats for individual projects.

Dark has his stats up for overall pts for everything.


----------



## Krusher33

My credits is 0 on Dark's page but I got pts on tictoc's page? I don't understand...


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My credits is 0 on Dark's page but I got pts on tictoc's page? I don't understand...


Probably something with cpids. Its bad timing on our part to do this but we are working on a newer better more awesomer stats page.


----------



## TechCrazy

So in the spirit of Rosetta getting started we are giving our first prize of the event. We have 3 of these to give out during the Pentathlon so make sure you active and crunching away. Winners of this mini-prize can not win another mini-prize but are still eligible of winning the main prizes.

The winner of 1 of 3 $10 prize will be pm'ed right after I submit this post


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My credits is 0 on Dark's page but I got pts on tictoc's page? I don't understand...


Could be either an issue with multiple cpids, or the stats on DarkRyder's page just haven't updated yet. All of the combined stats sites update at different times.

I am pulling the individual project stats directly from the project. Some projects, like theSkyNet, update individual user stats constantly. Other projects, like Rosetta, continuously update the team stats, but only update individual user stats a few times a day.

Like most things in BOINC, every project does things a little differently, often times this is to reduce server load or otherwise make the project run more efficiently.


----------



## GingerJohn

Almost forgot about Rosetta, switched my main rig over - work rig will keep running POGS for the duration.

Should probably consider building up some Collatz too I suppose.


----------



## Genesis1984

Looks like we've dropped to position 12 since the Rosetta stats were counted.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Looks like we've dropped to position 12 since the Rosetta stats were counted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fairly normal, we are not as good at stockpiling WUs as other teams. We'll work our way back up there over the next day or so.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh wait, we have to switch over. So I guess I should change the projects on my rigs. What will happen to the projects it is currently crunching?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Collatz site seems to be down

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh wait, we have to switch over. So I guess I should change the projects on my rigs. What will happen to the projects it is currently crunching?


What you want to do is add the projects as they're announced, and whatever project is currently running you'll want to set to not get any more work a couple hours before the next project starts; i.e, on my i3 I stopped pogs with about 8 tasks left to complete around 12hours before Rosetta started, so by the time it was time to switch, it had completed all the pogs and had already started on some Rosetta. That said, if you have tasks left over just suspend the project in the manager, you can get back to them later to finish (depending on how far away the deadline is).

Easier way is since each discipline runs for 4-5days, set the manager to download 4 days worth of work at a time (5 days max) then set the project to not get any more work. That way you shouldn't end up with tasks that haven't completed yet before its time to switch to the next project.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm just doing 50/50 split on collatz pogs and rosetta. Bad idea?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh wait, we have to switch over. So I guess I should change the projects on my rigs. What will happen to the projects it is currently crunching?


Well, if you stop or remove POGS, the WUs will eventually be reallocated to someone else. What I've done is set Rosetta resources to 200%, and left POGS at 100% so essentially Rosetta will get 2/3rds the CPU resources. Not sure what I'll do when Rosetta portion ends. I want to be responsible, but pausing the project will probably cause it to go past the deadline anyhow, so its probably best to remove it. Is this best course of action, team?

Also, I tried to stockpile Collatz. Server was down as of 7am EST.

EDIT: haha..I'm a little late to the party in responses. Shows what happens when you don't refresh before writing a reply.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

This is what it looks like currently



How do you suspend those tasks, tell the client not to assign POGS and ask for other types of projects?


----------



## PR-Imagery

On the project tab, select the Projects then suspend/no new tasks.

What DE is that?


----------



## Krusher33

This watching my 1 computer crunching numbers is killing me. I cannot wait to get my 8 cores up and going again. I keep checking my tracking every 30 minutes knowing that nothing will have changed and that I can't do anything till tonight anyways.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On the project tab, select the Projects then suspend/no new tasks.
> 
> What DE is that?


Thanks, I'm crunching away Rosetta on one rig. Should I leave the 2P on POGS or is POGS irrelevant for the competition atm?

It's a distro called *elementaryOS* which is pretty much Ubuntu 12.04 w/ a theme called Pantheon. I tweaked it a bit though (different font, shadows, icons etc.)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can keep pogs running, it run til the end of the event


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can keep pogs running, it run til the end of the event


But is it worth it? Do we get more points if we go all out with Rosetta?


----------



## tictoc

@TheBlademaster01 If you want to run some Rosetta on the 2P, then the easiest way to split two projects is to use an app_config.xml, and set a maximum number of concurrent tasks.

After you have attached to the project, copy the code below, adjust the max_concurrent value, save as "app_config.xml" and drop it in the Rosetta project folder.

I believe on Ubuntu, the Rosetta folder should be at /var/lib/boinc-client/projects/boinc.bakerlab.org_rosetta. After you drop the app_config into the project folder, in BOINC Manager select "Advanced">"Read config file".

Code:

<app_config>
<app>
<name>minirosetta</name>
<max_concurrent>8</max_concurrent>
</app>
</app_config>

By running the app_config, you don't have to mess with resource share of each project, or set how often you want to switch projects.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can keep pogs running, it run til the end of the event
> 
> 
> 
> But is it worth it? Do we get more points if we go all out with Rosetta?
Click to expand...

All 5 disciplines are worth the same amount of points, so a win in Rosetta is equal to a win in theSkyNet.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> All 5 disciplines are worth the same amount of points, so a win in Rosetta is equal to a win in theSkyNet.


Then I will continue with POGS. why? because 4p. Wish I had some gpu's lying around I could set up for Rosetta.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I could use the 470, but the 780Ti will consume too much power









Also, thanks tictoc and PR.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I could use the 470, but the 780Ti will consume too much power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks tictoc and PR.


Extension Cord to the Neighbor's house = Problem Solved.


----------



## tictoc

I have updated the individual stats and linked them to GDocs, so now you can find your stats in the OP. They are in a spoiler titled "Individual Project Stats" and here is the weblink. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GzC9V8AIY43_qcYSBSjvk_JqBdmo0_ZjKbZ8kdEoohY/pubhtml


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Then I will continue with POGS. why? because 4p. Wish I had some gpu's lying around I could set up for Rosetta.


Rosetta is CPU as well. Collatz will be the GPU project.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Then I will continue with POGS. why? because 4p. Wish I had some gpu's lying around I could set up for Rosetta.


Unless I missed something awesome, Rosetta is CPU only too.

Most of the Pentathlon projects are.


----------



## Krusher33

Off topic a bit for the folders: no CC this year? I couldn't find a thread about it except the discussion one and it ended in March.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Off topic a bit for the folders: no CC this year? I couldn't find a thread about it except the discussion one and it ended in March.


From anubis1127 during the April 2014 Foldathon: "A long time folder and organizer of CC died. After that discussions between the teams halted and nothing was accomplished. Even before Adak passed, the teams were in conflict over the rules, so that didn't help either."

edit: typo correction


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Off topic a bit for the folders: no CC this year? I couldn't find a thread about it except the discussion one and it ended in March.
> 
> 
> 
> From anubis1127 during the April 2014 Foldathon: "A long time folder and organizer of CC died. After that discussions between the teams halted and nothing was accomplished. Even before Adak passed, the teams were in conflict over the rules, so that didn't help either."
> 
> edit: typo correction
Click to expand...

Aw man, sad to hear about Adak... that's what I get for disappearing for awhile.


----------



## dranas

I see Enigma on the stats page for the 12 - 17th is this confirmed or is it just a place holder?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Rosetta is CPU as well. Collatz will be the GPU project.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Unless I missed something awesome, Rosetta is CPU only too.
> 
> Most of the Pentathlon projects are.










pay no attention to my misinformed spouting.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> I see Enigma on the stats page for the 12 - 17th is this confirmed or is it just a place holder?


Enigma is confirmed for the 12th-17th, and I will be adding instructions on how to install and run the optimized client. The optimized client is about 15-30% faster than the standard client.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I have updated the individual stats and linked them to GDocs, so now you can find your stats in the OP. They are in a spoiler titled "Individual Project Stats" and here is the weblink. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GzC9V8AIY43_qcYSBSjvk_JqBdmo0_ZjKbZ8kdEoohY/pubhtml


You might want to double check my stats for Rosetta. I seem to be mixed up with one "Sand3853".


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is it normal that various cores remain in C1 state for a large percentage? They seem to alternate, but this doesn't seem very efficient to me tbh.

E:

screenshot



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is it normal that various cores remain in C1 state for a large percentage? They seem to alternate, but this doesn't seem very efficient to me tbh.
> 
> E:
> 
> screenshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't know a lot about your problem, but you may have luck allowing Boinc to use all cores -1. This leaves 1 core for the OS to work on and might fix your issue although you will, I suppose, do less work.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Unless I missed something awesome, Rosetta is CPU only too.
> 
> Most of the Pentathlon projects are.


maybe next time we should suggest PrimeGrid as a marathon in BOINC Pentathlon..


----------



## PR-Imagery

Penta projects are all cpu with the exception of the gpu discipline. If primegrid was selected itd probably be limited to the cpu based tasks like one of the other projects were last year.

Hope we're all stocked up on Collatz


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hope we're all stocked up on Collatz


Absolutely


----------



## tictoc

Final project has been announced, it is [email protected] http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Final project has been announced, it is [email protected] http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/


Didn't we have Poem last year? I am sure that is when I first got introduced to that one. I even kinda remember everyone having problems with it and we were finally able to crunch it to the remaining of the project time. Maybe it was just a dream... maybe a nightmare!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Final project has been announced, it is [email protected] http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we have Poem last year? I am sure that is when I first got introduced to that one. I even kinda remember everyone having problems with it and we were finally able to crunch it to the remaining of the project time. Maybe it was just a dream... maybe a nightmare!
Click to expand...

Last year: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013/0_50

I am bummed. My package did not come tonight.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Last year: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013/0_50


Ahh ok thanks.


----------



## spdaimon

I got a kick out of the bag of Oreos. That's funny!

I'm not doing too well in the Rosetta front point wise but doing pretty well with POGS. Doesn't help that my one system froze up right after I went to work.


----------



## THC Butterz

dont care about making it in time to win anything, but I figgured id hop on in tonight and hel yall get a few points, that is if my bad internet connection will allow me to download any work!


----------



## Terse

I only started collatz today so we will see how much it gets up and running before tomorrow.

What are the minimum credit requirements per projects for the prizes?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> dont care about making it in time to win anything, but I figgured id hop on in tonight and hel yall get a few points, that is if my bad internet connection will allow me to download any work!


Thanks for stopping by make sure your sign up for team overclock.net for each project. If you have any questions take a few seconds and throw a post in its pentathlon support thread.


----------



## tictoc

Individual stats are back and updating at the top of the hour.









I had a .csv file get corrupted and it killed the updates, but we are now back in business.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Where can we see individual stats again?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Where can we see individual stats again?


In the OP in the spoiler called "Individual Project Stats".


----------



## spdaimon

I know Techcrazy asked before, but did we decide to try to go for broke in one area? As someone said, I think it was tictoc, this upcoming GPU portion is probably our best bet. I got 4 Tahati's I can throw at it, and now at least I can use the 6870s I got too since we're not doing Milkyway.
I thought the 6870s were double precision for some reason, which is why I sold the HD5770 I had. Milkyway kept complaining about it.

I was doing some investigating and it seems like the cuda55 app runs faster on my Kepler than the OpenCL app by several hours, so I turned it off in preferences.

Also found as I am sure everyone else has, that I only get 50% or so utilization of the GPU with 1 WU so I used tictocs app_config and get about 90ish. I am guessing its has to do with the WU.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think if we could pull a handful or two of gpu folders over for the next 4 days for Collatz we could take it handily.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I have a 290X working on a large one that'll finish as it starts and 2 280X's that I'll be throwing at tonight. I haven't looked into optimizing the client though?


----------



## MaybeDerek

Ignore this.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, there is some good information in this thread and a few post down on how to create a gpu config file to optimize GPU load. I didn't even know about it until a few months ago when mm67 pointed out my GPUs didn't seem to be running at full load..which they weren't, only about half speed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414835/collatz-conjecture-project-support-thread/70#post_22191873

edit: I thought that the BOINC client would have done this for you...guess not.


----------



## Terse

My 780s are at about 82-87% utilization each with the stock config, haven't done a large one all the way but looks to be 8-9 hours per large WU, using the CUDA app only. Going to go full bore on collatz because we are a GPU heavy team and I'd like at least top 5 on it for OCN.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah, there is some good information in this thread and a few post down on how to create a gpu config file to optimize GPU load. I didn't even know about it until a few months ago when mm67 pointed out my GPUs didn't seem to be running at full load..which they weren't, only about half speed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414835/collatz-conjecture-project-support-thread/70#post_22191873
> 
> edit: I thought that the BOINC client would have done this for you...guess not.


+rep

Mine does say 100% usage so no change needed?


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> +rep
> 
> Mine does say 100% usage so no change needed?


Yep, if you are already getting 100% you are good. I usually get around 92%-94% on GPU apps myself, 100% is impressive.


----------



## Vanquished

I was trying collatz on my 5850 that came yesterday and all I got was WUs that estimate will take 28 hours







is this what they usually run?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> I was trying collatz on my 5850 that came yesterday and all I got was WUs that estimate will take 28 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what they usually run?


Depends on the type of unit. In the preferences options on your account page, try selection on the mini or micro tasks, they're smaller and should have shorter run times

If you're logged in, this link should take you to that page http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/prefs.php?subset=project

If not, log in and look for "Preferences for this project" on your account page.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Does anyone have any advice on what I should run? I can't contribute much, but right now I'm putting it all into POGS. Rig in description if your wondering (Laptop)


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Depends on the type of unit. In the preferences options on your account page, try selection on the mini or micro tasks, they're smaller and should have shorter run times
> 
> If you're logged in, this link should take you to that page http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/prefs.php?subset=project
> If not, log in and look for "
> Preferences for this project" on your account page.


Thanks I'm giving that a try. This ati card sure did speed up milkyway processing but that doesn't help much for the penta


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> I was trying collatz on my 5850 that came yesterday and all I got was WUs that estimate will take 28 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what they usually run?


Probably means you are running a Large_collatz WU. Deselect them in your collatz preferences. Solo units should run a more reasonable 1-2 hours.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> My 780s are at about 82-87% utilization each with the stock config, haven't done a large one all the way but looks to be 8-9 hours per large WU, using the CUDA app only. Going to go full bore on collatz because we are a GPU heavy team and I'd like at least top 5 on it for OCN.


Cool. Do you need to use nVidiaInspector to force your 780 to run at your overclocked speed? My 780 TI would hang out at 533Mhz or so according to Precision X. I know about turning off K-boost or turning it on, which ever it was..but it didn't seem to do anything...at least for me. I am running 337.50 drivers right now too.


----------



## spdaimon

Wonder if should bother trying to enable and use the Intel GPU in my mediaserver/boincer. I assume the 560TI would be better suited, unless you subscribe to the philosophy every little bit helps.


----------



## Krusher33

Hmmm... I was running a Large Collatz and it said 3 hrs remaining. 30 minutes later I go to check on my client and it had completed and uploaded already?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what I should run? I can't contribute much, but right now I'm putting it all into POGS. Rig in description if your wondering (Laptop)


Every little helps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Hmmm... I was running a Large Collatz and it said 3 hrs remaining. 30 minutes later I go to check on my client and it had completed and uploaded already?
> 
> 5hours on my 7970s, but they're variable.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Wonder if should bother trying to enable and use the Intel GPU in my mediaserver/boincer. I assume the 560TI would be better suited, unless you subscribe to the philosophy every little bit helps.
> 
> If you're not running on the cpu then yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Every little helps


I am using the CPU. Alright no then. I know it probably it would create extra heat, but my cooling isn't stock.







Figured it was just idle circuits otherwise.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Wouldnt hurt to test tho


----------



## Terse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Cool. Do you need to use nVidiaInspector to force your 780 to run at your overclocked speed? My 780 TI would hang out at 533Mhz or so according to Precision X. I know about turning off K-boost or turning it on, which ever it was..but it didn't seem to do anything...at least for me. I am running 337.50 drivers right now too.


I'm on the latest WHQL not the beta, I don't use nVinspector, just use precisionX to set my temp target and GPU offset.

I'm running them at 1171 mhz each, the only time I have issues with down clocking are with CPU bottlenecked scenarios with low GPU utilization or thermal throttling since mine are sandwiched reference cards (no space in between).


----------



## Genesis1984

I've been stockpiling Collatz work while running the other stuff. I should be uploading 80-100 solo_collatz wu's when the project starts.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> So you are stock piling Collatz completed tasks to upload when it starts? How are you doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> I set work buffer size to 3 days, then let pogs and Collatz download tasks their tasks and after that I set network activity to suspended.
> 
> Rig that was down a while seems to have come back online by itself
Click to expand...

I'm trying to do this but i don't see how to suspend network activity?

Edit: Also, I did set work buffer to 3 days but it didn't upload more tasks. Nevermind. Didn't know had to set both min and max to 3 days.


----------



## tictoc

First make sure that you are in the "Advanced View" of BOINC Manager (View -> Advanced View). Click on "Activity", and then at the bottom of the window click on "Network Activity Suspend"


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> First make sure that you are in the "Advanced View" of BOINC Manager (View -> Advanced View). Click on "Activity", and then at the bottom of the window click on "Network Activity Suspend"


Ah there it is! Thanks!


----------



## Vanquished

I've been doing mini collatz for the last hour or so. Takes about 5-6 minutes per wu. Should I try running the large instead or will the ppd be about the same?

Edit: There's some serious bending going on with the 5850 i'm using after replacing the stock cooler. I think I can grind off some of the old backplate and fit it back on there though.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> I've been doing mini collatz for the last hour or so. Takes about 5-6 minutes per wu. Should I try running the large instead or will the ppd be about the same?
> 
> Edit: There's some serious bending going on with the 5850 i'm using after replacing the stock cooler. I think I can grind off some of the old backplate and fit it back on there though.


If you are running those collatz tasks on your GPU I recommend solo collatz.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I've been stockpiling Collatz work while running the other stuff. I should be uploading 80-100 solo_collatz wu's when the project starts.


I also have a couple ready, let's hope that Collatz server won't crash when everybody starts releasing their sandbags.


----------



## Krusher33

I wished I had noticed that it wasn't taking 24 hours to do a large one. I just looked at my points and I have over a million already pts from Collatz already? Sorry guys.


----------



## DarkRyder

no worries, it happens.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wished I had noticed that it wasn't taking 24 hours to do a large one. I just looked at my points and I have over a million already pts from Collatz already? Sorry guys.


A million points in a day :O? My little 5850 did like 20k in an hour or so







and now my 660ti is even putting it to shame.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wished I had noticed that it wasn't taking 24 hours to do a large one. I just looked at my points and I have over a million already pts from Collatz already? Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> A million points in a day :O? My little 5850 did like 20k in an hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now my 660ti is even putting it to shame.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm in disbelief myself but it is what Boincstats saying.


----------



## tictoc

With my 7970 clocked at 1175/1550, I can do about 1.2M PPD in Collatz.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My GTX 470 seems to do Collatz at 1h40m each and my GTX 780 does them at 20 mins. Both at stock of course.

How do I save them up so they drop within time slot?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> My GTX 470 seems to do Collatz at 1h40m each and my GTX 780 does them at 20 mins. Both at stock of course.
> 
> How do I save them up so they drop within time slot?


credits goes to mm67 and tictoc:
First download a bunch of projects by going to tools > computer preferences, under network usage tab, set min work buffer and max work buffer to 3 days.

Let it finish download tasks.

Then go to Activity and select Network Activity Suspended.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> credits goes to mm67 and tictoc:
> First download a bunch of projects by going to tools > computer preferences, under network usage tab, set min work buffer and max work buffer to 3 days.
> 
> Let it finish download tasks.
> 
> Then go to Activity and select Network Activity Suspended.


Naturally it doesn't have to be exactly 3 days, I just downloaded my set of tasks about 3 days before start of Collatz


----------



## Krusher33

Seems to be a good number to me.

I had reverted it back to the old numbers afterwards.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Done, thanks


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hmm, loaded the 4p up with pogs in Ubuntu, run times are all mostly 3hours or less now


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hmm, loaded the 4p up with pogs in Ubuntu, run times are all mostly 3hours or less now


Your computer is getting FASTER!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hmm, loaded the 4p up with pogs in Ubuntu, run times are all mostly 3hours or less now


Ubuntu has better resource utilization IIRC.

Congrats on the fast 4p


----------



## bfromcolo

I see Poem added for the final project. Just up loaded my massive cache of 19 completed Collatz...


----------



## PR-Imagery

But a whole 2 hours?? That's nuts!

Is Poem limited to a specific sub application?


----------



## mm67

I expected a bit more but one rig had ran out Collatz tasks and one had a stuck wu so I only got about 12 million points to start with


----------



## GingerJohn

Collatz is extremely annoying with their "not sending tasks, last request too recent" crap.

Edit: Finally! Got two solo_collatz tasks running with 99% GPU usage and 3 Rosetta tasks running on the other threads. 100% CPU and GPU... It's gonna get hot in here soon.


----------



## Genesis1984

Just got around to uploading my hundred or so solo_collatz wu's and it should be about 1mil ppd as well. It just downloaded a ton more.


----------



## dranas

Man my rig has become a space heater since Collatz was announced.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I uploaded several Collatz units as well. Just defroze the network activity on all rigs. Pernod became totally unresponsive, but it is doing work. 100% CPU and 100% GPU (I think, ETA is 50mins instead of 20 mins now).

Also opened up a window


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Also opened up a window


Well, you are running Fermi...









I'm happy that the temperature has dropped a bit here too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Fermi is by far the coolest of the two









I mean it runs at 92*C, but Oleo in its whole pulls 366W from the wall (235W when running POGS). Pernod pulls 590W from the wall (280W when only running POGS) and 780 runs 61*C.


----------



## TechCrazy

Side note guys we need to push collatz hard to get a lead on other teams. All 2p and 4p rigs please stay on either pogs or rosetta. Other users same options for your cpu.

Best option for collatz are solo and mini tasks. Normally Large are great but being we have a short time frame for this project the large might not finish in time so use at your own risk.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I can't do both POGS and Collatz?

I currently have

2x 2665 @POGS
2600K @Rosetta
GTX 470 & GTX 780 @Collatz (solo)

E:

Also, this seems down

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GzC9V8AIY43_qcYSBSjvk_JqBdmo0_ZjKbZ8kdEoohY/pubhtml#


----------



## TechCrazy

Sorry if you misunderstood me, your hardware is good where it is.

Any extra gpu out there please convert to collatz.

And there's a continuous problem with our stats ATM. This is the first time trying things this way and ocn doesn't support iframe the way tictoc wants. Personal single project stats can still be found under boincstats.com, there's a link on op for team total and as always user running totals found on http://www.darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/index.html


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, I probably read that as a response to my post while it probably was just a general statement









Anyways, I'm glad I entered this competition. It's really enjoyable, feels very similar to how our Chimp Challenges were pre 2012. Great job at organization and motivation BOINC staff


----------



## tictoc

Sorry about the stats everyone. Google Docs is just not really up to the task.

All the stats are being updated at the top of the hour, but GDocs decides randomly when it wants to update the data sheet (without breaking it) that is feeding the stats sheet. About 75% of the time GDocs breaks the .csv that is feeding the sheet, so that is why there are random times that the stats sheet is out of whack.

If it doesn't smooth out tomorrow I will just manually update it 4 or 5 times a day, so that there aren't broken sheets on the stats page.

BOINC on.









**Edit* *Here is a link to the stats that are embedded in the OP*: *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdGJ3eEFNYVRXR1haQUgxd2xNTjVpeWc&output=html


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Also opened up a window


Opened? Mine never close, have a nice cross-breeze going 24/7


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Not very safe over here with thievery etc. There was also a little storm


----------



## Finrond

We should try and put a little more power into Rosetta, see if we can snag a spot or two. Our POGS position is pretty stable right now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm still seeing only 1-2 cores loaded and 4 tasks schedule on my 2600K @Rosetta.

Is this normal or is something incorrectly configured?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm still seeing only 1-2 cores loaded and 4 tasks schedule on my 2600K @Rosetta.
> 
> Is this normal or is something incorrectly configured?


What is you % processors and % CPU time set to? In advanced view go to tools-> compute preferences


----------



## PR-Imagery

^What he said, sounds like its running the default cpu usage options.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Not very safe over here with thievery etc. There was also a little storm




Should keep them away


----------



## Genesis1984

So are we only running cpu tasks for [email protected]? I would assume so since it isn't the gpu discipline.


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> So are we only running cpu tasks for [email protected]? I would assume so since it isn't the gpu discipline.


I think that we could run gpu tasks also but there hasn't been any available for some time


----------



## bfromcolo

Try changing:

While processor usage is less than to 0%


----------



## emoga

Wish I could contribute more to Collatz, started 2 Large WU and its taking my 750 ti 30+ hours and it's only at 80% haha. 'Insert Nvidia hate comment', Solo and Mini tasks it shall be. Anyways, still having fun


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Wish I could contribute more to Collatz, started 2 Large WU and its taking my 750 ti 30+ hours and it's only at 80% haha. 'Insert Nvidia hate comment', Solo and Mini tasks it shall be. Anyways, still having fun


Sounds like you are not using an edited config file, on my 750 Ti large collatz tasks take about 22 hrs and gpu usage is at 99 %


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Sounds like you are not using an edited config file, on my 750 Ti large collatz tasks take about 22 hrs and gpu usage is at 99 %


Silly me







Thanks mm67.


----------



## THC Butterz

Been running POGS for the last 72 hours or so strait and running collatz for almost 24, but had to bring my rig down a hour or so ago, my 3.3 was running at about 2.7v... after a full range of tests with my multimeter, and re setting up Im thinking that one of my 24pin extensions had a bad connection, anyway system is right now and crunching away







, debating on swithching from pogs to rossetta after current tasks are complete... maybe run pogs on 3 cores and rosetta on the other 3...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Been running POGS for the last 72 hours or so strait and running collatz for almost 24, but had to bring my rig down a hour or so ago, my 3.3 was running at about 2.7v... after a full range of tests with my multimeter, and re setting up Im thinking that one of my 24pin extensions had a bad connection, anyway system is right now and crunching away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , debating on swithching from pogs to rossetta after current tasks are complete... maybe run pogs on 3 cores and rosetta on the other 3...


We definitely have a better chance of gaining positions in rosetta. our POGS position is pretty solid right now.


----------



## dranas

I have 3 cores on rosetta, 3 on pogs 2 + 2 gpus working collatz. turning out 2 collatz solo in less than an hour. Wife was asking why my computer was blowing so much heat lol. I told her its better than it bursting into flames.


----------



## Finrond

We could really make a good push in rosetta for the last couple days and gain 2-4 positions, that would help our overall standings tremendously.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm still seeing only 1-2 cores loaded and 4 tasks schedule on my 2600K @Rosetta.
> 
> Is this normal or is something incorrectly configured?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Try changing:
> 
> While processor usage is less than to 0%


Also, in Computing Preferences, make sure that you are giving BOINC enough RAM. Rosetta uses about 400MB/task, compared to the 30Mb/task that theSkyNet POGS tasks use.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

That did the trick









Wish I knew that either, could have finshed a lot more prrojects


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Side note guys we need to push collatz hard to get a lead on other teams. All 2p and 4p rigs please stay on either pogs or rosetta. Other users same options for your cpu.
> 
> Best option for collatz are solo and mini tasks. Normally Large are great but being we have a short time frame for this project the large might not finish in time so use at your own risk.


Are micro tasks worth it for collatz?


----------



## tictoc

solo_collatz and large_collatz give the most credits. On your 6970s I would just run the solo tasks.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Does it actually make sense to run collatz on my GPUs? Especially my GTX 470 doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think that we could run gpu tasks also but there hasn't been any available for some time


They're up again. I just got one

Last night Einstein seems to have run out of GPU BRP4 Arecibo WUs. The BRP5 ones take quite long on my Firepro GPU so I'm running POEM ++ 2.0 now.

According to Pentathlon page: [email protected]
Start: 05/14/2014, 0:00 UTC , End: 05/19/2014, 0:00 UTC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We could really make a good push in rosetta for the last couple days and gain 2-4 positions, that would help our overall standings tremendously.


You have to take into account the time to verify WUs, I'm likely going to run it until hours before the Rosetta project points end. It seems Rosetta doesn't need _another computer_ to verify however.

Natural Sciences (CPU): [email protected] - May 8th, 0:00 UTC - May 13th, 0:00 UTC


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Does it actually make sense to run collatz on my GPUs? Especially my GTX 470 doesn't seem to do much.


The GTX 470 will do about 200k PPD, so if you don't mind the power usage, it puts up pretty good points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, it is manageable at ~150W but what about the 780 (Ti version)?


----------



## tictoc

The 780 should do somewhere around 500k PPD. It is not as fast as a 7970, 290, or a 290x, but it still puts up pretty good points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think I'll pull the 780 off the grid then since it also messes up pogs and hogs too much power. Is Collatz DP or just bad arch optimization for Kepler? Though judging by the 290 and 290X part of your post I take it that it's the latter


----------



## tictoc

I am not too familiar with Collatz on the NVIDIA side, but the OpenCL app on AMD screams through the WUs.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think its just that nvidia sucks. 580s are good for 3-400k a piece.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seems like DP to me then. At least the numbers match up. Benchmarking a Titan (BE) would clear it up at least. A 580 with a mild overclock should match a 780 Ti in DP output.

Also, a 7970 should be ~25% faster than a 290X if it is really DP.

Otherwise Kepler doesn't seem optimized as compared to Fermi at least.


----------



## Genesis1984

If this helps at all for comparisons my 7950 running at 1100/1250 and with an optimized config file and 97% utilization completes each solo_collatz wu in around 23 minutes. Back before the new wu types it would take around 11 minutes.


----------



## GingerJohn

So by careful experimentation with my fans (turning off / unplugging / sticking my finger in them) I've found that almost all the extra noise from my rig was in fact the PSU fan. The GTs on my rads, which I thought were the culprits, are barely any louder than idle right now.

I've taken the dust filter off my PSU (not sure why I had it there to begin with) and given it a good blow out with my DataVac (seriously love that thing). After the pentathlon I may look at replacing the PSU fan with something a little quieter. I may also consider cutting some holes in the platform my computer sits in (a 'computer death hole' as charliehorse55 called them) so the PSU and lower rad can draw more air from underneath the desk.

At least now I can hear myself think again.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Seems like DP to me then. At least the numbers match up. Benchmarking a Titan (BE) would clear it up at least. A 580 with a mild overclock should match a 780 Ti in DP output.
> 
> Also, a 7970 should be ~25% faster than a 290X if it is really DP.
> 
> Otherwise Kepler doesn't seem optimized as compared to Fermi at least.


I don't think it's DP, I can run Collatz on my old 6750. It won't run Milky Way because it doesn't support DP. Of course its only good for about 125k.

My 750ti is getting about 250k, with GPU % in the low 90s. Maybe I could tweak something in the config.


----------



## spdaimon

I know that the CUDA app gives estimated time 2-3 hours less than the OpenCL app. My GTX 770 had an estimated time 10:55:00 on a Large. So far its 74% done after 8:22:00. So estimating the remaining 24% will take a little under 3 hours. Estimate is a little off, I guess.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I see it's integer arithmetics after googling.

So down to no optimizations for Kepler? Fermi seems normal to me if you compare the numbers. Also, CUDA app?


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, finally got my 2nd rig going but I'm having an issue. Rosetta is fine but Collatz on the 2 280X's are not. BOINC manager shows 2 tasks going, 1 for GPU0 and 1 for GPU1. But in Afterburner I'm only seeing a wild fluctuations from 20-80% usage on 1 gpu and just a solid 20% usage on the other.

The config I used for both solo and large configs are:

Code:



Code:


verbose=1
threads=8
items_per_kernel=22
kernels_per_reduction=9
sleep=1


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok, finally got my 2nd rig going but I'm having an issue. Rosetta is fine but Collatz on the 2 280X's are not. BOINC manager shows 2 tasks going, 1 for GPU0 and 1 for GPU1. But in Afterburner I'm only seeing a wild fluctuations from 20-80% usage on 1 gpu and just a solid 20% usage on the other.
> 
> The config I used for both solo and large configs are:


Try pausing your CPU apps for a bit and see what happens to the GPU usage. You may need to assign more CPU time to Collatz.

You can also use an app_config file to run more than one WU per GPU and reduce the required CPU load per WU.


----------



## Krusher33

There was only 6 tasks running on a FX 8350. When I paused Rosetta the only change is that 1 GPU is now a constant 83-85% usage but the 2nd one is still at constant 20%.


----------



## spdaimon

Wow that's fast Genisis! Mine complete in about 1 hour @ 900 MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> If this helps at all for comparisons my 7950 running at 1100/1250 and with an optimized config file and 97% utilization completes each solo_collatz wu in around 23 minutes. Back before the new wu types it would take around 11 minutes.


----------



## Genesis1984

Krusher33, not sure how much effect this may make but you could try reducing the items_per_kernel (I have it set to 20 for my 7950). If that number is set too high it can put too much strain on the gpu. Also make sure that you have an entire cpu core dedicated to each gpu. I'm not at my desktop pc right now so I can't post my config file). Here's the thread on the Collatz forum that discusses gpu optimization: http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1009#16503


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I see it's integer arithmetics after googling.
> 
> So down to no optimizations for Kepler? Fermi seems normal to me if you compare the numbers. Also, CUDA app?


Yeah. The project will download a CUDA app or OpenCL app for Nvidia cards. ATI has OpenCL and ATI APP ... I think. You can control what downloads in the preferences on the project's page


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There was only 6 tasks running on a FX 8350. When I paused Rosetta the only change is that 1 GPU is now a constant 83-85% usage but the 2nd one is still at constant 20%.


Are you running an app_config file for Collatz at all?


----------



## Krusher33

Now the 2nd GPU jumped to a constant 98% from 20%. The 1st GPU is now bouncing from 36-83%. I didn't do anything since pausing Rosetta. It just did it on its own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Krusher33, not sure how much effect this may make but you could try reducing the items_per_kernel (I have it set to 20 for my 7950). If that number is set too high it can put too much strain on the gpu. Also make sure that you have an entire cpu core dedicated to each gpu. I'm not at my desktop pc right now so I can't post my config file). Here's the thread on the Collatz forum that discusses gpu optimization: http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1009#16503


Yeah it has 2 cores dedicated to it. Now that it has the entire CPU, still not optimized very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There was only 6 tasks running on a FX 8350. When I paused Rosetta the only change is that 1 GPU is now a constant 83-85% usage but the 2nd one is still at constant 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running an app_config file for Collatz at all?
Click to expand...

I thought it only made a small difference over long term?


----------



## Krusher33

Dunno what's going on but now the 1st is at 100% and second is at 98%. Does it usually take a while to do that? It's not like it slowly ramped up. It jumped.


----------



## bfromcolo

I was going to ask if Use GPU While Computer is in Use is checked, but if its OK now nvm.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah it should be but I'll double check.

Restarted Rosetta and it doesn't seem to affect it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Monday us going to be problem btw with 4 projects running concurrently. I'd either have to stop rosetta or delay participation in Enigma.


----------



## THC Butterz

Im working on getting a coupple of my old dual quad core 775 xenon servers set up, have to install a os then bionic, would rosetta be the best task to dedicate them to?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

If I'm not mistaken we need some Rosetta power right now. So if you have more than 512MB per core you should be fine.


----------



## THC Butterz

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Wow that's fast Genisis! Mine complete in about 1 hour @ 900 MHz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> If this helps at all for comparisons my 7950 running at 1100/1250 and with an optimized config file and 97% utilization completes each solo_collatz wu in around 23 minutes. Back before the new wu types it would take around 11 minutes.
Click to expand...

an hour with a 780 seems slow, my 760 + edited config can push out a solo collatz in about an hour and five minutes... are you using 100% of the gpu?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Monday us going to be problem btw with 4 projects running concurrently. I'd either have to stop rosetta or delay participation in Enigma.


There will have to be some serious juggling going on. I have already set Rosetta to "No new Tasks", so that I don't have a bunch of tasks left that I can't complete before the deadline. On the 12th I will split my current Rosetta threads between Enigma and Rosetta, and then move all those threads over to Enigma a few hours before Rosetta ends.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> false
> an hour with a 780 seems slow, my 760 + edited config can push out a solo collatz in about an hour and five minutes... are you using 100% of the gpu?


Not with a 780, with HD7950s. I got a pair of XFX HD7950. One is Black Edition, so 900 Mhz for one and 925Mhz on the BE one. I'm using the gpu config that you guys have been using for the 7970. Not sure whats slowing it down?

GPU load is 80%


----------



## tictoc

I know that @Finrond had similar issues with his 7950 on MilkyWay. Collatz generates a lot of heat and really pushes GPUs, so, with the 7950 Boost Bios throttling issues, your GPUs might be throttling. FWIW I am running my 7970 on the 14.4 WHQL drivers and getting 99% usage with a maxed gpu.config.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I know that @Finrond
> had similar issues with his 7950 on MilkyWay. Collatz generates a lot of heat and really pushes GPUs, so, with the 7950 Boost Bios throttling issues, your GPUs might be throttling. FWIW I am running my 7970 on the 14.4 WHQL drivers and getting 99% usage with a maxed gpu.config.


Yes, I had issues with milkyway, but collatz boosts just fine (in fact I had to bring the overclocked settings I had for milkyway back down for stability because collatz was running ~100 mhz faster)


----------



## THC Butterz

wierd im not showing up on indevidual project stats for rosetta in the OP, but anyway, got my server running rosetta now!







Working on getting another server set up now!


----------



## TechCrazy

ugh! I thought putting a ssd in my rig would make it super quiet, nope. I thought putting parts into a Fractal R4 would make it quiet, nope. Im about to throw this 7950 across the room if it doesnt shut up! Time to look into a full tower but they require something $$$.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> ugh! I thought putting a ssd in my rig would make it super quiet, nope. I thought putting parts into a Fractal R4 would make it quiet, nope. Im about to throw this 7950 across the room if it doesnt shut up! Time to look into a full tower but they require something $$$.


You can throw it this way, I promise to make it quiet for you...


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yes, I had issues with milkyway, but collatz boosts just fine (in fact I had to bring the overclocked settings I had for milkyway back down for stability because collatz was running ~100 mhz faster)


Part of my issue I think is that I was using 0.5 CPU + 0.5 GPU in the app_config. I am now using 1 + 1 and the WU is down to 40 minutes for Solo. Had to wait for the new settings to apply to the new WUs. Thats better! 100 minutes per 2 WU verses 80 with the new settings. Definitely not faster to do 2 at once. I guess the next thing to do would to OC the cards a little. I didn't want to do that during the competition and risk having a bunch of invalid results.

Woot! Over 5 Million with Collatz... 25Million combined! I be slow, but I'm putting up some points still.


----------



## THC Butterz

will Im having trouble with remote gui rpc on my second server but I have 22 cores pumping out rosetta now, I need to buy a bigger AC for my room now, It is hot in here... lol


----------



## Epipo

I hate my cheepo router.....belkin N600, keeps loosing connection! urgh


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> There will have to be some serious juggling going on. I have already set Rosetta to "No new Tasks", so that I don't have a bunch of tasks left that I can't complete before the deadline. On the 12th I will split my current Rosetta threads between Enigma and Rosetta, and then move all those threads over to Enigma a few hours before Rosetta ends.


Can you actually select the number of threads for each project? Or are you just letting it switch back and forth every hour? When I try to run two CPU projects, one always seems to dominate the time even when its set to switch every hour.


----------



## tictoc

I use the max_concurrent flag in an app_config to split up tasks. It seems to work pretty well, because even when tasks go into high priority mode they don't take over the whole computer.



*Rosetta app_config.xml:*

Code:

<app_config>
<app> 
<name>minirosetta</name>
<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
</app>
</app_config>

*theSkyNet POGS app_config.xml:*

Code:

<app_config>
<app> 
<name>magphys_wrapper</name>
<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## THC Butterz

how can I get my bionic url aproved in my community profile?
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2448588/overview
EDIT: got everything working right now!


----------



## bfromcolo

Cool that works! Thanks. I'll move some pogs processing over to Rosetta, looks like we could move up a position or 2 there.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> how can I get my bionic url aproved in my community profile?
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2448588/overview
> EDIT: got everything working right now!


Add your user id to your profile under boinc id, when it gets approved (24hours usually), the postbit will show under your name.


----------



## dranas

@tictoc how did you find the correct name for the pogs and rosetta configs? I want to make one for enigma as well but don't know where to find the name.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> how can I get my bionic url aproved in my community profile?
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2448588/overview
> 
> EDIT: got everything working right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Add your user id to your profile under boinc id, when it gets approved (24hours usually), the postbit will show under your name.
Click to expand...

thanks!

another question...
I have a open PCIE slot, And im looking to fill it, would it be better to toss in a gtx280 or a gtx 460?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I entered my User ID about 4-5 days ago and it still not approved though.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> @tictoc how did you find the correct name for the pogs and rosetta configs? I want to make one for enigma as well but don't know where to find the name.


name
short name of the application as found in the appropriate xxxxx tags in your client_state.xml file. The name is in lower case characters (the 'uppercase' in the above is an example of the application name).

Looking in the wiki and found this.


----------



## tictoc

I posted the app name in the Mathematics project support thread. To find the names for other projects:


In the BOINC data folder there is an .xml file, called client_state.xml, the client_state file has all of the data for the projects that are loaded on your computer.
Search for the project name
All of the applications for each project are listed inside the <app></app> flags
To control a specific app use the name inside the <name></name> flags


----------



## dranas

Thanks both of you. got it all worked out


----------



## TechCrazy

Ill
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I entered my User ID about 4-5 days ago and it still not approved though.


I'll look into this


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I posted the app name in the Mathematics project support thread. To find the names for other projects:
> 
> In the BOINC data folder there is an .xml file, called client_state.xml, the client_state file has all of the data for the projects that are loaded on your computer.
> Search for the project name
> All of the applications for each project are listed inside the flags
> To control a specific app use the name inside the flags


That's easier than what I've done. I create a dummy app XML with the wrong name as the app and when you restart BOINC it tells you in notifications that this name invalid, valid names are ..." Blah blah blah


----------



## Genesis1984

[email protected] is starting in 20 minutes. Make sure you all are signed up and are registered for the OCN team in Enigma.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I just did. Sadly I only have a Q9550 ready atm. After Rosetta ends, the 2600K will follow. Too many projects at once


----------



## PR-Imagery

Got about hundred or so Engimas dropping in 20 minutes. Had to take the 4p offline, gotta keep my power usage under 15kwh daily average; costs goes up exponentially above that.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I just did. Sadly I only have a Q9550 ready atm. After Rosetta ends, the 2600K will follow. Too many projects at once


IIRC last year the projects were pretty evenly spaced out so you only had 2 projects going at once. That is, the marathon project and whatever the current discipline was. I have a feeling that this year's schedule was messed up since the announcement of Collatz for the gpu discipline came a little earlier than the organizers wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Got about hundred or so Engimas dropping in 20 minutes. Had to take the 4p offline, gotta keep my power usage under 15kwh daily average; costs goes up exponentially above that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How much power does the 4P suck?


----------



## PR-Imagery

About ~500w at the wall fully loaded according to my Kill-a-Watt. Probably bring it back online after Collatz finishes, new power charges are crazy.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I am envious of your low power consumption @PR-Imagery, yet not envious of your ridiculous cost-of-living, yet envious of your scenery.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I just did. Sadly I only have a Q9550 ready atm. After Rosetta ends, the 2600K will follow. Too many projects at once


the Q9550 might be old but its still a beast chip with a minor OC...
am I the only one having trouble getting enigma units, I was only able to grab 1 per computer


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> IIRC last year the projects were pretty evenly spaced out so you only had 2 projects going at once. That is, the marathon project and whatever the current discipline was. I have a feeling that this year's schedule was messed up since the announcement of Collatz for the gpu discipline came a little earlier than the organizers wanted.


Yeah, 2 would be manageable but at this moment we have 4









Granted I stopped Collatz because it just wasn't pushing anything and only eating CPU cycles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> About ~500w at the wall fully loaded according to my Kill-a-Watt. Probably bring it back online after Collatz finishes, new power charges are crazy.


Wow, that's actually pretty low. My 2P pulls 280W from the wall at full load, ~550-600W with GPU at full load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> the Q9550 might be old but its still a beast chip with a minor OC...


It's at stock though, it's in a HTPC/server. Only meant as a last resort since I didn't have resources to spare. It's stock, can't OC on this G41 motherboard









It was once my main CPU at 3.91GHz


----------



## PR-Imagery

^These chips run pretty low voltage, 2giggles @~0.9v

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I am envious of your low power consumption @PR-Imagery, yet not envious of your ridiculous cost-of-living, yet envious of your scenery.


Yeah but I'm still only at stock, I'm sure these peppers will get pretty thirsty for the juice once I crank up the heat. 7970s and i3 are pulling about 600watts.


----------



## THC Butterz

I actually still have one lying arround somewhere, at 3.9 it keeps up with my 1090t

Im staying in a motell right now, I have my main rig @100% on bionic for the last 3 days, and I fired up 2 dual xenon servers last night, so thats 22 cpu cores plus 2 gpus running at 100% plus I have a media rig running a 1366 settup, in the background for entertainment, on top of that the AC is at 100% and im thinking about pulling out a powerstrip and setting up another rig or 2 tonight if I can get the temp in my room below 80F tonight... I must be using about somewhere between 3000w to 4000w, temps are the only thing limiting me at the moment


----------



## spdaimon

Just uploaded a couple hundred of Enigma as well.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yeah but I'm still only at stock, I'm sure these peppers will get pretty thirsty for the juice once I crank up the heat. 7970s and i3 are pulling about 600watts.


Mine as well (2.5giggles and 0.9V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I actually still have one lying arround somewhere, at 3.9 it keeps up with my 1090t
> 
> Im staying in a motell right now, I have my main rig @100% on bionic for the last 3 days, and I fired up 2 dual xenon servers last night, so thats 22 cpu cores plus 2 gpus running at 100% plus I have a media rig running a 1366 settup, in the background for entertainment, on top of that the AC is at 100% and im thinking about pulling out a powerstrip and setting up another rig or 2 tonight if I can get the temp in my room below 80F tonight... I must be using about somewhere between 3000w to 4000w, temps are the only thing limiting me at the moment


I'm not really sure. At 3.9GHz it should match it at stock perhaps but not OC'ed









I was running

2x Xeon = 16 cores
2600K = 4 cores
Q9550 = 4 cores

780Ti
470

Also have another 470 as spare, but that is too much electricity


----------



## spdaimon

Well not having too much luck with the Tahitis for some reason. Pretty sad that my 6870s will complete a Solo task as fast as a HD7950 and 7970s. At least my 780 TI is running about what it should be. Minis run at 1 minute and 30 secs, where Solos run ~ 20mins. I'll have to fiddle with the AMDs some more. One of the reasons I bought them because they were compute monsters, or so I thought.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I actually still have one lying arround somewhere, at 3.9 it keeps up with my 1090t
> 
> Im staying in a motell right now, I have my main rig @100% on bionic for the last 3 days, and I fired up 2 dual xenon servers last night, so thats 22 cpu cores plus 2 gpus running at 100% plus I have a media rig running a 1366 settup, in the background for entertainment, on top of that the AC is at 100% and im thinking about pulling out a powerstrip and setting up another rig or 2 tonight if I can get the temp in my room below 80F tonight... I must be using about somewhere between 3000w to 4000w, temps are the only thing limiting me at the moment


Did I read that right? That you've got all those rigs set up in a motel room?? I wonder if they'll kick you out if you start sucking down electricity like a black hole.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I am envious of your low power consumption @PR-Imagery, yet not envious of your ridiculous cost-of-living, yet envious of your scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I'm still only at stock, I'm sure these peppers will get pretty thirsty for the juice once I crank up the heat. 7970s and i3 are pulling about 600watts.
Click to expand...

Where are you located, if you don't mind me asking? A 2p/4p would be fun, but pretty pricey for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Well not having too much luck with the Tahitis for some reason. Pretty sad that my 6870s will complete a Solo task as fast as a HD7950 and 7970s. At least my 780 TI is running about what it should be. Minis run at 1 minute and 30 secs, where Solos run ~ 20mins. I'll have to fiddle with the AMDs some more. One of the reasons I bought them because they were compute monsters, or so I thought.


Are those numbers for your 780Ti? What do your AMD cards run at? My 6970 is doing 1 hour for a Solo task, and I'd like to know if that's anywhere right...

Also, I've got a Q9550 still running as my main rig. It is a beast indeed.


----------



## spdaimon

Yea, thats with the 780 TI. At least I am having good luck with the Nvidias.
I'm getting about 1:40 to 2 hours with the 7970s/7950s. Something isn't right. They aren't Ghz edition either, just running at the stock Mhz of 950Mhz for 7970, and 915 for 7950. At least the 6870s seem to be doing ok.. 01:30:00 for a Solo. Same with the 560 TI. Not really pushing them because A) my room around 30C and B) don't want to risk unstable overclocks causing errors.

the GPU config I am using for the 7970s is this:

Code:



Code:


verbose=1
threads=8
items_per_kernel=22
kernels_per_reduction=9
sleep=1

for the 7950s I am using kernels_per_reduction=20.
Getting about 80% utilization with 1 CPU + 1 GPU.

I don't think a difference of 200Mhz will cut it to 20 Minutes like Genisis1984 indicated. I may try uninstalling programs running it the background. Only running Google Drive, Antivirus, Steam, Skype...same as my main rig with the 780 TI so...I dunno.









I'm just using 3 Sandy's and a Haswell ATM. My Q9550s are sideline for now. Got a FX-8350 with the 7970s. It will all be over in less than 20 hours anyhow. Then I will task the Sandys to Rosetta and Enigma, and stockpile POEM on the 8350.
Sorry...I just feel like a noob right now.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Where are you located, if you don't mind me asking? A 2p/4p would be fun, but pretty pricey for me.


99.9% sure PR's from the land of beautiful resorts, rich history, expensive everything, and colorful shorts; Bermuda.

May be completely wrong though as my memory has been wack lately.


----------



## jetpak12

*spdaimon*

Thanks for sharing. That config is basically maxed out, right? That's strange that its not maxing out your core. Maybe you could try running two at once. But like you said, there's isn't much time left to be trying new configs. If its running well enough I guess you ought to just stick with it until its over.







I was having trouble with my card too: I spent over 30 hours on a single large WU.









*Chooofoojoo*
OOO nice and sunny.









And on a quasi-related note, its been relatively cool for the last few days so I left the windows open which has done wonders for ambient temps. But now there's a coating of dust on everything since it was really windy today.







I live in a desert by the way.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *spdaimon*
> 
> And on a quasi-related note, its been relatively cool for the last few days so I left the windows open which has done wonders for ambient temps. But now there's a coating of dust on everything since it was really windy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a desert by the way.


My windows was left open and now I have 1-2" of snow in my house... in May. it was close to 80* yesterday. Colorado. pfft.


----------



## jetpak12

Hahaha, yeah my brother (he lives in the Springs) said it was snowing there too.


----------



## GingerJohn

I wouldn't complain about a little bit of cold weather here right now. It's getting towards 30°C in my computer room with two widows open....


----------



## Krusher33

Well I goofed. When the water got warm, the tube got soft, and came undone on a fitting I didn't tie. Now the pc won't boot up. Dunno if the CPU is toast or if water splashed on the board and made it toast. I don't have a board that can take the fx 8350. My wife has a cpu that I can try on the board but "ain't nobody got time fo dat".

I wanted to try the cards alongside my 290x but I couldn't find time to do so. Gotta go to bed, get some good sleep, because at my job it's going to be a very busy week.


----------



## Genesis1984

Spdaimon, I'm puzzled by your AMD cards. Your 780 sounds good, especially compared to a 7950, it should be slightly faster, which it is.

Here are my exact config files for Collatz:


Spoiler: app_config.xml



Code:



Code:


<app_config>
<app>
<name>solo_collatz</name>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>1.0</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>1.0</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>







Spoiler: solo_collatz_6.04_windows_x86_64_opencl_amd_gpu.config



Code:



Code:


verbose=1
items_per_kernel=20
kernels_per_reduction=9
threads=8
sleep=1
build_options=-Werror





My 7950 runs at stock 950/1250 and I only have it set to 1100/1250 during BGB events (and the Pentathlon of course) and I have its voltage forced at 1.25v. This is entirely a "quick and dirty" overclock since I know it to be unstable in other situations (but not Collatz). When it's running at stock it completes solo_collatz wu's in around 26 minutes.

My suggestion is to make sure your config options (verbose, items_per_kernel, etc.) are in the file called "solo_collatz_6.04_windows_x86_64_opencl_amd_gpu.config" and that your app_config only has the options to limit gpu and cpu usage.
Try setting your "items_per_kernel" to 20 instead of 22, as too high a number here can cause too much strain on the gpu.
Also, I'm not sure what difference this makes (if any) but in my config file I have "build_options=-Werror"
My config file came directly from the Collatz forum here: http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1009

edit: Make sure you have separate config files for the amd cards from your nvidia cards.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Where are you located, if you don't mind me asking? A 2p/4p would be fun, but pretty pricey for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% sure PR's from the land of beautiful resorts, rich history, expensive everything *most things*, colorful shorts, *beautiful women, sandy pink beaches, and where any time you're awake is an acceptable time for a drink*; Bermuda.
> 
> May be completely wrong though as my memory has been wack lately.
Click to expand...


----------



## Epipo

8th place overall!!, great work keep it going


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Spdaimon, I'm puzzled by your AMD cards. Your 780 sounds good, especially compared to a 7950, it should be slightly faster, which it is.
> 
> Here are my exact config files for Collatz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: app_config.xml
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>solo_collatz</name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>1.0</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>1.0</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: solo_collatz_6.04_windows_x86_64_opencl_amd_gpu.config
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> verbose=1
> items_per_kernel=20
> kernels_per_reduction=9
> threads=8
> sleep=1
> build_options=-Werror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 7950 runs at stock 950/1250 and I only have it set to 1100/1250 during BGB events (and the Pentathlon of course) and I have its voltage forced at 1.25v. This is entirely a "quick and dirty" overclock since I know it to be unstable in other situations (but not Collatz). When it's running at stock it completes solo_collatz wu's in around 26 minutes.
> 
> My suggestion is to make sure your config options (verbose, items_per_kernel, etc.) are in the file called "solo_collatz_6.04_windows_x86_64_opencl_amd_gpu.config" and that your app_config only has the options to limit gpu and cpu usage.
> Try setting your "items_per_kernel" to 20 instead of 22, as too high a number here can cause too much strain on the gpu.
> Also, I'm not sure what difference this makes (if any) but in my config file I have "build_options=-Werror"
> My config file came directly from the Collatz forum here: http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1009
> 
> edit: Make sure you have separate config files for the amd cards from your nvidia cards.


As am I. Thanks for sharing. I didn't have the solo_collatz ... .config file set. I tried uninstalling the AMD drivers and reinstalling 14.4. Reset the project (saved the .configs before that). Solo is down to 1 1/2 hours instead of 2.
These are my 7950s now. GPU usage is 99%. Temps are 83 on #1, and 79 on #2.

+1 rep


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is it normal that my name still hasn't been listed here? I believe I uploaded some units already. I have my postbit though









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdGJ3eEFNYVRXR1haQUgxd2xNTjVpeWc&gid=10


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is it normal that my name still hasn't been listed here? I believe I uploaded some units already. I have my postbit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdGJ3eEFNYVRXR1haQUgxd2xNTjVpeWc&gid=10


I think something is broken with Enigma stats, I went to bed in 3rd place and now I am not even on the list.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> As am I. Thanks for sharing. I didn't have the solo_collatz ... .config file set. I tried uninstalling the AMD drivers and reinstalling 14.4. Reset the project (saved the .configs before that). Solo is down to 1 1/2 hours instead of 2.
> These are my 7950s now. GPU usage is 99%. Temps are 83 on #1, and 79 on #2.
> 
> +1 rep


Glad to hear it's working better. Did I read that correctly? It still takes 1.5 hours to complete a solo_collatz wu?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is it normal that my name still hasn't been listed here? I believe I uploaded some units already. I have my postbit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdGJ3eEFNYVRXR1haQUgxd2xNTjVpeWc&gid=10
> 
> 
> 
> I think something is broken with Enigma stats, I went to bed in 3rd place and now I am not even on the list.
Click to expand...

I agree, I'm no longer on the list either, but I was before bed


----------



## bfromcolo

Well it doesn't look like I ran POGs overnight. I had set my Linux system to run 2 cores of Rosetta and 3 cores of POGs using the application settings. Sometime overnight I ran out of POGs, I can see that it is determining I don't need additonal work, I guess based on the queue of Rosetta even though the reserved cores for POGs are available. I was able to suspend Rosetta and then download some POGs. But is there a way to avoid this problem?


----------



## Finrond

Pretty Impressive bunker sneak attack by the CNT. Perfect pentathlon strategery right there:


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well it doesn't look like I ran POGs overnight. I had set my Linux system to run 2 cores of Rosetta and 3 cores of POGs using the application settings. Sometime overnight I ran out of POGs, I can see that it is determining I don't need additonal work, I guess based on the queue of Rosetta even though the reserved cores for POGs are available. I was able to suspend Rosetta and then download some POGs. But is there a way to avoid this problem?


I would just finish up those rosetta WU's anyway, as we are only 10k behind next place.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Glad to hear it's working better. Did I read that correctly? It still takes 1.5 hours to complete a solo_collatz wu?


Yea, you read that right. Its a 1/2 hour faster but still abysmally slow. Its a big *** moment for me right now. Thinking about wiping the system and starting over...on both...maybe go Ubuntu or Linux Mint. Very frustrating that everything seems correct yet its aggravatingly slow. Don't think its my specs.. the rigs I am talking about are "Dragon" and "Vulture". I got a Corsair HX 850W and a Rosewill HIVE 750W, and running stock clocks. The only thing I can think of is there is some driver behaving poorly. Too different mobos as well, 1 is a Intel P67 the other a AMD 990X. The 7970s are a bit slower than the 7950s!! And the temps are much better in the 7970s case than the 7950s. I'm with GingerJohn wanting to throw it across the room...except that would cost money.


----------



## GingerJohn

Looks like the Enigma servers are down. Hope they get them back up again soon, we could take a few spots in Enigma.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I would just finish up those rosetta WU's anyway, as we are only 10k behind next place.


Yes I was planning to finish the Rosetta, just wondering why it stopped downloading POGS.

We got within 1500 pts at one point I think of catching ESL yesterday in Rosetta, they have been doing a good job of keeping us at bay it seems since its up to 11k now..


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Looks like the Enigma servers are down. Hope they get them back up again soon, we could take a few spots in Enigma.


Servers are back up, looks like the seti stats script grabbed a partial update.

EDIT: Aw dangit they're down again. Always at the turn of the hour.


----------



## aas88keyz

That did it... room mate is not happy with the heat in this side of the house. She is being understanding for the most part but she asked nicely this time. Gotta drop my GTX 560 Ti 448's Sli rig out of the race. about the only thing that rig was good for was the GPU sprint. It was a quad core cpu so after designating 2 cores for the gpu I was only crunching another 2 units with it. So shutting it down but leaving my prime computer with 8 cores crunching w/ the GTX 760 FTW sprinting along until the end of the day. We will see if 1 out of the pair pc's will make a difference.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> That did it... room mate is not happy with the heat in this side of the house. She is being understanding for the most part but she asked nicely this time. Gotta drop my GTX 560 Ti 448's Sli rig out of the race. about the only thing that rig was good for was the GPU sprint. It was a quad core cpu so after designating 2 cores for the gpu I was only crunching another 2 units with it. So shutting it down but leaving my prime computer with 8 cores crunching w/ the GTX 760 FTW sprinting along until the end of the day. We will see if 1 out of the pair pc's will make a difference.


No worries 88! Glad you could contribute while you could, and the GPU portion is almost over anyway.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> That did it... room mate is not happy with the heat in this side of the house. She is being understanding for the most part but she asked nicely this time. Gotta drop my GTX 560 Ti 448's Sli rig out of the race. about the only thing that rig was good for was the GPU sprint. It was a quad core cpu so after designating 2 cores for the gpu I was only crunching another 2 units with it. So shutting it down but leaving my prime computer with 8 cores crunching w/ the GTX 760 FTW sprinting along until the end of the day. We will see if 1 out of the pair pc's will make a difference.


Thankfully my wife has been out of town or I am sure the warmth and noise would have been an issue for me too, not to mention running Enigma on her system. Looking forward to Collatz ending soon, taking the GPUs out of the competition should cool things down a little.


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm in the same boat - my GF works from home so I'm sure by about 10-11am I'll get a call complaining about the heat and noise in the office. I've left instructions for her to shut down Collatz on my computer whilst she is working if she has to, our position is pretty secure there anyway.

Happily she hasn't noticed that I've been running 7/8 CPU threads and the GPU in her computer as well...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Needs more crossbreeze


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No worries 88! Glad you could contribute while you could, and the GPU portion is almost over anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Thankfully my wife has been out of town or I am sure the warmth and noise would have been an issue for me too, not to mention running Enigma on her system. Looking forward to Collatz ending soon, taking the GPUs out of the competition should cool things down a little.


That was actually what I was counting on. I was just thinking these last couple days that the gpu run only has a few more hours and things will cool off with only the cpu's but she won't allow it this time. the 560 ti 448's actually feed on each other with 90's C for both of them. Little airflow in that case. I need to get a better case for it or trade them out for just 1 good one which is what happened to them when I upgraded my prime pc. But I am at least ready for the Folder's FaT and the next BOINC when this is over as it won't be as long for them to build up so much heat since I made some adjustments on my cooling.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's 7-12*C here. I have 3 rigs running now but without GPUs heat is not really an issue


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Needs more crossbreeze


Nah, she got wise to that - it's been pretty calm lately so the only way to generate cross breeze is with a fan, which is noisy.

After I set it up she asked "what's the point in creating more noise to reduce the noise of your computer? Why not just turn off the computer?"

Damn.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nah, she got wise to that - it's been pretty calm lately so the only way to generate cross breeze is with a fan, which is noisy.
> 
> After I set it up she asked "what's the point in creating more noise to reduce the noise of your computer? Why not just turn off the computer?"
> 
> Damn.


but.. BOINC... doesn't she _know_?


----------



## THC Butterz

Im in the same boat, had to drop 2 of my servers offline temporarily last night because my roomates where complaining about the heat, hopefully it will cool down today/ tonight and I can crunch a bit more when I get off work, for now I only have my main PC running 5 CPU WUs and 2 GPU WUs...


----------



## Genesis1984

Not going to lie, I'm glad the gpu discipline is ending tonight. With the size of the arc midi r2 I'm forced to have it under my desk in my dorm. Unfortunately that desk has a keyboard tray which allows the heat rising from my computer to blow directly on me.


----------



## Finrond

hmmm to make a run for next position in pogs or to not make a run at pogs... that is the question.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> hmmm to make a run for next position in pogs or to not make a run at pogs... that is the question.


Looks like we just lost a position in Enigma and then there is building up some Poem work units to think about. I was going to do all 3 once Rosetta and Collatz finish. But if there is some team strategy I am missing out on I am flexible.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Looks like we just lost a position in Enigma and then there is building up some Poem work units to think about. I was going to do all 3 once Rosetta and Collatz finish. But if there is some team strategy I am missing out on I am flexible.


Well we've been gaining 10-15k on the next team up on pogs just about every update so i thought I might add a lil power to that, see if we can get past.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Sorry guys I missed the Collatz Conjecture. session.
I thought upgrading cooling device took one day and I was wrong
My apology for the team


----------



## Terse

Its crazy that Collatz gives me about 1 mill credit per day and SETI gives me 40k for the same machine and power usage.


----------



## Finrond

WHOA we just got passed by ESL in collatz, dont turn them GPUs off yet!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> WHOA we just got passed by ESL in collatz, dont turn them GPUs off yet!


That doesn't look right - 29M points in an hour? They already did their big dump on the first day of competition too - 43M points making their second best day ever.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> That doesn't look right - 29M points in an hour? They already did their big dump on the first day of competition too - 43M points making their second best day ever.


its strategy, they prob had a couple users still sandbagging the whole time, so as to not show their full strength. its ok i think we will pass them again anyway.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Does anyone know why this topmost unit does not upload?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> its strategy, they prob had a couple users still sandbagging the whole time, so as to not show their full strength. its ok i think we will pass them again anyway.


Correct









We are now back on top of ESL, hopefully they don't have any more surprises in store for us and we can stay there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Does anyone know why this topmost unit does not upload?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does it appear in the "Transfers" tab? IIRC you can retry the upload from there.

Oh, and nice Postbit


----------



## aas88keyz

I understand that you still need some cores on pog. Will it count against my minimum stats if I continue to stick with the "pogs" instead of moving to Enigma? I will put everything I got on "pog" as soon as the sprint is done on collatz if that helps any. I only have a 8130 so only 8 cores on it. Just let me know.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are now back on top of ESL, hopefully they don't have any more surprises in store for us and we can stay there.
> Does it appear in the "Transfers" tab? IIRC you can retry the upload from there.
> 
> Oh, and nice Postbit


Thanks, though no it doesn't show up under transfers.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks, though no it doesn't show up under transfers.


Interesting.

Try suspending then resuming the task, see if that does anything. You can also check the log (Advanced>Event Log) to see if there are any clues in there.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Nothing


----------



## Wheezo

Aww, Collatz ends in 17 minutes?

=(


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Rosetta as well


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I understand that you still need some cores on pog. Will it count against my minimum stats if I continue to stick with the "pogs" instead of moving to Enigma? I will put everything I got on "pog" as soon as the sprint is done on collatz if that helps any. I only have a 8130 so only 8 cores on it. Just let me know.


Going to add four more cores on the i5 pc. I know for sure that the sli gpu's was causing most of the heat. I even jump up a couple degrees when I first started Rosetta but pogs was cooler for both rigs. if the team needs something different let me know. Other wise, 12 cores on pogs.


----------



## spdaimon

I got 14 cores on Enigma, 1 on POGS, 4 on POEM ...and 8 cores free for POEM or POGS would you perfer?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Allocated 5 on enigma, 39 on pogs just now


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks, though no it doesn't show up under transfers.


click on the project and click "update" it will then send another scheduler request to the work server and upload any remaining uploads.

I had major issues with 100+ tasks waiting to send. I edited my config file to solve the issue, but may not be necessary for one or two pesky tasks that won't upload.


----------



## dranas

I have 8 cores, 4 on enigma, 4 on pogs, should I even bother doing poem at all?


----------



## GingerJohn

Ahhh, so much better!

I can hear myself think, the room is noticeably cooler and my GF is less grumpy.

Anyone had any joy getting POEM GPU tasks? Are they even a thing any more? I've got project updater running every 30s just in case I can snag one or two.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabberwocky - ESL*
> 
> Bei Overclock.net:
> Finrond/ WHOA we just got passed by ESL in collatz, dont turn them GPUs off yet!
> 
> GingerJohn/ That doesn't look right - 29M points in an hour? They already did their big dump on the first day of competition too - 43M points making their second best day ever.


@Finrond, we're famous! Also, I think we're being watched....









Hi ESL guys!







Well played on Collatz, it was a close one. Better luck with Enigma

Edit 2: Damnit, who the hell chose POEM for the last discipline? They don't seem to have _any_ tasks available, not even for CPU. I've been trying to grab some for the last 2 hours, nothing. Finally, after two hours of 15s updates, I have got a _few_ CPU tasks. This is going to be painful.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

The crap? Is there another CPU project being launched tomorrow? Just when I thought I could finally focus on Enigma and pogs with Rosetta gone...


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The crap? Is there another CPU project being launched tomorrow? Just when I thought I could finally focus on Enigma and pogs with Rosetta gone...


Yes worry about those


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay chief









Maybe I'll switch the Q9550 to Poem. CPU only right?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> click on the project and click "update" it will then send another scheduler request to the work server and upload any remaining uploads.
> 
> I had major issues with 100+ tasks waiting to send. I edited my config file to solve the issue, but may not be necessary for one or two pesky tasks that won't upload.


That also doesn't work


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That also doesn't work


Are you sure that it is the _same_ task that has been waiting to send? If I just leave my Boinc alone it usually has one or two that are waiting to send on average.


----------



## LarsL

Poem is out of task I hope someone on our team has some of these waiting to dump. Looks like more I run a few more pogs while waiting for poem to start.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Are you sure that it is the same task that has been waiting to send? If I just leave my Boinc alone it usually has one or two that are waiting to send on average.


Yeah, it's the same one that has a deadline at the 17th. All other units upload just fine, but this one is just stuck at "uploading..."


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, it's the same one that has a deadline at the 17th. All other units upload just fine, but this one is just stuck at "_uploading..._"


Well that stinks. Have you tried restarting Boinc?


----------



## link1393

What is the best I can do at this time of the Pentathlon ? just continu to run POGS or I start enigma ?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Ahhh, so much better!
> 
> I can hear myself think, the room is noticeably cooler and my GF is less grumpy.
> :h34r-smiAnyone had any joy getting POEM GPU tasks? Are they even a thing any more? I've got project updater running every 30s just in case I can snag one or two.
> 
> Edit:
> @Finrond, we're famous! Also, I think we're being watched....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ESL guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well played on Collatz, it was a close one. Better luck with Enigma
> 
> Edit 2: Damnit, who the hell chose POEM for the last discipline? They don't seem to have _any_ tasks available, not even for CPU. I've been trying to grab some for the last 2 hours, nothing. Finally, after two hours of 15s updates, I have got a _few_ CPU tasks. This is going to be painful.


I figured our thread would be watched, its good strat especially if we're discussing tactics. and phew! that was a close one! Nice work ESL.

Ya, I am thinking Planet3DNow or the SETI teams have been sandbagging massive quantities of POEM WU's, leaving the rest of us dry.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> What is the best I can do at this time of the Pentathlon ? just continu to run POGS or I start enigma ?


Yes, either or


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya, I am thinking Planet3DNow or the SETI teams have been sandbagging massive quantities of POEM WU's, leaving the rest of us dry.


I have not been able to get any POEM either, I am hoping they stopped distribution ahead of the contest to build up the project inventory and maybe prevent teams from doing this. With GPU units it used to be necessary to spam the update button to get any work, are we going to need to do that for CPU work? I know there is a way to do this automatically?


----------



## Terse

If a project can't give out work it should not be part of the pentathlon.


----------



## TechCrazy

If anyone is wondering what project to crunch enigma needs a little push.

And yay for me i think i found what was crashing my computer! My card that didnt get rma'd was feeling neglected so it decided to make the computer go idle. Testing card that DID get rma'd to see if that has issues and Ill go from there.


----------



## tictoc

I was able to grab 28 Poem tasks on the day it was announced. I just started crunching them, so I will have a few to upload once the project starts.

I was surprised that [email protected] was chosen for the Pentathlon, since it has never been a project that can supply WUs consistently.

It is unlikely that there will be any GPU work available during the Pentathlon, since AFAIK the GPU OpenCL app is still being worked on. Maybe someone has inside info and they are going to drop a million GPU WUs at the start of the discipline.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya, I am thinking Planet3DNow or the SETI teams have been sandbagging massive quantities of POEM WU's, leaving the rest of us dry.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been able to get any POEM either, I am hoping they stopped distribution ahead of the contest to build up the project inventory and maybe prevent teams from doing this. With GPU units it used to be necessary to spam the update button to get any work, are we going to need to do that for CPU work? I know there is a way to do this automatically?
Click to expand...

The project is currently out of work, but if new WU's do become available, the BOINC Project Updater was the auto-updating program that people used to get Poem GPU work. Info and links can be found in this post from @Doc_Gonzo.


----------



## Finrond

Well to be fair I don't think they've ever had issues with CPU work units, just GPU units. Until now, of course.


----------



## spdaimon

Sorry guys...I grabbed about 4 or 5 days worth of POEM WUs a few days ago...I must have taken all of them.









Ok, I put 12 more cores to Enigma.

EDIT: [email protected] shows I got over 400 in progress...should give us a nice jumpstart.


----------



## GingerJohn

Overnight I managed to get 28 POEM CPU tasks using project updater, that might be enough for now. Seems they take about 1h40m on my 2550k, so 28 tasks is ~12 hours of work (running all four cores).


----------



## Finrond

We're making decent progress in both pogs and enigma. keep up the good work ladies and gents!


----------



## Genesis1984

I managed to get 8 Poem tasks yesterday. I'll crunch them and upload when the discipline starts.


----------



## GingerJohn

I managed to get 43 POEM tasks in the end - I'm running offline right now with an upload planned tonight.

Edit: I always feel slightly guilty ditching un-started tasks when a discipline ends - I can never quite time it right and usually end up with quite a few to throw out.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I managed to get 43 POEM tasks in the end - I'm running offline right now with an upload planned tonight.
> 
> Edit: I always feel slightly guilty ditching un-started tasks when a discipline ends - I can never quite time it right and usually end up with quite a few to throw out.


You can always just suspend that project until everything is done, then crunch them after.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You can always just suspend that project until everything is done, then crunch them after.


I could - a lot of them had deadlines around the 19th or shortly after though, so I wouldn't have made them in time.


----------



## Genesis1984

Unfortuately a bunch of my pogs tasks on my desktop have aborted themselves for not having been started by their deadline. I devoted my laptop to pogs and my desktop to everything else.


----------



## Finrond

Just gained a rank in Pogs! good work!! keep it up!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Overnight I managed to get 28 POEM CPU tasks using project updater, that might be enough for now. Seems they take about 1h40m on my 2550k, so 28 tasks is ~12 hours of work (running all four cores).


I'm running a 2500K as well, and yea it takes about 1h 40. I downloaded 388 tasks on this one machine. Even though I set it to 5 days, doesnt seem like it will finish all of them. Is there a way to copy/move the tasks to another machine without screwing them up?


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm running a 2500K as well, and yea it takes about 1h 40. I downloaded 388 tasks on this one machine. Even though I set it to 5 days, doesnt seem like it will finish all of them. Is there a way to copy/move the tasks to another machine without screwing them up?


Ya, doing a little math it looks like it will take you almost 7 days to finish 388 tasks. I don't know of any way to move tasks though, I think you have to get them from the server for them to be valid (?)


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Is there a way to copy/move the tasks to another machine without screwing them up?


Not that I know of.

Probably your best bet is to abort the tasks that you won't complete before the deadline and then spam 'update' on your other machines. If you haven't got BOINC Project Updater then it is worth it for POEM - you can set it to auto-update at set intervals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Just gained a rank in Pogs! good work!! keep it up!


Aaandd.. we lost it again.


----------



## THC Butterz

where only 6 points behind italy, a little more and we could take 8th place!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Ya, doing a little math it looks like it will take you almost 7 days to finish 388 tasks. I don't know of any way to move tasks though, I think you have to get them from the server for them to be valid (?)


ah, well..thats what I thought.. about the server anyways.. I should be okay. I had downloaded them on Sunday with 5 days minimum and 2 days additional. You just reminded me I did that. Well as long as I keep it working 24/7 I should get it all done.


----------



## Krusher33

Poem is CPU only right?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Poem is CPU only right?


There might be a few nVidia tasks floating round, I'm not sure. There don't appear to be any OpenCL tasks available for AMD GPUs though.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> There might be a few nVidia tasks floating round, I'm not sure. There don't appear to be any OpenCL tasks available for AMD GPUs though.


No they are in the process of re-doing their GPU app. They had it released about a month ago but ran into some issues.

EDIT: Also we just overtook Meisterkuehler.de Team again in pogs!

Also, we're only 241 points back in enigma from 12th and ~2k from 11th


----------



## Starbomba

Aaaannnnd, I'm an idiot. Crunched pogs for like 5 days and I didn't join the team.

Note to self: creating accounts via BOINCstats does not automatically join the team D:

Good thing, I got a third E8400 to crunch. Lets see how this rolls.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Aaaannnnd, I'm an idiot. Crunched pogs for like 5 days and I didn't join the team.
> 
> Note to self: creating accounts via BOINCstats does not automatically join the team D:
> 
> Good thing, I got a third E8400 to crunch. Lets see how this rolls.


mega facepalm star!


----------



## spdaimon

A thousand lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No they are in the process of re-doing their GPU app. They had it released about a month ago but ran into some issues.


Fair enough. I was just basing that on last night when I was looking at my event log - it said something like "tasks for nVidia GPU are available but your preferences are set not to accept them". Might have been a glitch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Aaaannnnd, I'm an idiot. Crunched pogs for like 5 days and I didn't join the team.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

just cracked 1M points in POGS!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cracked 1M points in POGS!


Congrats!

There is a recognition thread where we keep track of such epic achievements if you wish.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cracked 1M points in POGS!


congrats!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cracked 1M points in POGS!


Congrats and thanks for the help on the BOINC side


----------



## GingerJohn

We just took 3 places in Enigma somehow. I have a feeling the other teams are getting a start on POEM, which may account for this surge.

Puts us into 8th overall.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We just took 3 places in Enigma somehow. I have a feeling the other teams are getting a start on POEM, which may account for this surge.
> 
> Puts us into 8th overall.


We've been gaining steadily on those teams in enigma for a while, their points output hasnt changed much. we might be able to snag another position there depending.


----------



## bfromcolo

5/13/2014 6:30:16 PM | [email protected] | Requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
5/13/2014 6:30:19 PM | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/13/2014 6:30:19 PM | [email protected] | Project has no tasks available

GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## emoga

Finally got some POEM's


----------



## PR-Imagery

I had some poems, but boincmanager won't connect to localhost anymore in linux


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cracked 1M points in POGS!












All time millionaire








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I had some poems, but boincmanager won't connect to localhost anymore in linux


I just restart the PC when that happens for me.

Also, how do I get my GPU to crunch Poem?


----------



## PR-Imagery

There's no gpu work available but by default you should be getting work from all available subapps for every project you join, so if and when there is gpu work, you should start getting some.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I just restart the PC when that happens for me.
> 
> Also, how do I get my GPU to crunch Poem?


Nope, did that, same thing, boinc-client keeps crashing as well.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We've been gaining steadily on those teams in enigma for a while, their points output hasnt changed much. we might be able to snag another position there depending.


Annnnd they were bunkering. That tactic is getting extremely annoying.

I'll have some POEM to release when I get home.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Back to the simple pleasures of Windows I guess.


----------



## spdaimon

Its going to be a long 4 days with out any work in POEM....at least we can crunch Enigma and gain a spot or two


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Annnnd they were bunkering. That tactic is getting extremely annoying.
> 
> I'll have some POEM to release when I get home.


I seriously think that tactic should be enough for removal of pent. Not to spread rumors but there has to be some whistleblowers allowing some teams to stack a project so much. I guess we have a year to organize a strategy. I'm thankful we were able to snag some folders with some 2-4p systems.


----------



## emoga

Has there ever been a project that has run out of tasks in the Pentathlon?


----------



## PR-Imagery

And I'm back


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> And I'm back


Yes I'm back? Hey Hey Hey Hey Hey?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Why aren't you crunching @BWG?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Has there ever been a project that has run out of tasks in the Pentathlon?


Yes, I think FreeHAL did a few years ago.


----------



## BWG

I can only devote one piece of hardware to science. My budget is too tight to commit to more than that. I hope the crunching is going well though.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I seriously think that tactic should be enough for removal of pent. Not to spread rumors but there has to be some whistleblowers allowing some teams to stack a project so much. I guess we have a year to organize a strategy. I'm thankful we were able to snag some folders with some 2-4p systems.


If only the projects were kept under wraps with a double blind system, then announced an hour or so before they started.

Anyway, 34 POEM tasks uploaded, another 9 on their way then I'm out.

Edit: Just bagged a bunch more.


----------



## spdaimon

What he said ^^^^^

Projects shouldn't be announced until the day before or something like that, even 12 hours..just my thoughts.

While this is fun to see how far we can go, I don't see how its fair when some teams are obviously bigger than others. Its like putting a featherweight in with a heavyweight and have them compete for the championship belt.

That said, I boosted the speed on the i5. Some POEM tasks take 40 minutes, others 80 minutes. I think I will wait until the 17th to release the Kraken and use thier tactic against them.









Feel kind of bad that I got all these WUs and most of you don't. I don't want to release them because they may fall into 'enemy' hands. My other rigs have been getting an WU here and there...usually 1.
I've been checking their site..there was over 220K work units in progress before this portion of Pentathlon started, now there is 195K or so..and only 14 available.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> What he said ^^^^^
> 
> Projects shouldn't be announced until the day before or something like that, even 12 hours..just my thoughts.
> 
> While this is fun to see how far we can go, I don't see how its fair when some teams are obviously bigger than others. Its like putting a featherweight in with a heavyweight and have them compete for the championship belt.
> 
> That said, I boosted the speed on the i5. Some POEM tasks take 40 minutes, others 80 minutes. I think I will wait until the 17th to release the Kraken and use thier tactic against them.


One of the issues with announcing projects, though, is that you need to give people enough time to make their accounts and get everything as optimized as they can. I'm not sure how, if at all, the scores could be adjusted to account for size of teams. Perhaps some sort of "handicap" scoring or something. I do agree that there should be repercussions for sandbagging; however, a lot of us are technically guilty of that, especially with Collatz.


----------



## GingerJohn

OK, I'm now swimming in POEM tasks - got about 24 hours worth.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> One of the issues with announcing projects, though, is that you need to give people enough time to make their accounts and get everything as optimized as they can. I'm not sure how, if at all, the scores could be adjusted to account for size of teams. Perhaps some sort of "handicap" scoring or something. I do agree that there should be repercussions for sandbagging; however, a lot of us are technically guilty of that, especially with Collatz.


Handicapping teams via a formula is partly why the Chimp Challenge lost so much steam and participation in past years.

I do agree that the projects should be kept completely secret until RIGHT before the project starts. if that means 12 hours or 24 hours. This project-hording tactic has me scratching my head on fairness. I guess every team can do it, but it does take the sporting feel out of the competition.


----------



## jetpak12

Crunching my single, solitary POEM WU.









(And Enigma to fill the other cores.)

Is there a way to set BOINC to only switch to a new task when it has completed the one its already working on? By default its pausing tasks from one project to start another, and then pausing those to go back to the other project.


----------



## gamer11200

Looks like we'll gain another position on Enigma and maybe 2 by the time it's over.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Crunching my single, solitary POEM WU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And Enigma to fill the other cores.)
> 
> Is there a way to set BOINC to only switch to a new task when it has completed the one its already working on? By default its pausing tasks from one project to start another, and then pausing those to go back to the other project.


I don't know if there is a way to disable that, but you can increase the amount of time for that to happen. Go to Tools>Computing Preferences and change the value (in minutes) for the option "Switch between applications every"


----------



## GingerJohn

Seems I got quite a load of POEM tasks to work on - 176 or a little over 2 days worth.

Lucky me!

Unless there are any objections I'm just going to run POEM on my 2550k for the rest of the Pentathlon.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Handicapping teams via a formula is partly why the Chimp Challenge lost so much steam and participation in past years.
> 
> I do agree that the projects should be kept completely secret until RIGHT before the project starts. if that means 12 hours or 24 hours. This project-hording tactic has me scratching my head on fairness. I guess every team can do it, but it does take the sporting feel out of the competition.


Correct, we can learn a lot from this competition which still seems to be yet so pure









I've been thinking what has been missing in our CCs as of late, and it basically comes down to this. In the Chimp Challenge each team wants to win too badly (especially the ones with established names) so they come up with fancy constructions so they can beat other teams. Not all teams come with selfish intentions, but most of the ideas stem from that. This makes the competition less intuitive and actually creates even more diversion between the teams.

This diversion is further increased by nasty tactics like strong teams joining weaker teams just to screw up the competition (the enemy of my enemy is my friend). In the end, after 2 years of complex constructions no one felt like even parttaking in the preparatory disscusions anymore. I do not feel the Pentathlon should walk this path. It's may not sound that enticing, but losing a properly organised competition with good morale and ethics is better than winning/competing for the win in a competition full of selfish crunching and fraudulent tactics.

Of course cheating is also a factor that seriously cripples the longevity of a competition. Though I feel like that can only be countered by taking simple adequate measures, and also having team management disapprove of unethical actions within their own team rather than pointing fingers.

I feel like something should be done against sandbagging though. Something like discrediting units that have been downloaded before start rather than uploaded before start. But I'm not sure if that is feasible from server side.


----------



## THC Butterz

I think it would be a bit better if they announce the projects just like they are now to give people enough time to set up and optimize, and have the projects not hand out any work from the moment there announced untill right before they start... just my 2 cents


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I think it would be a bit better if they announce the projects just like they are now to give people enough time to set up and optimize, and have the projects not hand out any work from the moment there announced untill right before they start... just my 2 cents


If they can, it would be just as good to just not give event credit for any tasks downloaded beforehand. It seems this would discourage all the task hogging apparently going on.


----------



## Finrond

Well I kind of like the way it is now, as it can create some pretty cool strategies and surprises. For example, a smaller / medium team could focus on just one project and come away with a gold in a single discipline (doesnt happen too often but it does happen). I think we placed in the top 5 in the GPU project last year (which was [email protected] IIRC). Either way, it's fun trying to plan out what rigs are going to be doing what and when, and responding to other teams tactics etc...

Also, its good to just get out team name out there (we are a relatively new / smaller medium sized team) and coming away with top 10 finishes is fantastic. Obviously we can't compete with the SETI's and Planet3D's (yet anyway). But I like to see where we are, how far we've come, and what we can strive for.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think its fine how it is. Only problem with "sandbagging" is if units are held and not computed before their deadline. Sure larger teams can get an advantage by doing so but they always had the upper hand anyway.

POEM hasn't been known for having heaps of work as of late, seems like a rather poor choice for the Pentathlon; and it has proven to be a poor choice as there is little to no work available on the servers.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

All teams profit from sandbagging, not only the large. If teams are within 5% of each other, sandbagging can end the competition between those teams. Kind of defeats the purpose of a marathon IMO but well I'm not really annoyed by it. Though depletion of units can clearly become an issue before the time slot opens.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Only an issue if that project can't handle the increased load, which is one of the rules of project selection. If a team stops crunching the current project to start stocking up on the next, other teams can keep crunching the current and possibly overtake them, all part of making up strategies.


----------



## spdaimon

Yes, I am sure we are all guilty of sandbagging. My thought is if they are doing it, then I should too. I guess that's not probably the right thing to do especially if they are all jumping off a bridge.









I got a few POEM tasks on my rigs. I've basically split the tasks between Enigma and POEM.

As far as the Pentathlon, I think the projects should be treated like a pop quiz. If you aren't optimized, then boo-hoo. My Tahatis are slow for some god forsaken reason. I'm not crying about it. Just got to figure it out and try next year. I think our POTM and BGBs gives us good practice too. Just my


----------



## Krusher33

I have only gotten 2 Poem tasks in the past 5 days and not anymore... I'm seeing other folks getting some. What's up with that?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Apparently this Poem was more of a haiku, rather than a ballad of tasks.


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have only gotten 2 Poem tasks in the past 5 days and not anymore... I'm seeing other folks getting some. What's up with that ?


suspend other projects, open up your cache to several days and spam it. grabbed 90 or so last night in less than 10 min. with a manual spam. (but that was last night)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have only gotten 2 Poem tasks in the past 5 days and not anymore... I'm seeing other folks getting some. What's up with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> suspend other projects, open up your cache to several days and spam it. grabbed 90 or so last night in less than 10 min. with a manual spam. (but that was last night)
Click to expand...

I had already suspended all but Poem. It cleared out my Enigma tasks and I think my client didn't crunch anything for the past 8 hours because it didn't get any poem tasks.

So I've restarted Enigma again.


----------



## spdaimon

Krusher33, you could do what they said about opening up the number of days and use the BOINC Project Updater that GingerJohn suggested yesterday. I've been using it on my i7 system. Probably why I got 6 tasks.








Seems to work well. Its pretty easy to use. Just download the ZIP and expand to a folder somewhere. I put it on my desktop. Choose a project and set an interval, and thats it.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I just now gathered a few days worth of Enigma's and then set that to not get new tasks. Then went into Options and set buffer to 10 days.

Let see if I get anything sometime today.


----------



## Finrond

Boinc Project Updater set between 12-20 seconds seems to keep a relatively steady stream of POEM tasks coming in. 1 here, 2 there...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Boinc Project Updater set between 12-20 seconds seems to keep a relatively steady stream of POEM tasks coming in. 1 here, 2 there...


Is that in the preferences or something?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that in the preferences or something?


Its a seperate program, no install necessary:

http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Boinc Project Updater set between 12-20 seconds seems to keep a relatively steady stream of POEM tasks coming in. 1 here, 2 there...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in the preferences or something?
Click to expand...

It's a separate program. Pretty straight forward usage, it automatically updates whatever project you select based on whatever time interval you set. Usually want to set the time a bit after the projects deferred time or time the client waits before attempting to contact the server again, which varies from project to project.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Only an issue if that project can't handle the increased load, which is one of the rules of project selection. If a team stops crunching the current project to start stocking up on the next, other teams can keep crunching the current and possibly overtake them, all part of making up strategies.


Not for pogs and collatz. I don't think sandbagging is considered okay in most races and was also a point of irritation in the CC and TC. Like I said, I don't sandbag but I have no issues with people doing it. I think sandbagging makes things messy though. Especially in cases like Collatz and Pogs.


----------



## bfromcolo

I installed it this morning, set it to 30 sec update and within 1/2 hour had 40 POEM to work.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that in the preferences or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a seperate program, no install necessary:
> 
> http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Boinc Project Updater set between 12-20 seconds seems to keep a relatively steady stream of POEM tasks coming in. 1 here, 2 there...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in the preferences or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a separate program. Pretty straight forward usage, it automatically updates whatever project you select based on whatever time interval you set. Usually want to set the time a bit after the projects deferred time or time the client waits before attempting to contact the server again, which varies from project to project.
Click to expand...

I downloaded and extracted it. Now what? I don't see a read me and I'm reading through the thread as to what to do next but not finding much help.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I downloaded and extracted it. Now what? I don't see a read me and I'm reading through the thread as to what to do next but not finding much help.


Just run the executable, no real install required, just extract the zip to a folder.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I downloaded and extracted it. Now what? I don't see a read me and I'm reading through the thread as to what to do next but not finding much help.
> 
> 
> 
> Just run the executable, no real install required, just extract the zip to a folder.
Click to expand...

Okie dokie, I've added Poem @ 30 seconds. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Okie dokie, I've added Poem @ 30 seconds. Let's see how it goes.


It'll take a little while, luck of the draw as to if your refresh coincides with WUs being available. Give it at least 10 mins and check back, although it may take a lot longer.


----------



## LarsL

Spammer installed and running I just picked up 29 [email protected]


----------



## spdaimon

From Pentathlon message board ...

02:52 jnthnlvnstn (boinc Italy): [email protected], Overclock.net, DO NOT PUSH PLEASE...

Not sure what he is trying to say, but guess he will get a big surprise when I upload a few hundred WUs...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> From Pentathlon message board ...
> 
> 02:52 jnthnlvnstn (boinc Italy): [email protected], Overclock.net, DO NOT PUSH PLEASE...
> 
> Not sure what he is trying to say, but guess he will get a big surprise when I upload a few hundred WUs...


Naiiiice. I think he's worried we might go past them in the overall standings.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Not sure what he is trying to say, but guess he will get a big surprise when I upload a few hundred WUs...


Cool! Just don't leave it too late and miss the deadline - make sure to leave _at least_ a couple of hours before the end for upload / validation / update delays.


----------



## spdaimon

Yea.. the deadline for the WUs is May 19th. I plan on uploading them around 16th-17th to give enough time to validate.

Oh, here is a very recent tidbit I just grabbed from the board as well:

http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/forum_thread.php?id=1049&postid=9620#9620

Admin basically states that he thought he had errors in testing WUs but he thinks its the enviroment. Will release them soon.


----------



## Epipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Apparently this Poem was more of a haiku, rather than a ballad of tasks.


HaHaHa


----------



## Finrond

I don't know if you guys read the daily bulletins about the pentathlon but they are exceedingly entertaining:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wiki/Pentathlon_-_Daily_Bulletin_of_Events


----------



## Krusher33

Finally got a dozen.

How do these spammers affect the project's servers though? I imagine it's causing a much higher load and a potential ddos issue.


----------



## Finrond

uh oh - enigma server taking a crap, could mean someone released the KRAKKEN (bunker)!!


----------



## Vanquished

I've been trying to get poem tasks on my other computer for a while. I guess I'll have to install that spammer thing but it doesn't feel right mashing the refresh button for wus. Either way that computer is still crunching along on pogs.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I agree. I have gotten a few Poems and then closed the spammer. At least I think that's all I have to do to turn it off?


----------



## Sethy666

I managed to pull a few Poem WUs last night but they will be finished shortly. A bit disappointing about the lack of work really


----------



## GingerJohn

Seriously, Project Task Updater. I have 140 WUs in progress right now (and 90 complete). I turned off the updater once I had enough work to see me through the competition.


----------



## Genesis1984

I let BOINC Project Updater run while I slept last night and now I only have 187 wu's in in progress. This sucks man.


----------



## GingerJohn

We have to watch out for ESL in Enigma, they are slowly sneaking up behind us and I have a feeling they may have a few members bunkering too.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'm running 65/35 between Engima and Poem


----------



## LarsL

Wow that spammer did its job I got 780 wu in 5 hrs while I was at work. My 3770k is sure going to be busy over the next 4 days.


----------



## spdaimon

Did Enigma run out of tasks? Can't seem to get any new ones on my one rig.

Edit: This answered my question:


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Did Enigma run out of tasks? Can't seem to get any new ones on my one rig.


Seems they took their work generating server down:

http://www.enigmaathome.net/server_status



I think we broke it


----------



## spdaimon

Okay, well I guess I'll add POGS and POEM if I can get any more WUs. Happy that the rest of you are getting some now.


----------



## Krusher33

I have mine set to do 50/50 Enigma and Poem but all 4 cores working on Poem.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Did Enigma run out of tasks? Can't seem to get any new ones on my one rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they took their work generating server down:
> 
> http://www.enigmaathome.net/server_status
> 
> 
> 
> I think we broke it
Click to expand...

I cant get any poem, but I have a weeks worth of Enigma so ill stick with that since I cant get any Poem tasks anyway, had it running since the start and havent got a single poem work unit


----------



## Terse

I didn't use the spammer, but I set the project priority to 9999999 and it snagged a few tasks today.


----------



## Krusher33

It's official. After much testing and trying different things till I tried a different CPU... my FX 8350 is dead.







First CPU to ever die under my watch.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's official. After much testing and trying different things till I tried a different CPU... my FX 8350 is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First CPU to ever die under my watch.


A minute of silence for a fallen comrade.


----------



## spdaimon

POEM is showing 300 tasks waiting to be sent, but I am unable to grab any.

Enigma, not sure if we read that wrong...the footnote at the bottom said something like the work generator sleeps if the waiting to send is above 1K...currently there is 104K waiting to sent. If I read that right.

Ugh..I'll have a slight drop in output between 3am and 6am today. Computer rebooted for patches. I forgot to set it to install manually appearently.

'Course as I say that, I just got a few ... didn't even use Project Updater.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> POEM is showing 300 tasks waiting to be sent, but I am unable to grab any.
> 
> Enigma, not sure if we read that wrong...the footnote at the bottom said something like the work generator sleeps if the waiting to send is above 1K...currently there is 104K waiting to sent. If I read that right.
> 
> Ugh..I'll have a slight drop in output between 3am and 6am today. Computer rebooted for patches. I forgot to set it to install manually appearently.
> 
> 'Course as I say that, I just got a few ... didn't even use Project Updater.


You are correct, there is plenty of enigma work at the moment. The only reason I can think of for people not getting enigma tasks is that their queue is full of POEM / pogs work.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Did I just lose a bunch of points







?

Pretty sure I was over 30k at Enigma yesterday, now I'm back at 20k? The Boinc application also says that I've done more work


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Did I just lose a bunch of points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Pretty sure I was over 30k at Enigma yesterday, now I'm back at 20k? The Boinc application also says that I've done more work


The Enigma stats are messed up, shows me on top and I don't have nearly that many points on the project home page.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Darn. Just saw I'm not BOINCing!!


----------



## Finrond

Those stats might be out of date:

Enigma website shows you at 47k


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Thats not me!







lol


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, coulda sworn I was at 9 million pts on Darkryder's stats and now I'm at 7 million.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Thats not me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Ya, pretty sure he was talking to TheBlademaster01.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Ohhhh, lol.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Those stats might be out of date:
> 
> Enigma website shows you at 47k


Thanks once again Finrond









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> Ya, pretty sure he was talking to TheBlademaster01.


Ye, he was talking to Themaster, not TheN00b


----------



## tictoc

Stats are fixed. I was fixing some errors in the database right when an update was pushed to the Google Sheet.









BOINC on.


----------



## somone

hi guys, new to boinc here never participated or related to grid computing before, just wondering how do i start?


----------



## Finrond

Need moar enigma, ESL passed us again.


----------



## jetpak12

*tictoc*

You sure its fixed?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Darn. Just saw I'm not BOINCing!!










Get on that N00bBuilder!









And then we'll play some PSO when its over.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> hi guys, new to boinc here never participated or related to grid computing before, just wondering how do i start?


Make sure you check out the Guides and Tutorials section: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444730/guides-and-tutorials-directory
and more specifically the thread that TicToc made on setting up BOINC: http://www.overclock.net/t/1449204/guide-installing-boinc-on-windows-7-8-and-8-1

Welcome aboard!


----------



## somone

almost over, not joining
anyways my rig isn't built yet


----------



## spdaimon

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Make sure you check out the Guides and Tutorials section: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444730/guides-and-tutorials-directory
> and more specifically the thread that TicToc made on setting up BOINC: http://www.overclock.net/t/1449204/guide-installing-boinc-on-windows-7-8-and-8-1
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Should have said "Welcome to the FOLD!"


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> false
> Should have said "Welcome to the FOLD!"


But boinc, boinc boinc. Boinc BOINC! boinc...


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Need moar enigma, ESL passed us again.


heh.. tell that to "Jennifer Cheung". Is she on our team by accident?

I've got my rigs doing 50/50 with Enigma/POEM..at least for the ones with POEM tasks...I'll swap over some cores to Enigma when I get home from work.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> heh.. tell that to "Jennifer Cheung". Is she on our team by accident?.


She's been around for a while, since last summer I think, and does a bit of CPU crunching every now and then. Not sure who she is on the forum, but the more the merrier.


----------



## Finrond

BOINC Slogan: All your rigs are belong to us


----------



## PR-Imagery

Whoops, suspended the 4p to run a render, forget to start it back up









80/20 Enigma


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Whoops, suspended the 4p to run a render, forget to start it back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80/20 Enigma


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## esponation

Only just found out about this yesterday! I wish I was in the from the beginning. Is there anything stopping me from firing up the dual Xeon rig and crunching in the pentathlon?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Only just found out about this yesterday! I wish I was in the from the beginning. Is there anything stopping me from firing up the dual Xeon rig and crunching in the pentathlon?


Nothing at all stopping you from helping out, and although I don't think you would be entered into the competition we would certainly welcome your contribution. We could use some work on Enigma right now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Wish my linux was still working, nearly halfed my Enigma times vs WinServ.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nothing at all stopping you from helping out, and although I don't think you would be entered into the competition we would certainly welcome your contribution. We could use some work on Enigma right now.


Totally understood that part when I read the first post, just didn't know if I could or could not crunch!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Totally understood that part when I read the first post, just didn't know if I could or could not crunch!


Of course you can! The more the merrier.


----------



## Finrond

Crunch like tacos!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Or pickled onions


----------



## esponation

Enigma is running and the server is not on fire which is good! Can I run more than one thing? Or is it just more of a benefit to crunch one thing at a time?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Enigma is running and the server is not on fire which is good! Can I run more than one thing? Or is it just more of a benefit to crunch one thing at a time?


Not being on fire is certainly a good thing!

You can run more than one thing, at the moment the choices are TheSkyNet POGS, Enigma or POEM (requires the use of BOINC project updater to get sufficient tasks).

It is just that we are losing ground to ESL in Enigma at the moment.


----------



## Wheezo

Switched all eight threads to Enigma, go little 920 go!


----------



## esponation

Enigma is definitely running. Got the scheduler pulling every 5 minutes. Poems for some reason does not want to start, the only tasks I have are for enigma so I am going to let it run while I head to the store. Do we have an IRC channel or soemthing? Or just the threads on the forum?


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Enigma is definitely running. Got the scheduler pulling every 5 minutes. Poems for some reason does not want to start, the only tasks I have are for enigma so I am going to let it run while I head to the store. Do we have an IRC channel or soemthing? Or just the threads on the forum?


POEM is really low on tasks right now, what with everyone and their dog trying to get some


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> POEM is really low on tasks right now, what with everyone and their dog trying to get some


That is why I'm focusing on Enigma and pogs at the moment. I have not been able to grab any POEM tasks at all.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Only just found out about this yesterday! I wish I was in the from the beginning. Is there anything stopping me from firing up the dual Xeon rig and crunching in the pentathlon?


Only the power switch... lol. You can but you'd wouldn't be eligible for a prize unless the editors can do something about that.

Ehh.. I'm late to the party I see.. anyway, welcome to the group. Don't mind my obnoxiousness.

I've switched to Enigma 80/20 pretty much. I've been letting POEM do its own thing and WUs have been trickling in. Usually takes a hour or so to get a handfull or more. Looks like demand for tasks have dropped off. Yesterday there was only 14 at a time, now there was 300 last I checked.

I'd really like to get a i7-3960K system one of these days. I don't have any real need for it, of course. I don't render anything or do extensive models..it would just be an overpowered gaming machine that I would boinc with. 12 threads is attractive.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Only the power switch... lol. You can but you'd wouldn't be eligible for a prize unless the editors can do something about that.


I understand if I can't get prizes, that doesnt really bother me. I will be doing this more often so there will be other chances!


----------



## Genesis1984

Don't forget to join the OCN team on the projects, in case you haven't already.


----------



## esponation

They both say overclock.net! The POEM was not picking up the team at first so I closed it and relaunched.


----------



## tictoc

@esponation Welcome to the team.









What is your BOINC username? I am guessing it is Hippo, since that is the only new user that has pooped up in the last couple of hours.


----------



## Sethy666

I gave up on POEM. I'm just plugging away on POGS


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's official. After much testing and trying different things till I tried a different CPU... my FX 8350 is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First CPU to ever die under my watch.


Just saw that the Egg has the 8350 on sale. Nothing crazy cheap though.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @esponation
> Welcome to the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your BOINC username? I am guessing it is Hippo, since that is the only new user that has pooped up in the last couple of hours.


That is me! I forgot to change the name when I saw it, Hippo is my server! But it works for me! Happy to be here!


----------



## spdaimon

12 hours to go on Enigma. Just picked up a half days worth since I was almost out. So where should I put the majority of my cores once this ends. I've been looking at the stats, seems like either we can move up a spot. I'd like to try to get to 8th.







Italy can say wait,wait all they want. Lol


----------



## esponation

Just wondering, how do I stop picking up WUs. I closed the spammer last night and ran it for 30 minutes this morning. I have enough to get through the day but I don't want to just keep picking them up if I don't need to per say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 12 hours to go on Enigma. Just picked up a half days worth since I was almost out. So where should I put the majority of my cores once this ends. I've been looking at the stats, seems like either we can move up a spot. I'd like to try to get to 8th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy can say wait,wait all they want. Lol


Also it looks like POGS and POEM are where we need to look after today.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Just wondering, how do I stop picking up WUs. I closed the spammer last night and ran it for 30 minutes this morning. I have enough to get through the day but I don't want to just keep picking them up if I don't need to per say.
> Also it looks like POGS and POEM are where we need to look after today.


With Boinc Manager in the Advanced View, go to the Projects tab, highlight the project you want to stop and select No New Tasks.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, sorry, I meant do we go with POGS or POEM. My brain sometimes isn't syncronized with my fingers it seems. End up with a lot of incomplete thoughts...which is why I edit so much.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah, sorry, I meant do we go with POGS or POEM. My brain sometimes isn't syncronized with my fingers it seems. End up with a lot of incomplete thoughts...which is why I edit so much.


I wouldn't completely ignore pogs, but we have some ground we can make up in POEM.


----------



## esponation

I have the spammer set to 30 seconds for POEM, still haven't gotten one


----------



## spdaimon

ok. I'll probably do a 75/25 split then. I'll get "kraken" on those POEM jobs too tomorrow. I was going to say 80/20, but I realized that 1 out of 4 is actually 25%, not 20.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Hueheu, looks like, the pentathlon is designed for processor heavy user.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> I have the spammer set to 30 seconds for POEM, still haven't gotten one


Set it to 17 sec I got 50 that way this morning.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> Hueheu, looks like, the pentathlon is designed for processor heavy user.


Always is.


----------



## mm67

I put all my 72 threads to Enigma for a while, it would be nice to take that 9th place back to us.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Always is.


Maybe their GPUs are bussy with folding


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, generally CPUs (and apparently nV GPUs) do more work when folding than they do in Boinc so I'd guess AMD GPUs would boinc while other GPUs and CPUs would fold.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Set it to 17 sec I got 50 that way this morning.


Just got 3! Just paused my POGS, to get as much Enigma done as I can.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I put all my 72 threads to Enigma for a while, it would be nice to take that 9th place back to us.


We need it!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We need it!


Only 3k behind, hope they haven't been bunkering again


----------



## spdaimon

I've paused my POEM jobs this morning and put everything into Enigma. I dunno...looking at the output numbers I would think we'd pass them.

Looks like our output is like 3000 credits more than ESL, and just 100 points shy of them...I think we can take them in the next hour! Unfornutely I wont get home until 8pm EDT and it will be all over.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I've paused my POEM jobs this morning and put everything into Enigma. I dunno...looking at the output numbers I would think we'd pass them.


ESL have been bunkering in the past, so I wouldn't be surprised if they have some saved up.

Having said that, they seem to have put a lot of work into POEM.


----------



## Finrond

Ya, we have to watch for MK in pogs too, they are known bunker-ers.


----------



## esponation

Looks like I will have 7 more Engima done by the deadline at 8. I think I am going to throw all the theads over to pogs and poems around 6pm EDT. I don't think I will have enough time to get about 2 more done before the deadline.


----------



## Krusher33

Can anyone see individual stats? It's doing that #VALUE! thingy on me.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I can't even open the spoiler, let alone look at the stats


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Finrond

MK coming on strong!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Handed in my last Engimas just now. Can't get any poems on my 2600K. My Q9550 still has reserves. So the 2600K is doing pogs right now.


----------



## Vanquished

I finally got some poem wu's on my xeon pc earlier but no luck getting anymore now. Probably switching my main rig to pogs now after crunching some enigma.


----------



## Krusher33

Man, I'm not doing too bad with my 7850k me thinks. Really sad I had to lose the 8350 at the wrong time.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I put all my 72 threads to Enigma for a while, it would be nice to take that 9th place back to us.










maybe I can catch up to you in POGS then!


----------



## spdaimon

Just got home a little while ago.. a couple rigs were sitting idle.







Got them crunching POGS and the remainder of POEM I got.

Congrats..we took back 9th place in Enigma.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Congrats..we took back 9th place in Enigma.


I hope we can hold it through the inevitable final hour bunker.


----------



## esponation

Aww yeah bringing up the rear!


----------



## spdaimon

Enigma is done. Time to concentrate on POGS and POEM. Smoke 'em if you got them!

The last part is a real compitition. As one guy said, its who ever can get the newest workunit. POEM pretty much controls the outcome.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Enigma is done. Time to concentrate on POGS and POEM. Smoke 'em if you got them!


So it is, timing error on my part.

Have you uploaded your POEM tasks yet? Remember that the deadline is UTC too, so it is now the 17th. Would suck if you missed it.


----------



## spdaimon

POEM runs until the Monday the 19th 12 AM UTC. Which is Sunday 5/18 8pm my time. But I'm going to wait a little longer. I'm going to be careful not to fumble the ball as S.USA did with Rosetta(?)


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> POEM runs until the Monday the 19th 12 AM UTC. Which is Sunday 5/18 8pm my time. But I'm going to wait a little longer. I'm going to be careful not to fumble the ball as S.USA did with Rosetta(?)


OK, I just thought you said that the tasks you had had a deadline of the 17th.

Obviously you have to upload and report them before the task deadline too.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I can catch up to you in POGS then!


I'm running 50/50 Poem and pogs at the moment, you should have a good chance now


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright working on some pogs on both 4770k and FX8350. No Poem for me







.

Just a notice #2 of the $10 paypal prizes are still available, new person selected.

Down to 1d 17h 30m as of this post. #3 winner will be chosen end of final day of Pentathlon.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> OK, I just thought you said that the tasks you had had a deadline of the 17th.
> 
> Obviously you have to upload and report them before the task deadline too.


Oh, right! Sorry. Yeah. I got until the 19th as well for that. Probably going to upload them today though


----------



## spdaimon

Seems some POEM work to be had still...my i7 grabbed some last night using the spammer...and then the system crashed.


----------



## LarsL

i picked up 150 poem last night so now both my I7's are crunching poem. My I5 and Mac pro are running pogs.


----------



## Finrond

All my my rigs have been able to go full bore on poem thankfully. Except the 24 thread dual xeon, the project updater couldnt find the data directories for some reason, prob cause I have to run boinc version 5 on it (AD Domain controller).


----------



## mm67

Looks like we are catching Ukraine on Poem, if some team manages to pass team Italy on either project we might still make it 8th overall


----------



## esponation

My rig is split. It is running 50/50 poems and pogs. After this it sounds like I might need to go get another 100 dollar dual xeon rig, or add some cheap gpus to the current one.


----------



## Krusher33

Turning on my spammer again. I'm down to 4. I though I had enough to last me till end of marathon but either my math was wrong or I'm completing them much faster than the estimated remaining time.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

None of my rigs can find poems so they are all crunching pogs.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, same here. I've had my spammer on for awhile now, still no poem, so I'm crunching pogs. Sucks though, because I bet a lot of them won't be verified by end of event.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> None of my rigs can find poems so they are all crunching pogs.


I finally picked up a few 20 min ago, but my queue is steadily decreasing.

Is there an update spammer for Linux? I tried the one posted previously under Wine but that didn't work.


----------



## mm67

If we manage to pass Ukraine on Poem then we could make it 8th overall by some of us momentarily joining ESL and helping them pass Italy on Poem


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> If we manage to pass Ukraine on Poem then we could make it 8th overall by some of us momentarily joining ESL and helping them pass Italy on Poem


Ya, I think we should stick to our own team and pass EVERYBODY! RAWWWWR HERE WE GO!


----------



## GingerJohn

It's an interesting idea though - the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What spammer are we talking about?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What spammer are we talking about?


The project updater

http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What spammer are we talking about?


http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater

edit - beat to the punch...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> It's an interesting idea though - the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that.


Yes, I would have major qualms about the fairness of such tactics though.

Also, we have our own position in pogs to worry about, still gotta look out for MK


----------



## Krusher33

I really wish the manager would have like priority ratings. So that you can set projects with 1-10 and they go in the order you put them.

Edit: With pogs, I noticed the names either starts with PGC or UGC. What's the difference?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ye, that seems to need .NET framework which is a royal PITA in Linux


----------



## GingerJohn

Looks like my 6800K can turn out one POGS WU every 2.25 hours per core (quad core).

Not amazing, but it may help a little if I can stand the noise - only running 3 cores though, still need my HTPC. I highly doubt we can take another place in POGS, but we do need to watch out for MK, they do like to bunker.

Really looks like POEM has been reduced to a competition for which team can spam the server the most.


----------



## Krusher33

Keep in mind you don't get immediate points for pog.


----------



## Krusher33

I had 1 poem task left and pog kept taking precedent over it. Paused pog, it finished the last poem, and it uploaded 5 more? Is it waiting till all poem tasks done before handing out more I wonder?

Edit: sorry for double post.


----------



## GingerJohn

I would appear that POEM tasks are created based on the results of the previous ones, therefore bunkering tasks hinders the creation of new tasks.


----------



## spdaimon

It seems that all the pressure has broken POEM.. I can not upload WUs to it, nor contact the website. I did upload this morning the ones I was holding on to....didn't quite catapult us to the next position, but did get within striking distance...plus our output is at last 1/4 more than the next guy..11th spot will be ours soon!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> It seems that all the pressure has broken POEM.. I can not upload WUs to it, nor contact the website. I did upload this morning the ones I was holding on to....didn't quite catapult us to the next position, but did get within striking distance...plus our output is at last 1/4 more than the next guy..11th spot will be ours soon!


Another place in POEM would put us joint 8th with Italy...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Still have a decent queue of poems to get through on the 4p


----------



## Wheezo

Hm looks like Poem is down right now, my tasks aren't uploading. Maybe too much load on their servers?

Anyhoo, back to Pogs I go then!

[edit] back to normal looks like, just a small burp I guess...


----------



## Krusher33

Because of how pog needs to be verified by another user, I'm clearing what I've got in my task list before I go back to poem. I have 24 poem tasks. I've also turned back the project updater so that it's not spamming the poem server too much.


----------



## spdaimon

11th in POEM!


----------



## MaybeDerek

I don't think there is any reason to do any more POGS tasks. It takes about 24 hours to verify a WU and there are less than 24 hours left.


----------



## GingerJohn

And another place in POEM, putting us into 8th overall. Good job team!


----------



## Finrond

Great success guys! Keep at it!


----------



## KipH

No more Pogs? Should I do a new one for the last few hrs?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, pogs is the only thing I can get atm.


----------



## mm67

I was starting to run out of Poem work but I just got about a 100 tasks more


----------



## spdaimon

And we took another place! 10th at POEM. Probably other teams are starting to run dry. One of my quads has run dry. I'll try to spam up some more. Havent had too much success.


----------



## THC Butterz

who in there right mind chose POEM for this final discipline? Isn't there any rule for only picking events that can generate the workload?


----------



## esponation

I left my spammer on all night and I just woke up to a ton of poem! Full power being diverted to that.


----------



## spdaimon

POEM was an aweful choice to be sure.
But, yes, far as I understand there is a rule against it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlademaster01

And pogs as final/marathon discipline. It basically means that the last day of crunching becomes useless since you can't get poem and pogs will not validate...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> And pogs as final/marathon discipline. It basically means that the last day of crunching becomes useless since you can't get poem and pogs will not validate...


Not sure I agree with this sentiment.

I have been fortunate with my Windows system to be able to stay stocked with POEM through out running the spammer at 20 sec. I just picked up 11 more in the last 15 min.

I expect we will see POGS validations speed up as the end comes near. With teams bunkering and people working through their work queue, I could see a lot of validations in the last couple hours. This project gave me 3 days of work in a single update a few days ago, I turned off updates and have been crunching through it, but those units are also waiting validation for someone else.

I have enough POGS to run through the end already downloaded, I have 54 POEM which is probably enough to finish.

I'm here until the end.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, no if you're lucky then you won't naturally 

I haven't gotten a single poem WU in 2 days across all 3 rigs.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well damn, finished all my poems last night, had about 100 tasks. Finished way sooner than I thought they would

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> And pogs as final/marathon discipline. It basically means that the last day of crunching becomes useless since you can't get poem and pogs will not validate...


With pogs you'd start the day it was announced, that way you have those two bonus days of units that would be validating.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that's why I switched back to doing some pogs. Switched back to poem again this morning. I just hope at least most of the pogs I worked will get validated by end of event. But I bet not... because people are probably thinking the same thing so there's no one really working any pogs unless they don't have any poem tasks to work.

I didn't like projects like pog for this event last year and I don't this year. Needs more that credits you as you upload them.


----------



## bfromcolo

Meisterkuehler.de Team is closing fast in POGS.


----------



## Krusher33

Though I only have 4 pogs waiting validation. That's much better than last year. Last year I had so many waiting validations. Like over 100 iirc.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Meisterkuehler.de Team is closing fast in POGS.


Yes, we need to watch out for them or we will lose our spot.


----------



## tictoc

Our lead has now dwindled to 50K. They just dropped 90k, hopefully that was their big push and they don't have too many more updates like that.


----------



## GingerJohn

Looks like we may lose our POGS position to MK in either the next update (5mins) or the one after.

On the other hand, we may gain a spot in POEM soon too.

Edit: Also, with 4 hours left, if any of you are holding on to completed WU's, now is the time to report them.

Tip - if you have at least 4 hours of work remaining for your projects then setting the project to "no new tasks" on the projects tab reports results immediately (same effect as the <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately> flag in the cc_config)

Edit 2 - Well, we kept our POGS spot for this update. Closing on Team China in POEM too.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I have like 600 POGS waiting for validation


----------



## link1393

I got 47 POEM WU...... so I think I have enough WU to crunch till the end


----------



## Finrond

POEM was having an issue with their work gen yesterday as well which is why some rigs dried up.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, just got a ton of poem tasks. Way over the amount needed. I'm going to have alot of leftovers. Don't worry, I plan to have them all completed.


----------



## emoga

We lost Pogs by 1 point.


----------



## LarsL

Well that was fun and kinda exciting all the way to the end. Good job by all







Now time to let my rigs have a rest once there ques are empty.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Well that was fun and kinda exciting all the way to the end. Good job by all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to let my rigs have a rest once there ques are empty.


I literally just looked at how many poem and pogs I have, about another 2 days without pulling new ones.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> We lost Pogs by 1 point.


That stinks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Well that was fun and kinda exciting all the way to the end. Good job by all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to let my rigs have a rest once there ques are empty.
> 
> 
> 
> I literally just looked at how many poem and pogs I have, about another 2 days without pulling new ones.
Click to expand...

Yeah same here. Though I'm shutting down for tonight to work on some stuff.


----------



## tictoc

*8th place*









Even though our team was a bit smaller this year we still managed to get a top 10 finish. The amount of points that everyone put up was very impressive.

Great job by everyone who participated.


----------



## Finrond

Great Job everyone! that was fun!


----------



## Vanquished

My first pentathlon and it was a lot of fun. My computers ran with no problems and kept my room toast at night


----------



## Wheezo

Well done team.
I enjoyed this BGB more than the last, better projects this year I thought.


----------



## emoga

Had a lot of fun. I Think I'll be BOINCing more often


----------



## bfromcolo

Shhh! It's so quiet in here all of a sudden, and cool.

On to the Foldathon!


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah it was fun. Very exciting on the POEM front towards the end. We managed to go from 12 to 8 in 24 hours. I was wondering where we finished last year?
Good test of my rigs too ... Discovered some issues that I will work on, namely the lag in GPU processing with the Tahitis and why my 8350 won't overclock. Could just be windoze too.


----------



## bfromcolo

I still have 117 POGS waiting to validate, so much for my theory about them all validating at the end.


----------



## THC Butterz

thanks for the fun guys, off to the FAH event from the 19th to 21st!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

685 POGS tasks _still_ waiting for validation.









Crazy we missed it by 1 point.


----------



## GingerJohn

We missed POGS by 1,099 (one thousand and ninety nine) points. The Europeans use a period (.) instead of a comma (,) to separate thousands, and conversely a comma instead of a period for the decimal point.

It is still a tiny margin, given that as a team we were putting out 800k per day.


----------



## link1393

Thanks to all of you, this is my first Pentathlon and is was very funny to do it with you guys, the community of OCN is awesome !









And I have learned a LOT in this Pentathlon.


----------



## TechCrazy

PRIZE TIME BABY!


----------



## Terse

Wheezo
deegon
TheN00bBuilder
Terse (myself)

are on the signup list twice, I notice the CPID is different, I think I only signed up once so *please consider me for prizes* ( the other listing of myself wrongly says I do not want a prize)

Just making sure, Thanks!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> Wheezo
> deegon
> TheN00bBuilder
> Terse (myself)
> 
> are on the signup list twice, I notice the CPID is different, I think I only signed up once so *please consider me for prizes* ( the other listing of myself wrongly says I do not want a prize)
> 
> Just making sure, Thanks!












(Trying not to be a smart butt so Ill just reply with a emote)


----------



## spdaimon

Check out the POGS message board. There was about 1936 users. 30 teams. That's an average of 65 per team. We were 'below adverage' and placed in the top ten. Just from the output I can guesstimate SETI USA must have been at least 200 while teams like AMD users were like 5-10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esponation

Had a lot of fun! Happy to have helped out! I think it is time for another 8 cores!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Thanks to all of you, this is my first Pentathlon and is was very funny to do it with you guys, the community of OCN is awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have learned a LOT in this Pentathlon.


Totally agree with this sentiment! It was my first as well and I will definitely be back!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It was a pleasure pillaging points from the other teams with you guys. I'm glad I posted in this thread despite missing the sign up deadline.

I hope you'll recruit us folders again next time since I tend to lose track of these competitions


----------



## Finrond

Great having you all here! Pentathlon is always a great time, and I am already looking forward to next years. Remember, we will have a whole new set of projects next year to optimize and work out!


----------



## spdaimon

Yes! Thank you folders for coming! We appreciated the help.


----------



## Tex1954

Next year... next year come hell or high water or frozen pipes... I be there...










Ya'll doing great!

Sigh...


----------



## AlphaC

What is to my disappointment : I only received 140 credits for POEM (GPU only), and they were before the POEM points counted. Clearly while they had GPU units, they were far from enough


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> What is to my disappointment : I only received 140 credits for POEM (GPU only), and they were before the POEM points counted. Clearly while they had GPU units, they were far from enough


They didnt have any GPU work, their latest app has been under development for a while. Those 140 points must have been CPU work (POEM GPU units typically give a couple thousand points / work unit).


----------



## spdaimon

oy. POGS validation is slow!! I had around 140 waiting yesterday, 101 today. wish I had known that going into the Pent. Now I know for next time.


----------



## THC Butterz

everyone shuld sandbag the last event and spam it to hell, next year from the day its announced,... lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Everyone should head over to the folding fourm and jump in on the Foldathon


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Everyone should head over to the folding fourm and jump in on the Foldathon


The reason I join BOINC is because I cant connect to folding server. I don't know whats going on with Dubai network..


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Everyone should head over to the folding fourm and jump in on the Foldathon


already there with 2 pcs, my gaming/ bionic rig, and my old P4HT work pc


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Everyone should head over to the folding fourm and jump in on the Foldathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I join BOINC is because I cant connect to folding server. I don't know whats going on with Dubai network..
Click to expand...

Think someone else here has that problem in the UAE (there's a thread around here somewhere about it from a couple years ago). Think its blocked by the isp there, pretty lame.


----------



## DarkRyder

UAE ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

United Arab Emirates

Dubai is a part of it.


----------



## LarsL

Always have my 780's folding


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> United Arab Emirates
> 
> Dubai is a part of it.


gotcha, ok. thanks.


----------



## Krusher33

I finally completed all tasks. Whew.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I finally completed all tasks. Whew.


gj man


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I didn't wanna be that guy that just aborts all tasks after the event.


----------



## spdaimon

I'm still working on mine too..3 rigs down..2 to go.

Is the Individual Stats sheet still updating..or did I really do 147K in POEM the past week?

Are all the prizes given out? Was hoping to win that lanyard...need something to hang my bluetooth earpiece on. I keep loosing it. LOL.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh yea prizes.

I thought you guys weren't doing games anymore? Got tired of people passing on them.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm still working on mine too..3 rigs down..2 to go.
> 
> Is the Individual Stats sheet still updating..or did I really do 147K in POEM the past week?
> 
> Are all the prizes given out? Was hoping to win that lanyard...need something to hang my bluetooth earpiece on. I keep loosing it. LOL.


I wonder if I will win anything


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Think someone else here has that problem in the UAE (there's a thread around here somewhere about it from a couple years ago). Think its blocked by the isp there, pretty lame.


yupe, even they also block DistrRTgen, I dont know why..
Now I run prime grid so I get good score every day.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm still working on mine too..3 rigs down..2 to go.
> 
> Is the Individual Stats sheet still updating..or did I really do 147K in POEM the past week?
> 
> Are all the prizes given out? Was hoping to win that lanyard...need something to hang my bluetooth earpiece on. I keep loosing it. LOL.


Stats stopped on May 19th at 0:00 UTC, so you did rack up that 147K during the Pentathlon.

Nice work.


----------



## TechCrazy

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh yea prizes.
> 
> I thought you guys weren't doing games anymore? Got tired of people passing on them.


Had to work a double so prizes will be sent out shortly please be patient, depends on the game how long I try to push it.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> H
> Had to work a double so prizes will be sent out shortly please be patient, depends on the game how long I try to push it.


Sure thing


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Stats stopped on May 19th at 0:00 UTC, so you did rack up that 147K during the Pentathlon.
> 
> Nice work.










Yea, a lot of work and stress considering we had to spam the server to get WUs.


----------



## spdaimon

Its been a fun experience. I've learned a bit more about BOINC and my ranking has jumped by leaps and bounds. I was somewhere around 13,000th in the US when I started with you guys in Dec, now I am 2252nd in the US. I've got a bit of a competitive spirit so that makes me happy. I'll never be #1, thats for sure. Maybe if I had a 4p monster with a couple Titans or Titan-Zs (when ever they come out), I could come close. If I ever won the lottery...lol









After I'm done with my POEM and Enigma tasks I got left, going back to Convector and wait for June's POTM.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Musky has a 4P for sale. $2k









http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1813869


----------



## Krusher33

smh "Ain't nobody got money fo dat!"


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Musky has a 4P for sale. $2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1813869


OMG


----------



## Finrond

Thats actually a pretty good price. Freakin fantastic price. If only I had 2000 to spend on that....


----------



## Finrond

Hey know what would be an interesting pentathlon project? Climateprediction.net. Just cause the way they grant credit, its trickled in as the work unit is completed instead of all at once when you report it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, the CPUs alone are worth $2100-2300 even after taking into account that they are spicy (prolly QBED). The mobo is worth about $1k as well.

That setup should do about 40-45 points in Cinebench with those that are familiar with it.


----------



## Krusher33

yeah yeah. It's an awesome deal. But I still stand by not having the money for it. If I could do monthly payments for it, I'd be really tempted.

(though prolly shouldn't trust me with my low credit rating)


----------



## magic8192

Why is he selling them?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

After bigadv16 and bigadv24, bigadv in its whole is ending next year. Also, I think he wants to sell them now that HSW-EP is in QS phase (probably going to be a summer/fall '14 release)


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> After bigadv16 and bigadv24, bigadv in its whole is ending next year. Also, I think he wants to sell them now that HSW-EP is in QS phase (probably going to be a summer/fall '14 release)


It sure is tempting.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ah, if you're doubting musky's intentions you should not really worry that much. He's ranked #9 in [email protected] and is a well respected member of the [H]orde. You should PM him if you need specifics.

I was thinking of buying 2 of the 4650s but he doesn't ship to the NL and he most likely wants to sell as a set.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ah, if you're doubting musky's intentions you should not really worry that much. He's ranked #9 in [email protected] and is a well respected member of the [H]orde. You should PM him if you need specifics.
> 
> I was thinking of buying 2 of the 4650s but he doesn't ship to the NL and he most likely wants to sell as a set.


Not doubting his intentions, but getting a spicy 4P box working is probably very tricky. I tried with a 2P spicy setup and ended up building 2 1P boxes.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Depends on which spicy chips. I'm kind of a veteran with them as I have my fair share of problems









Basically you want to buy C0 or later Intel chips if you want to be safe (and a compatible motherboard).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> yeah yeah. It's an awesome deal. But I still stand by not having the money for it. If I could do monthly payments for it, I'd be really tempted.
> 
> (though prolly shouldn't trust me with my low credit rating)


You can do it!

That's how I acquired my 4p+7970s+waterblocks, $3K, took almost a year. I have no credit as I don't usually buy things I can't afford upfront.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Depends on which spicy chips. I'm kind of a veteran with them as I have my fair share of problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you want to buy C0 or later Intel chips if you want to be safe (and a compatible motherboard).


Mine are B0 stepping.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Mine as well, that's where the problems come from









B steppings are really beta. C are pretty much retail. A are like barely stable.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Damn. Might need to talk to musky for some mo' pppppppowah.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's not really that much of an upgrade for you I think









Or you prolly want 2x 4P, I see a little scubadiver in the making


----------



## spdaimon

Spicey?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Of course, ain't nobody got money for vanilla


----------



## spdaimon

what do you mean by spicey? because I think hot sauce.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You're thinking right









*E*xtra *S*picy

*E*ngineering *S*ample


----------



## spdaimon

ah, ok. Engineering Samples

I thought those were hard to come by..kind of like beta versions of chips...and probably more expensive to get. I've been looking at X54xxx series to do a 771 to 775 for giggles...seen some 'Confidential' chips. Guess its the same thing.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> ah, ok. Engineering Samples
> 
> I thought those were hard to come by..kind of like beta versions of chips...and probably more expensive to get. I've been looking at X54xxx series to do a 771 to 775 for giggles...seen some 'Confidential' chips. Guess its the same thing.


It's a fun mod. I did almost all of my pogs with a oc'd e5440 and only crashed once.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You're thinking right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E*xtra *S*picy
> 
> *E*ngineering *S*ample


Only server chips worth spending good money on imo


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright prizes have been followed up, waiting on replies so I can get submitted and on its way to the winners.

See everyone next month during Junes BGB!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> It's a fun mod. I did almost all of my pogs with a oc'd e5440 and only crashed once.


eh..I couldnt get it stable, and looks like I broke off a pin too. However, I put the Q9550 back and its rock stable...so, maybe I didn't do any major damage. Since I got two of these X5470s now.. the name Skulltrail stuck out in my mind for some reason. Looks like a good BOINC platform..gaming...not so much. Or maybe the Tyan Tempest i5400PW(?)..something with PCIe 2.0 if I was going to go for it, if at all.

edit: maybe if I can pick up a board cheap enough. Don't know if its worth it since probably money thrown at old tech. I seen some people water cooled their rig especially the b/s of the noisy SB fan, but I'd think I am better off with a 1366 chipset or 2011 that doesn't use FB-RAM


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> ($100) - $100 Paypal - Donated by Overclock.net* - Winner: Krusher33


Congrats to all other winners!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all other winners!


Hey look, Krusher33 we're hundredaires!!

Thanks for the prize OCN, the money will go directly back into my rig. Maybe another SSD or I'm hoping a GPU upgrade, we'll see


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I thought I'd have to buy a replacement chip but AMD approved my RMA and is sending me a replacement.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I thought I'd have to buy a replacement chip but AMD approved my RMA and is sending me a replacement.


Congrats on the replacement and congrats on all the winners! Thanks OCN for a great first pentathlon experience


----------



## spdaimon

I'm still waiting on OCN to pay me. Whose kneecaps do I need to break?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Relax, it *will* take some time.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm still waiting on OCN to pay me. Whose kneecaps do I need to break?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/150_50#post_22336741


----------



## TechCrazy

Update on prize submissions.

Theres a guide in my sig how to submit paypal and physical prizes. You must follow this completely down to the letter or your request will be denied. If you have any problems please pm me.


----------

